# DoeEyed's Perpetual Grow Log



## DoeEyed (Dec 28, 2009)

Welcome all. I typically have about three grows going at a given time, and it is increasingly becoming a pain in the rear to keep three seperate journals going all the time. So for convience's sake, for both myself, and the people following my journals, I will be posting everything in this journal alone, beginning this evening.

Anyone that hasn't been following my previous grows, can view previous progress here:

https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/285561-lemon-skunk-growin.html

https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/265326-ghs-white-grow.html

https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/241541-round-three-ghs-trainwreck.html

A brief rundown for any newcomers...

Currently, I'm growing:

5 feminized GHS TrainWreck
1 feminized DNA Moby Dick
These ladies are seven weeks into flower.

5 feminized GHS White Rhino
4 feminized GHS White Widow
1 feminized DNA Sour Cream
1 feminized DNA LA Woman
These girls are just a week into flower.

5 feminized GHS Lemon Skunk
1 feminized DNA Lemon Skunk
These little ones are just babies, only a week old!

All have the same growing conditions, save for lights.
Scott's Premium Potting Soil
Jack's Classic nutes
Three gallon buckets

Veg under 648w of 6500K CFL's, and flower under dual 400w HPS. I'll be upgrading to 600w in the Spring.

OK! Now for the update.
I bought a DuPont water filter for my faucet this week. In the past I used my water straight - but it's too hard, and too many minerals eventually caused nutrient lockout. Switched to purified water - but it's getting too costly. So I'm going to try this.

The Lemon Skunk babies are doing well, just moved to their three gallon homes on Christmas. For comparison, the seedling on the left is the DNA LS, and the right is the GHS LS. No problems to speak of.

The White grow is doing sooooo much better, since they were replanted, and put into flower last week. They are stretching a bit more than I'd like, but with space rather crowded under the light right now, I can't really move it closer. All in all, they look good.

The TrainWreck is being a pain in my ass. One bud with a large, clubfoot like protrusion at the top, has fallen over three times this week, and now has three ties on it - had to go right across the bud, which I don't like. One other fell, as well. Aside from that, they are getting pretty big. Finally seeing orange hairs on them (though not many yet). The inside of the buds, and the small lower buds, are really getting coated now. Tried to take a good closeup but it's tough to see as well, under the HPS lights.

No major problems this week.


----------



## SL2 (Dec 28, 2009)

_Very nice!!! _


----------



## "SICC" (Dec 28, 2009)

Subscribed


----------



## DenseBuds (Dec 29, 2009)

I'm here too. Was only watching the Trainwreck grow... now I get some bonus bud shots!!


----------



## riddleme (Dec 29, 2009)

I'm here

They are lookin good


----------



## wonderblunder (Dec 29, 2009)

That trainwreck tied up looks awesome. I hear yea about not wanting to tie across the bud. Sometimes I use that material twisty ties. You can slid it through tiny places and in some places get in between the stem and the bud.


----------



## piffsmokingmaniac (Dec 29, 2009)

she looks delicious i wish i could put that in my vanilla dutch keep up the good work


----------



## DoeEyed (Dec 29, 2009)

Glad to have you guys here with me! Wonder, I can't really see any spaces to stick a twisty tie - the top say - eight inches or so for sure on every bud, more on some, is solid - no spaces that I can tell.


----------



## theloadeddragon (Dec 29, 2009)

Thanks for the convenience! much easier for me to keep track of myself,


----------



## valhalla88 (Dec 29, 2009)

DoeEyed said:


> Welcome all. I typically have about three grows going at a given time, and it is increasingly becoming a pain in the rear to keep three seperate journals going all the time. So for convience's sake, for both myself, and the people following my journals, I will be posting everything in this journal alone, beginning this evening.
> 
> Anyone that hasn't been following my previous grows, can view previous progress here:
> 
> ...


Hi Doe...I have a couple questions...how much of a issue is well water and how long did the LS take to sprout?
I'm waiting on 4 DNA LS I went straight into a jiffy pellet and in the dome...anyway it was my pleasure coming across your grow treasures!
Keep up the good work!


----------



## DoeEyed (Dec 29, 2009)

valhalla88 said:


> Hi Doe...I have a couple questions...how much of a issue is well water and how long did the LS take to sprout?
> I'm waiting on 4 DNA LS I went straight into a jiffy pellet and in the dome...anyway it was my pleasure coming across your grow treasures!
> Keep up the good work!


 Hi and welcome! My "grow treasures" - cute, I like it. The well water - I think it's kind of a case by case basis, honestly. I've read some folks that have problems with it, and some that do fine. How hard is your water? PH wise, my well water is perfect - but there is so much mineral deposit in it, that by the end of veg/ beginning of flower, I began to have issues. My first two grows lost 90% or more of their fan leaves, within the first month of flowering - and I believe it was the water, that caused it. In turn, my yield was also greatly reduced. The buds pretty much stopped getting bigger, with the loss of leaves. Total dry weight for those two grows together? A mere 50 grams, off of three plants. So the well water can, indeed, be a huge problem.


----------



## DoeEyed (Dec 29, 2009)

Sorry, I almost forgot your LS question. I soaked mine for 24 hours, set them in paper napkins to germ, and then into little jiffy cups. From soak to sprout, took three days.


----------



## valhalla88 (Dec 29, 2009)

Thanks... some say I have a way with words. But I should be thanking you for sharing.
The reason I asked was because my first grow was some bagseed wr and it was a really healthy plant that I thought for sure was showing female charatcteristics and like one week into flower boom balls....oh I was so upset .
You would have thought I lost a family member.
I was waking up in a better mood because I couldn't wait to see progress.
It was a real letdownsuper disapoiunted...soooo I ordered some feminized.
I can't find a water ph tester anywhere I'm in the midwest then put country on that!lol! But my soil was testing around 7 with that plant .
Can't wait to have these beans sprout outta these jiffy pellets ....


----------



## valhalla88 (Dec 29, 2009)

whoa what happened to the spelling there damn wireless keyboards...
I am using jiffy pellets ...basicall add water get a two inch pocket o'dirt run off excess and bury the bean...I bought 6 used 4 have two freebie LA WOMAN and White Widow so wish me luck !


----------



## DoeEyed (Dec 29, 2009)

valhalla88 said:


> whoa what happened to the spelling there damn wireless keyboards...
> I am using jiffy pellets ...basicall add water get a two inch pocket o'dirt run off excess and bury the bean...I bought 6 used 4 have two freebie LA WOMAN and White Widow so wish me luck !


So these are your first real strains huh? Exciting stuff, good luck! I've got an LA Woman going too, and GHS WW - but then you probably saw that, lol. The TW is my first real strain. First two grows, I did bagseed - first grow I got one female out of three, and had to kill off the two beautiful males in the pic. I cried. 
Second grow, out of 20, I got 15 males, 3 serious hermies, and the remaining two were hermie, but female enough to grow out. Made up my mind to buy only feminized seeds right then and there.


----------



## BigSkyBudTHC (Dec 30, 2009)

should be a good one, i'm in.


----------



## doogleef (Dec 30, 2009)

Scribed and Rep+

Show em all what jacks classic can do in dirt. 

http://www.jacksclassic.com/order_now.html


----------



## robert 14617 (Dec 30, 2009)

giddy up....


----------



## alexonfire (Dec 30, 2009)

I will be watching this one. very nice +rep


----------



## DenseBuds (Dec 30, 2009)

DoeEyed said:


> Hi and welcome! My "grow treasures" - cute, I like it. The well water - I think it's kind of a case by case basis, honestly. I've read some folks that have problems with it, and some that do fine. How hard is your water? PH wise, my well water is perfect - but there is so much mineral deposit in it, that by the end of veg/ beginning of flower, I began to have issues. My first two grows lost 90% or more of their fan leaves, within the first month of flowering - and I believe it was the water, that caused it. In turn, my yield was also greatly reduced. The buds pretty much stopped getting bigger, with the loss of leaves. Total dry weight for those two grows together? A mere 50 grams, off of three plants. So the well water can, indeed, be a huge problem.



I agree, water is critical. My first several grows used distilled or RO water, but I didn't check the ph at all. I finally got a meter and saw that it was well over 8. I had similar issues to what you describe. Since I've started paying attention to the ph, everything's green as can be and the leaves are big and plentiful.


----------



## valhalla88 (Dec 31, 2009)

I just wanna give 'em a bite or maybe just a lick! would definitley love to put that Moby in some paper!


----------



## DoeEyed (Dec 31, 2009)

valhalla88 said:


> I just wanna give 'em a bite or maybe just a lick! would definitley love to put that Moby in some paper!


lol... She'll be ready soon enough.


----------



## wonderblunder (Dec 31, 2009)

Thought I was scribed over here. What seeds did you get 15/20 males out of? SOunds frustrating. I have been very happy with feminized seeds despite cautions!


----------



## DoeEyed (Dec 31, 2009)

wonderblunder said:


> Thought I was scribed over here. What seeds did you get 15/20 males out of? SOunds frustrating. I have been very happy with feminized seeds despite cautions!


My second grow:
https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/224002-second-grow-bagseed.html
Was bagseed - seeds probably from a male pollinating a hermie, was my guess. That's what made my mind up, about ordering feminized seeds. Never again.


----------



## wonderblunder (Dec 31, 2009)

I hear ya. My first several grows were with bagseed. I hate males, just as much as I do starting from seed. Of course when introducing a new strain to the garden it must be done in some cases. I have access to a reasonable variety of clones, but the I don't want what everyone else has! I was skeptical about ordering seeds at first but have now become quite comfortable


----------



## DenseBuds (Dec 31, 2009)

I've hesitated messing with the fem seeds. I'm not sure what's worse, identifying and killing males at the beginning of flowering or having to watch for hermies. If they hermie, will it happen at the beginning of flower or could it happen at any time? It's kind of a relief when I know I've taken care of all my males.

Sounds like you all haven't had an issue with the fem seeds??


----------



## wonderblunder (Dec 31, 2009)

DenseBuds said:


> I've hesitated messing with the fem seeds. I'm not sure what's worse, identifying and killing males at the beginning of flowering or having to watch for hermies. If they hermie, will it happen at the beginning of flower or could it happen at any time? It's kind of a relief when I know I've taken care of all my males.
> 
> Sounds like you all haven't had an issue with the fem seeds??


The herming could happen at any time. Probably directly related to what form the stress is being applied in. Ex. temp fluctuation, light in dark period, light cycle clusterfucks. 

I have had plants that showed "bananas" right at the end of flowering, and others you can see the male parts where there should be flowers(even though most/ the rest of the plant is full of female parts)

All in all I am happy with all the Fem seeds I have used. Doesn't look like fun to have the issue some people have with them though!


----------



## DenseBuds (Dec 31, 2009)

Cool. Thanks


----------



## DoeEyed (Dec 31, 2009)

Yeah I haven't had a single issue with my feminized seeds either, as of yet. I'd rather be watching for a potential hermie (which I would do anyway, even with regular seeds), than watching for males taking up my time, space, and resources.


----------



## DenseBuds (Dec 31, 2009)

Thx. Guess I'll give em a try on my next order.


----------



## wonderblunder (Jan 1, 2010)

DenseBuds said:


> I've hesitated messing with the fem seeds. I'm not sure what's worse, identifying and killing males at the beginning of flowering or having to watch for hermies. If they hermie, will it happen at the beginning of flower or could it happen at any time? It's kind of a relief when I know I've taken care of all my males.
> 
> Sounds like you all haven't had an issue with the fem seeds??





DoeEyed said:


> Yeah I haven't had a single issue with my feminized seeds either, as of yet. I'd rather be watching for a potential hermie (which I would do anyway, even with regular seeds), than watching for males taking up my time, space, and resources.


I completely agree Doe. Scanning the plant endlessly...... Cloning for sex.... da da da da da. For breeding purposes you always want to start with regular seeds, correct? Happy 2010 all!


----------



## DoeEyed (Jan 1, 2010)

Happy New year! Yep, regular seeds for breeding.


----------



## wonderblunder (Jan 1, 2010)

I would love to do a breeding project down the road if the time/ space/ etc all came down. Anything fun last night?


----------



## DoeEyed (Jan 1, 2010)

Well we had a few beers, and rented "9" by Tim Burton. Pretty good movie, kind of depressing though. You?


----------



## theloadeddragon (Jan 1, 2010)

I smoked the rest of my outdoor smoke 

Happy New years to you.

I lurk here


----------



## wonderblunder (Jan 1, 2010)

A few glasses of champagne, some herbs, and a little dancing. It was a solid New Years


----------



## DoeEyed (Jan 1, 2010)

theloadeddragon said:


> I smoked the rest of my outdoor smoke
> 
> Happy New years to you.
> 
> I lurk here


 lol...Lurk all you like, Dragon.


wonderblunder said:


> A few glasses of champagne, some herbs, and a little dancing. It was a solid New Years


Sounds like a good time.


----------



## wonderblunder (Jan 1, 2010)

When are you taking down the trainwreck?


----------



## DoeEyed (Jan 1, 2010)

I'm thinking they still have about three weeks left still. Moby Dick, on the other hand, is getting chopped this weekend - probably Sunday. I've got some more pics to put up, in a little while.


----------



## nanskies (Jan 2, 2010)

looks great


----------



## cruzer101 (Jan 2, 2010)

I think you are right on the money Doe, You will see more amber pistils but amber trichs will probably be another month. Depends on the phenotype. The tops do get heavy with those "towering calxes" you may want to just mount something above them and tie them up instead of to a stick. You can just make a loop and lasso them bitches.


----------



## Earl (Jan 2, 2010)

Those are nice looking plants despite your water.

The cheapest way to get good water is to drop a hundo on an RO machine.

Don't forget to order the float valve and 1/4" shut-off valve
so you can make your own RO rez and store 20-30 gls.

Here is a site with the best deals on RO machine and parts.

http://www.purewaterclub.com/

RO made my grows take-off !

I add back just the right minerals in perfect proprtion
by adding 50-100ppm of calmag plus, about 1ml/gl.

I use the Botanicare CM+,
and there are other brands available.

Calcium and Magnesium are usually in short, or improper supply, 
when you use well, or tap water.

Using RO and adding calmag+ 
will have everything in your water in proper proportion.

Keep the pictures coming.
.


----------



## DoeEyed (Jan 2, 2010)

cruzer101 said:


> I think you are right on the money Doe, You will see more amber pistils but amber trichs will probably be another month. Depends on the phenotype. The tops do get heavy with those "towering calxes" you may want to just mount something above them and tie them up instead of to a stick. You can just make a loop and lasso them bitches.


lol...lasso them...I'm laughing, but I'll probably have to do it, if they get much heavier!


Earl said:


> Those are nice looking plants despite your water.
> 
> The cheapest way to get good water is to drop a hundo on an RO machine.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the info Earl, I'll have to look into it when I do my Spring upgrades.

More bud porn for you guys, taken last night: A few of the White Grow's canopy, a few trich pics from Layla (you can't see the color very well, though), and lots of various bud porn from the TW and Layla, including some of the smaller, "encrusted" buds. My buddy had the idea to take pics through the lens of a pair of sunglasses, it cut a lot of the yellow light out. Enjoy!


----------



## doogleef (Jan 2, 2010)

Looks great, Doe. 


Rainwater is a great alternative if that's an option for you. From the looks of it the last thing you need is a nutrient supplement.


----------



## riddleme (Jan 2, 2010)

Gotta Love Jack's Classic 

They are lookin sooooo Gooooood Doe

I think we'll create a trend?

maybe we need a Jack's Club

wait a better title would be Classic Club


----------



## DoeEyed (Jan 2, 2010)

riddleme said:


> Gotta Love Jack's Classic
> 
> They are lookin sooooo Gooooood Doe
> 
> ...


 Thanks guys! Classic Club, Jack's Club, either way it'd be ok.


----------



## wonderblunder (Jan 2, 2010)

Doe, so all those pics were taken when the HPS was running. Polarized glasses? That did a great job. I wonder if my "digital macro" will work through them? Nice little find! Everything in there looks great. Like Cruzer said you could always tie them up. I am making tripods in each pot out of 4-5ft bamboo sticks and then running all of my support wires from the center.........


----------



## valhalla88 (Jan 2, 2010)

what a excellent idea...hmmmm sunglasses! But where is the picture of the sun and clouds...lol!


----------



## DoeEyed (Jan 2, 2010)

wonderblunder said:


> Doe, so all those pics were taken when the HPS was running. Polarized glasses? That did a great job. I wonder if my "digital macro" will work through them? Nice little find! Everything in there looks great. Like Cruzer said you could always tie them up. I am making tripods in each pot out of 4-5ft bamboo sticks and then running all of my support wires from the center.........


Yep, while the HPS was on. 


valhalla88 said:


> what a excellent idea...hmmmm sunglasses! But where is the picture of the sun and clouds...lol!


 Yeah who would of thought such a thing possible? Nope - no pictures for them. lol


----------



## BigSkyBudTHC (Jan 2, 2010)

dam doe the pictures lood great!!! i'm off to try the shades over the lens thing.


----------



## wonderblunder (Jan 3, 2010)

Haven't had a chance, apparantly my sunglasses are MIA. Think there is a band of teenagers stealing out of cars in my area. How's the flowering room? What are you giving them now a days?


----------



## DoeEyed (Jan 3, 2010)

It's good.....lol I give them Jack's Classic Blossom Booster, and veg nutes right along with it. Also use molasses twice a month. Layla got pulled yesterday - she was ready, for sure. Now that she's not in there, I rearranged a bit, got the four tallest of the white grow under the light with the TW, so there are now 8 plants under one light, and 7 under the other. They all look much happier. I got a couple pics of that Moby Dick right before she got chopped - I'll post them next couple days, maybe when I get a weight on her. I can say this - her buds are _solid_... each of the four main colas, weighs almost an ounce each, wet. That makes her, alone, a bigger yield than all three of the plants of my first two grows, and still got the TW to go! I'm excited guys. Yeah, we had to quick dry a small nug...she's killer, even fresh off the plant. Lots of pics will be coming next week.


----------



## wonderblunder (Jan 3, 2010)

I love vegging under MH, I started with MH then switched to flouros. I definitely think the MH is faster.........


----------



## slabhead (Jan 7, 2010)

Hey Doe, came over to see your dna Lemon skunk and now got a good seat for the TW. You've sure done well. I'm watchin'  slabhead


----------



## DoeEyed (Jan 7, 2010)

slabhead said:


> Hey Doe, came over to see your dna Lemon skunk and now got a good seat for the TW. You've sure done well. I'm watchin'  slabhead


Hey slabhead, welcome aboard! I'll be posting new pics sometime before the weekend is out - got new batteries for my camera yesterday, but went too cheap, and they don't even have the power to charge my flash, so...
The lemon Skunk will be big enough to top this Sunday already, so maybe new pics on Saturday! The TW should be done within the next week or two - trichs are already about 90% cloudy, with a few scattered amber here and there. They really aren't getting that "finished" look yet though, like others do.


----------



## DenseBuds (Jan 7, 2010)

An wet ounce each cola! Woa that's great. I'm hoping for a similar OMG experience when I get to havest time. Never had a grow go all the way under decent lights/nutrients/ph'd water before this one.


----------



## cruzer101 (Jan 7, 2010)

Ahh come on, ya gotta love droopy. She all gone now?


----------



## DoeEyed (Jan 7, 2010)

lol...the Droopster didn't make it far....at a whopping 12.6g was it? She didn't last a month!
Thanks DenseBuds... yeah final dry weight on that plant, 40g. I cannot believe how much the colas lost in the drying - from almost an O each, down to between 5-6g apiece. Kinda makes me sad. But still got the TW to go!


----------



## wonderblunder (Jan 7, 2010)

You would think they would be more than that, I would think 7+ grams, TW should be good. I got the OG Kush X Trainwreck going, hope it has that TW look/ yield and OG taste.......


----------



## cruzer101 (Jan 8, 2010)

Yea, I stopped weighing it wet. 
I remember my 1st big indoor was like 1080 grams wet. I was stoaked.
It dried to 280 gms. Not as stoked but still stoked.

So figure 25 to 30% of wet weight on stems will be actual bud weight and you will be close.

Keep those numbers commin, you got a couple oz's to go yet.


----------



## DoeEyed (Jan 8, 2010)

Yeah, the TW colas are bigger than Layla's were - so I'm tentativly hoping for 2 O's off each plant.


----------



## wonderblunder (Jan 8, 2010)

2 oz a piece sounds very nice. 

I hear ya Cruzer. I had about the same results... It was sad to watch that weight go away. Seems when I hang with stems, I end up with 20% of actual weight including the stems. Of course it differs from person to person, and I have never dried on a screen(no stems) and done a wet weight. I will give it a try on this run. I have a feeling wet weight/ dry weight (no stems) will differ by strain. Start with similar sized buds and wet weight.

I think you are


----------



## BigSkyBudTHC (Jan 8, 2010)

im hoping my big girl will give 2-3 but only need 1z per plant. ne thing less then that will be disappointing.


----------



## laceygirl (Jan 9, 2010)

I am aiming for at least 2 -3 oz and plant, I am trying to be conservative...


----------



## FourTwentyMan (Jan 9, 2010)

just wondering ... is "layla" a strain you created or have you purchased it from a seedbreeder?


----------



## valhalla88 (Jan 9, 2010)

FourTwentyMan said:


> just wondering ... is "layla" a strain you created or have you purchased it from a seedbreeder?


Layla is @ best a song and a name of a gal that a couple few musicians had squabbles over...including George Harrison and Eric Clapton...
to answer your question ...!
I am going to guess that she named her plant ...Layla


----------



## DoeEyed (Jan 10, 2010)

valhalla88 said:


> Layla is @ best a song and a name of a gal that a couple few musicians had squabbles over...including George Harrison and Eric Clapton...
> to answer your question ...!
> I am going to guess that she named her plant ...Layla


lol... Yeah, I named it Layla, the strain was Moby Dick.


----------



## DoeEyed (Jan 10, 2010)

Ok! So after nine weeks of flower, I chopped the Train Wreck! I'm excited to see what the dry weight will be - they filled up six hangers, with two little boxes of small buds, and half a gallon of trim. Here's some pics - couple of the girls on death row, and then one of each hanger. Now I gotta settle and wait awhile for the next round to finish flowering.


----------



## DenseBuds (Jan 10, 2010)

Mmm. Nice haul!


----------



## biggun (Jan 10, 2010)

I hope my train wreck come out that nice.... PEACE


----------



## highflyby (Jan 10, 2010)

Ive been lurking around, watching this trainwreck go.....everything looks like it came out great. You should defiantly see some more weight on these nugs....the colas looked alot bigger

+rep keep up the bud porn 

Scribed too


----------



## valhalla88 (Jan 10, 2010)

Outstanding...sweet budz! Are you going to finish the lower or did you completly chop?


----------



## riddleme (Jan 10, 2010)

Hey Doe

so what are ya thinking about Jack's Classic?

I mean how does it compare to previous grows?


----------



## FourTwentyMan (Jan 10, 2010)

DoeEyed said:


> lol... Yeah, I named it Layla, the strain was Moby Dick.



Ahh i see.Thankyou for clearing that up. I didnt think there was a strain by that name... i once knew a Layla; one of the most beautiful women i have ever seen. Your layla doesnt look to bad herself  very nice


----------



## cruzer101 (Jan 10, 2010)

Hey Doe,
Nice lookin buds. I see a bit of purple in some of them.

Just thought I would mention something, those are larger buds then you had before and larger buds are harder to dry properly because moisture collects deep in the bud and can turn to mold. What I found that works well is to either pick apart the buds after a few days hanging and lay them out on a screen or newspaper for a few days Or pull off parts of the bud so air can get in there and dry it.


----------



## DoeEyed (Jan 10, 2010)

valhalla88 said:


> Outstanding...sweet budz! Are you going to finish the lower or did you completly chop?


Nope, still pretty crowded under the lights, so they got the full chop. Too bad though, lot of nice lower buds that I think could have gained weight. Think one day I'm gonna have to get a 400 or something, just specifically for finishing the bottoms.



riddleme said:


> Hey Doe
> 
> so what are ya thinking about Jack's Classic?
> 
> I mean how does it compare to previous grows?


No comparison! I love the Jack's Classic!



cruzer101 said:


> Hey Doe,
> Nice lookin buds. I see a bit of purple in some of them.
> 
> Just thought I would mention something, those are larger buds then you had before and larger buds are harder to dry properly because moisture collects deep in the bud and can turn to mold. What I found that works well is to either pick apart the buds after a few days hanging and lay them out on a screen or newspaper for a few days Or pull off parts of the bud so air can get in there and dry it.


Thanks for that info, I was wondering about it, since some of them are pretty thick - hubby's gonna be sad to see me cut them up though, he didn't even want me to cut them for curing! lol 

Thanks all for the encouragement!


----------



## Katatawnic (Jan 10, 2010)

There you are, Doe!  It appears I stumbled across your thread toward the end... figures!  Well, as they say, better late than never! 



cruzer101 said:


> What I found that works well is to either pick apart the buds after a few days hanging and lay them out on a screen or newspaper for a few days Or pull off parts of the bud so air can get in there and dry it.


I pull parts of the bud off and/or apart. I'd rather have a complete and proper dry than keep the colas looking "prettier" than the nuggets; they're going to dwindle away anyway! 



DoeEyed said:


> No comparison! I love the Jack's Classic!


I keep hearing more and more praises for Jack's Classic. Mine should be delivered any day now, and I've really been looking forward to the switch.

Uh, just noticed my oversight above.  "Perpetual" doesn't have an end (at least in theory), so I still get to join the party!


----------



## cutman (Jan 10, 2010)

hey doe looks nice hows that lemon stuff coming along. im getting some freebes of that from attitdue wonder about that strain. is that all personal use. its always nice not having to go find smoke any more. whats your ppm running in flower. but i know how it feels to have such going on at one time. lol death row mean tuff warden huh lol but very nice grow.


----------



## wonderblunder (Jan 10, 2010)

Cant count on always getting the advertised freebies from the attitude. With me, they have always made it well. Got some TW clones from a fellow patient..... Looking forward to giving it a run.......


----------



## DoeEyed (Jan 11, 2010)

Katatawnic said:


> "Perpetual" doesn't have an end (at least in theory), so I still get to join the party!


Hey there Katatawnic, welcome aboard! Lots more stuff going on, so pull up a chair - glad to have ya!



cutman said:


> hey doe looks nice hows that lemon stuff coming along. im getting some freebes of that from attitdue wonder about that strain. is that all personal use. its always nice not having to go find smoke any more. whats your ppm running in flower. but i know how it feels to have such going on at one time. lol death row mean tuff warden huh lol but very nice grow.


Thanks! I'm gonna do an update in a minute here. I don't have a PPM meter, so I couldn't tell ya.



wonderblunder said:


> Cant count on always getting the advertised freebies from the attitude. With me, they have always made it well. Got some TW clones from a fellow patient..... Looking forward to giving it a run.......


Yep, I agree. Although they frequently send you a different freebie than they said they would, I've thus far had 100% germination rate, of whatever they sent.


----------



## DoeEyed (Jan 11, 2010)

Ok, so on with the update. First are some pics of Layla, both pre-chop, and the finished product - meant to get these up last week. lol 
Next, a pic of the Lemon Skunk - the DNA is in the black bucket on the right, GHS on the left. At the end of three weeks veg, the GHS is almost twice as large as the DNA! I thought it was just me, but a friend is also growing DNA Lemon Skunk, and his is growing slowly, as well. They got topped yesterday - this pic is before that.
Last but not least - my White Widow, White Rhino, Sour Cream and LA Woman - reaching the end of three weeks flowering. No complaints here.


----------



## wonderblunder (Jan 11, 2010)

Looking damn good Doe. Love in......


----------



## BigSkyBudTHC (Jan 11, 2010)

tell ya what doe, i cant wait to see your TW harvest. keep up the great grow.


----------



## slabhead (Jan 12, 2010)

Say Doe, was the DNA seed smaller than the GHS one? My single DNA Lemon Skunk seed from Attitude is one of the smallest palest beans I've got. So much in fact that I contacted Attitude about it and they said that's just the way they were but would replace it if I wanted.


----------



## Dr. Indica (Jan 12, 2010)

Looking real good


----------



## wonderblunder (Jan 12, 2010)

slabhead said:


> Say Doe, was the DNA seed smaller than the GHS one? My single DNA Lemon Skunk seed from Attitude is one of the smallest palest beans I've got. So much in fact that I contacted Attitude about it and they said that's just the way they were but would replace it if I wanted.


Nice to hear more good things about the attitude's Customer service


----------



## DoeEyed (Jan 13, 2010)

slabhead said:


> Say Doe, was the DNA seed smaller than the GHS one? My single DNA Lemon Skunk seed from Attitude is one of the smallest palest beans I've got. So much in fact that I contacted Attitude about it and they said that's just the way they were but would replace it if I wanted.


Thanks guys! Yeah, matter of fact, it was smaller than the GHS ones - significantly smaller. 
I'm excited - fed my big girls last night, and I noticed that the widows are already beginning to get frosty, at only three weeks along! Can't wait to see the finished product.

Gave in and ordered some Cal-Mag Plus this morning - should cover anything my Jack's is missing. I really really hate the shipping rates on growing supplies!


----------



## riddleme (Jan 13, 2010)

DoeEyed said:


> Thanks guys! Yeah, matter of fact, it was smaller than the GHS ones - significantly smaller.
> I'm excited - fed my big girls last night, and I noticed that the widows are already beginning to get frosty, at only three weeks along! Can't wait to see the finished product.
> 
> Gave in and ordered some Cal-Mag Plus this morning - should cover anything my Jack's is missing. I really really hate the shipping rates on growing supplies!


Hey Doe

I also use Jack's as you know and noticed a cal def this week to fix it I have started alternating with DynaGro Bloom 3-12-6 (1-3-2 ratio same as Jack's) but has all of the 16 required elements and 2% calcium, was $12.99 at my local nursery


----------



## wonderblunder (Jan 13, 2010)

This is what I was telling you about it. Right now I have some 48" flouros and houseplants in there now. The whole inside is filleted with epoxy, and than fiberglassed throughout.


----------



## DoeEyed (Jan 14, 2010)

Well, my Train Wreck buds are all dry, and all weighed and put into jars. Final weight on the TW - 145g, and that makes a grand total of 185g for the grow. I have to admit, I'm a little disappointed in the TW - man the colas were so much larger than the Moby Dick colas, and on the plant they looked solid - but they turned out rather airy, you can really tell, now they're dry. Good smoke or no, I probably won't have this strain in my garden again. (Moby dick on the other hand, maybe so).
On the positive side - 185g means an average of 37g per plant this time, and that's _double_ (per plant) what I got on my last grow! So here's to hoping it just keeps on getting better!


----------



## laceygirl (Jan 15, 2010)

DoeEyed said:


> Well, my Train Wreck buds are all dry, and all weighed and put into jars. Final weight on the TW - 145g, and that makes a grand total of 185g for the grow. I have to admit, I'm a little disappointed in the TW - man the colas were so much larger than the Moby Dick colas, and on the plant they looked solid - but they turned out rather airy, you can really tell, now they're dry. Good smoke or no, I probably won't have this strain in my garden again. (Moby dick on the other hand, maybe so).
> On the positive side - 185g means an average of 37g per plant this time, and that's _double_ (per plant) what I got on my last grow! So here's to hoping it just keeps on getting better!


Wow, great effort, if you can keep doubling your yeilds, well they sky is the limit... Nice job on the curing too!!!! I need to get me some Mason Jars....

Good luck with the future endeavours, I will be watching the thread...


----------



## DenseBuds (Jan 15, 2010)

Looks good! Man I can't wait till I get to harvest.


----------



## DoeEyed (Jan 15, 2010)

laceygirl said:


> Wow, great effort, if you can keep doubling your yeilds, well they sky is the limit... Nice job on the curing too!!!! I need to get me some Mason Jars....
> 
> Good luck with the future endeavours, I will be watching the thread...


Thanks, laceygirl. I have a few mason jars, but mostly, use food jars I clean really well. There are another 11 ladies in my flowering room right now, almost four weeks in - so lots more going on! I usually update on Sunday evenings.



DenseBuds said:


> Looks good! Man I can't wait till I get to harvest.


Yeah harvest time is definately the best part! And it goes by so fast...


----------



## slabhead (Jan 15, 2010)

It sure looks like a tasty effort. Well done, again doe. Yep, the skies are the limit. Go for it!


----------



## wonderblunder (Jan 15, 2010)

Nice harvest Doe! Congrats on a successful and complete harvest. I understand how you feel about the airy buds. My Purple Widow is making me real nervous. My last run, the Hashplant had these huge buds that looked nice and dense. When they dried the weight was like half the Wonder Woman's for the same size bud. It was riiculous. I then decided I like buying that kind of bud but not growing it! 37gs a plant is damn good! What was the weight of the biggest plant? How is the lemon skunk? All my seedlings are looking like your LS did on page 1 of the post.


----------



## robert 14617 (Jan 15, 2010)

great job DE .....rob


----------



## DoeEyed (Jan 15, 2010)

Thanks all! The encouragement from you guys always cheers me up, makes it easier to keep trying. Wonder, I didn't weigh the plants individually, just the buds as they dried - always the smallest first. The biggest cola, however, was I think, 9g by itself. (I had to cut them all in half to fit in the jars) The LS is doing great, it responded very well to the topping. I'll do a full update (with pics, of course) on Sunday evening.


----------



## theloadeddragon (Jan 15, 2010)

Its a date then!


----------



## wonderblunder (Jan 16, 2010)

sounds good to me


----------



## BigSkyBudTHC (Jan 16, 2010)

thanks for the great TW grow. sad to see it end. so how tall were the wrecks at harvest? what nutrience? trying to get a general idea on how much i'll harvest. thanks doe.


----------



## Dr. Indica (Jan 16, 2010)

Is it Sunday yet


----------



## DoeEyed (Jan 16, 2010)

BigSkyBudTHC said:


> thanks for the great TW grow. sad to see it end. so how tall were the wrecks at harvest? what nutrience? trying to get a general idea on how much i'll harvest. thanks doe.


Some of the main branches were up to three feet, some were four - some varied even on the same plant! I don't know why - somthing to do with the topping maybe? Jack's Classic nutes and molasses is what I used for flowering.


Dr. Indica said:


> Is it Sunday yet


Nope! lol One more day...


----------



## wonderblunder (Jan 17, 2010)

Good Morning? Did you ever flower without mollasses? Have you seen any differences with using. I just added it into my nutrients for the first time, and interested......


----------



## DoeEyed (Jan 17, 2010)

I guess I can't say for sure - my first two grows wound up getting flowered together, and it was late into flower - probably more than halfway - that I first started molasses. I don't just use it in flower though, I start my vegging plants on it, at two weeks old, before they ever get anything else (well, besides Superthrive). I've heard people comment on my bud though, about it having a faint, sweet aftertase, they really like it - and I don't flush before harvest, either - so if it does nothing else, I'll take it!

Here's something weird though - not molasses related - found three seeds in my TW bud, only three, and NO BANANNAS. What the hell? Maybe a little pollen sitting in there from the hermies in my last grow?


----------



## DenseBuds (Jan 17, 2010)

How long in between flowerings? I thought pollen had a short life if you didn't store it properly. Around a week??


----------



## DoeEyed (Jan 17, 2010)

DenseBuds said:


> How long in between flowerings? I thought pollen had a short life if you didn't store it properly. Around a week??


 I'm thinking longer than that - but not for sure, hell I don't know - I just know there were no pollen sacs on my TW girls.
I harvested those hermies the end of October.

Well it's Sunday evening, and you all know what that means - pictures! You get yellow flower pics this week though, because I can't find my shades.

Everything has reached the end of week four - four weeks vegging for my LS, and four weeks flower for the White grow.

The Lemon Skunk are doing amazing - very healthy. I think my largest may even have five colas instead of four! Not that I'm complaining mind you! They have a pretty strong aroma already, but it's kind of musky - maybe leaning towards the Skunk? Not very lemony just yet.

The big girls are doing good as well. The White Widow and White Rhino are already getting frosty. LA Woman looks as if her buds will be compact - and lastly, the Sour Cream - she's more spindly, a bit behind bud-wise, than the rest - I do believe she is gonna take forever to flower. Probably said that already, but I guess I keep hoping it will pick up! Oh well - one out of 11 isn't bad!

So here they are - a few random flowering pics first, then two pics each of my LS girls. White Widow next (3 pics), then 2 each of White Rhino, LA Woman, and the Sour Cream. Enjoy!


----------



## Katatawnic (Jan 17, 2010)

DoeEyed said:


> Thanks guys! Yeah, matter of fact, it was smaller than the GHS ones - significantly smaller.
> I'm excited - fed my big girls last night, and I noticed that the widows are already beginning to get frosty, at only three weeks along! Can't wait to see the finished product.
> 
> Gave in and ordered some Cal-Mag Plus this morning - should cover anything my Jack's is missing. I really really hate the shipping rates on growing supplies!


Your girls look vibrantly healthy!  I see you, too, aim for keepin' 'em green. 

I harvested my WW at 9.5 weeks, and she is extremely potent.  Then I read posts by WW lovers to let it flower through to 11 weeks or so, and then it'll be a "true" one hit quitter... she already is, which makes me almost scared to see how potent the next WW round will be! 



DoeEyed said:


> On the positive side - 185g means an average of 37g per plant this time, and that's _double_ (per plant) what I got on my last grow! So here's to hoping it just keeps on getting better!


Double the yield from one grow to the next is awesome!


----------



## Dr. Indica (Jan 17, 2010)

Go, White Rhino Go, Go , Go


----------



## SL2 (Jan 18, 2010)

Nice menu, a bud buffett! Looking great Doe...


----------



## DoeEyed (Jan 18, 2010)

Hey Kat, yeah, I aim to stay green - I alternate the Jack's Classic Blossom Booster (10-30-20), with the Jack's Classic All Purpose (20-20-20) - and hopefully soon, they'll get the Cal-Mag Plus, as well. (Oh and let us not forget, molasses maybe twice a month - gotta feed the happy little critters in my soil).

Thanks all! It makes me chuckle a little, seeing who's rooting for what strain - me, I'm rooting for them all!


----------



## cruzer101 (Jan 18, 2010)

DoeEyed said:


> Well, my Train Wreck buds are all dry, and all weighed and put into jars. Final weight on the TW - 145g, and that makes a grand total of 185g for the grow. I have to admit, I'm a little disappointed in the TW - man the colas were so much larger than the Moby Dick colas, and on the plant they looked solid - but they turned out rather airy, you can really tell, now they're dry. Good smoke or no, I probably won't have this strain in my garden again. (Moby dick on the other hand, maybe so).
> On the positive side - 185g means an average of 37g per plant this time, and that's _double_ (per plant) what I got on my last grow! So here's to hoping it just keeps on getting better!


I am sure it will, Its a proven fact plants like women better then men... LOL
No really, you should be proud of yourself. Those are great numbers. I havent smoked any Moby Dick but dont discount the Train until you compare smoke. I would like to know if Moby rocks on yield as well as stone.​Oh yea, Great pic


----------



## DoeEyed (Jan 19, 2010)

Thanks, cruz. The Moby Dick yielded 40g by herself, keeping in mind her colas were about half the size of the TW - but they were solid. I think with a different setup she could yield pretty decent - especially as the TW ladies for the most part, towered over her, and kept the light higher from her than it should have been.

I tried the TW again this evening, a small nug that's been curing for a week or so - holy hell! Knocked my socks off, it was a much more serious effect than just dry off the rack - I can only imagine if she had a long cure, she'd probably make me vomit! lol


----------



## DenseBuds (Jan 19, 2010)

DoeEyed said:


> I tried the TW again this evening, a small nug that's been curing for a week or so - holy hell! Knocked my socks off, it was a much more serious effect than just dry off the rack - I can only imagine if she had a long cure, she'd probably make me vomit! lol


But a good vomit, right??


----------



## DoeEyed (Jan 19, 2010)

lol... Yeah, the "damn, this weed is waaaay too strong for someone with my low tolerance level" type of vomit.


----------



## stumps (Jan 19, 2010)

Not mine pass it along. looks great.


----------



## cruzer101 (Jan 20, 2010)

Not mine either, I dont touch it untill its cured a couple weeks though. 
But yea, It is a serious strain. I mix it with widow sometimes, but I find I dont smoke as much by itself. Smaller doobs, smaller hits, works for me.


----------



## cruzer101 (Jan 20, 2010)

DoeEyed said:


> lol... Yeah, the "damn, this weed is waaaay too strong for someone with my low tolerance level" type of vomit.


"Kinda gets ya by the boo boo dont it"


----------



## slabhead (Jan 20, 2010)

ha, I bet you get used to it. Nice Doe.


----------



## DoeEyed (Jan 21, 2010)

lol...I hope not!
On a side note - I can't believe how quickly the Lemon Skunk is growing now, I may have to try this strain again, when I have MH lights to give them a better veg.


----------



## highflyby (Jan 24, 2010)

DoeEyed said:


> lol...I hope not!
> On a side note - I can't believe how quickly the Lemon Skunk is growing now, I may have to try this strain again, when I have MH lights to give them a better veg.



I cant wait to see this  I would love to see what you can make that LS do with a true veg light 

Keep it up Doe

-hfb


----------



## DoeEyed (Jan 24, 2010)

Thanks! Hopefully, I'll be able to upgrade all my lights within the next three or four weeks, but it'll be a minute before the LS rolls around again. Got The Church and Cheese lined up for the next grow, might throw something else in there as well - still thinking on it. I'm kinda torn between Northern Lights, and Chronic - any opinions on those two guys?


----------



## doogleef (Jan 24, 2010)

NL and Chronic are VERY common commercial strains. If you've bough sensi street weed in the last 20 years you've smoked em both. Chronic is C1 (bigbud) genetics. Both are very easy to grow. Big piney colas.


----------



## DoeEyed (Jan 25, 2010)

doogleef said:


> NL and Chronic are VERY common commercial strains. If you've bough sensi street weed in the last 20 years you've smoked em both. Chronic is C1 (bigbud) genetics. Both are very easy to grow. Big piney colas.


 Which one would you say is a better smoke? Or are they both equally good?


----------



## DoeEyed (Jan 25, 2010)

Reached the end of week five, no problems. The Lemon Skunk have grown nicely this week, and I'm wondering how much is attributable to the Cal-Mag Plus. They do appear to appreciate it! I love how bushy this strain is. 
The White grow is also filling out now, but it's about time for that to start anyway, so who can say? I think the Cal-Mag Plus is definately going to stay on my feeding schedule though. I caught a few pics before lights on this week, hard to get closeups though, because of the flash. I tried the sunglasses trick with that camera, and it didn't work - the lenses blocked the light sensor enough that it wanted a flash. Maybe I'll try it with my cellphone camera next time. I can hardly believe it's only two weeks until planting time again!


----------



## Fditty00 (Jan 25, 2010)

Awesome lookin grow! Lotta porn to look at in here. Jus read most of this, hope I can slide in here too? U got a good variety of smoke goin on. Id +rep u, but I did the other day..


----------



## DoeEyed (Jan 25, 2010)

Fditty00 said:


> Awesome lookin grow! Lotta porn to look at in here. Jus read most of this, hope I can slide in here too? U got a good variety of smoke goin on. Id +rep u, but I did the other day..


 Thanks! Don't even worry about it, happy to have you along!


----------



## SL2 (Jan 25, 2010)

DoeEyed said:


> Reached the end of week five, no problems. The Lemon Skunk have grown nicely this week, and I'm wondering how much is attributable to the Cal-Mag Plus. They do appear to appreciate it! I love how bushy this strain is.
> The White grow is also filling out now, but it's about time for that to start anyway, so who can say? I think the Cal-Mag Plus is definately going to stay on my feeding schedule though. I caught a few pics before lights on this week, hard to get closeups though, because of the flash. I tried the sunglasses trick with that camera, and it didn't work - the lenses blocked the light sensor enough that it wanted a flash. Maybe I'll try it with my cellphone camera next time. I can hardly believe it's only two weeks until planting time again!


My my what lovely ladies you have there!!!


----------



## laceygirl (Jan 25, 2010)

Doe Eye, I love your plants they look so happy and healthy... Keeping it green babe...

Laceygirl... Rep++++


----------



## "SICC" (Jan 25, 2010)

mmmmmm porn 







+REP


----------



## valhalla88 (Jan 28, 2010)

DoeEyed said:


> Reached the end of week five, no problems. The Lemon Skunk have grown nicely this week, and I'm wondering how much is attributable to the Cal-Mag Plus. They do appear to appreciate it! I love how bushy this strain is.
> The White grow is also filling out now, but it's about time for that to start anyway, so who can say? I think the Cal-Mag Plus is definately going to stay on my feeding schedule though. I caught a few pics before lights on this week, hard to get closeups though, because of the flash. I tried the sunglasses trick with that camera, and it didn't work - the lenses blocked the light sensor enough that it wanted a flash. Maybe I'll try it with my cellphone camera next time. I can hardly believe it's only two weeks until planting time again!


 still sharing my secrets huh?


----------



## robert 14617 (Jan 29, 2010)

looks amazing DE .....rob


----------



## DoeEyed (Jan 29, 2010)

robert 14617 said:


> looks amazing DE .....rob


 Thanks! I'm pretty excited - I'll be getting new lights in a couple of weeks, I'm getting four 600w HPS, and a couple of MH bulbs for the 400's. I may delay flowering the Lemon Skunk by a week or two, just to get the new lights up and running. That will also put off the next planting - but that's ok, I'd rather they get the light they deserve, and be a couple weeks behind.


----------



## slabhead (Jan 29, 2010)

dang doe, you're getting serious about this huh. lol You sure have the touch. Still watching that LS... bye


----------



## laceygirl (Jan 29, 2010)

Good on you mate, for upping the lighting.. I was planning on removing my 1000watt and replacing it with 2x600 but I reckon for the winter I'll just get another 1000watt and throw it in there... See what happens...I am currently growing under 1400watts, so more power (hahahaha) to you....

Here's My Tent...

[youtube]KhSNaL4FLgI[/youtube]

Good luck with it... Onward and upward...

Laceygirl.....


----------



## DoeEyed (Jan 29, 2010)

"More power to me"... haha, I love it! lol


----------



## DoeEyed (Jan 29, 2010)

Alright guys, I had to try my hand at cloning. First time ever, so I don't know if they'll make it! Took ten clippings off of the Lemon Skunk girls. Made a cloner - put an under tank reptile heater underneath a ten gallon aquarium. Filled with 2"-3" of soil, buried clones (inserted into peat plugs after scraped and dipped in rooting powder) about halfway into soil, for warmth and moisture. Misted heavily. Duct taped a piece of window plastic across the top, leaving about two inches on each end for air flow. Put the whole thing under the CFL rack. Did I miss anythign guys?

This is kind of a practice run, so if it doesn't work, no big deal. If they root, I'll just throw them in with the other LS in a couple weeks, waste not want not right? But I wanna try and get this down before growing a more expensive strain, like Chronic. How many generations can you clone for? Say if I don't keep a mother, but take clones from each generation before flowering - how many times can I do this?

Wish me luck!


----------



## laceygirl (Jan 29, 2010)

DoeEyed said:


> Alright guys, I had to try my hand at cloning. First time ever, so I don't know if they'll make it! Took ten clippings off of the Lemon Skunk girls. Made a cloner - put an under tank reptile heater underneath a ten gallon aquarium. Filled with 2"-3" of soil, buried clones (inserted into peat plugs after scraped and dipped in rooting powder) about halfway into soil, for warmth and moisture. Misted heavily. Duct taped a piece of window plastic across the top, leaving about two inches on each end for air flow. Put the whole thing under the CFL rack. Did I miss anythign guys?
> 
> This is kind of a practice run, so if it doesn't work, no big deal. If they root, I'll just throw them in with the other LS in a couple weeks, waste not want not right? But I wanna try and get this down before growing a more expensive strain, like Chronic. How many generations can you clone for? Say if I don't keep a mother, but take clones from each generation before flowering - how many times can I do this?
> 
> Wish me luck!


I asked the same question, but you can keep taking cuttings of each generation and it will not affect the strain... I thought it was kind of like making a copy of a copy of a copy and so on, but this isn't the case.. I have been assured by a vet grower on this site... 

So keep going, its just a lot more work and the timing has to be better, so you don't have clones sitting around waiting for your room... If you have mothers you can take them whenever you want, you don't have to time it with when you turn down your lights, and then you could have your clones sitting around for up to eight weeks...Unless you have another room they can go into... 

I am aiming for four different strains in the one mother tent.... Just so I can pick and choose what I want to smoke....I have grown them from seeds so it's taking some time... Hope this helps... Just my two cents...

Also I didn't give my clones any fresh air, just 100% humidity, they root faster that way, they really don't mind the heat, think of a greenhouse....


----------



## DoeEyed (Jan 29, 2010)

laceygirl said:


> I asked the same question, but you can keep taking cuttings of each generation and it will not affect the strain... I thought it was kind of like making a copy of a copy of a copy and so on, but this isn't the case.. I have been assured by a vet grower on this site...
> 
> So keep going, its just a lot more work and the timing has to be better, so you don't have clones sitting around waiting for your room... If you have mothers you can take them whenever you want, you don't have to time it with when you turn down your lights, and then you could have your clones sitting around for up to eight weeks...Unless you have another room they can go into...
> 
> ...


 Hey laceygirl, thanks for the info. Soon as I get my new lights, my veg room will be where my current flower room is, and my flower room will move to a spare bedroom. So I'll have space for clones in the veg room. About how long would you say it takes to get the little suckers ready to be under an HID light? I was guesstimating roughly two weeks, accurate or no? What I'm gonna be doing, is taking clones from a grow at five weeks, having them under the CFL's while that grow finishes vegging to seven or eight weeks. Sound about right?


----------



## laceygirl (Jan 29, 2010)

DoeEyed said:


> Hey laceygirl, thanks for the info. Soon as I get my new lights, my veg room will be where my current flower room is, and my flower room will move to a spare bedroom. So I'll have space for clones in the veg room. About how long would you say it takes to get the little suckers ready to be under an HID light? I was guesstimating roughly two weeks, accurate or no? What I'm gonna be doing, is taking clones from a grow at five weeks, having them under the CFL's while that grow finishes vegging to seven or eight weeks. Sound about right?


Spot On... Wouldn't have done anything different...


----------



## DoeEyed (Jan 30, 2010)

laceygirl said:


> Spot On... Wouldn't have done anything different...


 Great, thanks! Gives me some peace of mind, not having to worry over that part of it anymore, anyway. Appreciate it! (Trundles off to bed happy...)


----------



## BigSkyBudTHC (Jan 30, 2010)

nice dude...thats also something i want to start doing so i wish you luck.


----------



## DoeEyed (Jan 30, 2010)

Thanks! I did go ahead and tape shut the strips I left open, last night - it just wasn't retaining moisture the way I wanted it to. Not like the lid is airtight anyway. That did the trick, checked them this morning and viola - happy, humid clones! They are perkier even then they were last night, I'm thinkin that has to be a good thing, yes? My hubby is hovering around them like a mother - rooster ? lol You would think they were _his_ babies instead of mine!


----------



## laceygirl (Jan 30, 2010)

DoeEyed said:


> Thanks! I did go ahead and tape shut the strips I left open, last night - it just wasn't retaining moisture the way I wanted it to. Not like the lid is airtight anyway. That did the trick, checked them this morning and viola - happy, humid clones! They are perkier even then they were last night, I'm thinkin that has to be a good thing, yes? My hubby is hovering around them like a mother - rooster ? lol You would think they were _his_ babies instead of mine!


Glad you taped it up... It will work a treat... They love the greenhouse effect... Well done...


----------



## doogleef (Jan 30, 2010)

Clones recover from droopiness in about a day with or without a dome. Glad to see you took the leap and made some clones up. Now that they have recovered from the initial droop, as long as they stay warm and moist, not wet, in the rootzone (dome is optional) they should have roots in about 10 days or so. Good luck!


----------



## DoeEyed (Jan 30, 2010)

Hey guys, how often should I be misting them? I've been doing it about every four hours or so, not saturating their environment but three or four good sprays - is that too much?


----------



## DenseBuds (Jan 30, 2010)

DoeEyed said:


> Hey guys, how often should I be misting them? I've been doing it about every four hours or so, not saturating their environment but three or four good sprays - is that too much?


I always just kept it "moist" in there. Not so much where water is dripping, but just condensing on the dome. When I do aero-cloning, I will only spray for the first few days. Not sure if it's the same in soil.


----------



## don2009 (Jan 30, 2010)

Just read the journal well done +++++REP


----------



## doogleef (Jan 31, 2010)

If the medium is wet the leaves don't need to be misted or domed. The stem will take up all the water it needs.


----------



## Fditty00 (Jan 31, 2010)

^^^Imma firm believer in not misting. I use plastic wrap over mine and can see the moisture on the top. I let them sit and do thier thang..


----------



## DoeEyed (Jan 31, 2010)

Alright, thanks guys! I sure appreciate the clone help - probably kill 'em dead right off, without you! I'll post updates on the other plants later this evening.


----------



## valhalla88 (Jan 31, 2010)

DoeEyed said:


> Alright guys, I had to try my hand at cloning. First time ever, so I don't know if they'll make it! Took ten clippings off of the Lemon Skunk girls. Made a cloner - put an under tank reptile heater underneath a ten gallon aquarium. Filled with 2"-3" of soil, buried clones (inserted into peat plugs after scraped and dipped in rooting powder) about halfway into soil, for warmth and moisture. Misted heavily. Duct taped a piece of window plastic across the top, leaving about two inches on each end for air flow. Put the whole thing under the CFL rack. Did I miss anythign guys?
> 
> This is kind of a practice run, so if it doesn't work, no big deal. If they root, I'll just throw them in with the other LS in a couple weeks, waste not want not right? But I wanna try and get this down before growing a more expensive strain, like Chronic. How many generations can you clone for? Say if I don't keep a mother, but take clones from each generation before flowering - how many times can I do this?
> 
> Wish me luck!


 Googd Luck there Doe...looks Good cant rep ya anymore but here + rep


----------



## valhalla88 (Jan 31, 2010)

DoeEyed said:


> Thanks! I did go ahead and tape shut the strips I left open, last night - it just wasn't retaining moisture the way I wanted it to. Not like the lid is airtight anyway. That did the trick, checked them this morning and viola - happy, humid clones! They are perkier even then they were last night, I'm thinkin that has to be a good thing, yes? My hubby is hovering around them like a mother - rooster ? lol You would think they were _his_ babies instead of mine!


Nope never heard of a mother Rooster ...Mother Goose however is another tale...lol


----------



## cruzer101 (Jan 31, 2010)

Hey Doe,
Just thought I would mention something, cuttings will look fine for weeks but not root if they dont get air to the roots. Its like cutting a flower and sticking it in water. I usually water every other day.

What you want to see it the leaf getting yellow, that tells you the plant is taking the stored nutrients and making roots. Keep root temps between 70 and 85° dont go over 85° or they die. I mist them the first couple days then ween them off the dome.


----------



## DoeEyed (Jan 31, 2010)

OK, don't mist them, keep them moist, no dome after a couple days. That cover it? Getting anxious again! lol


----------



## laceygirl (Jan 31, 2010)

DoeEyed said:


> OK, don't mist them, keep them moist, no dome after a couple days. That cover it? Getting anxious again! lol


 You do what you think your plants needs... I love to mist them and cover them, as I like to foliar feed with Rhizotonic during the cloning, but that's the only reason... I find I get explosive root growth.. Its the one product I constantly rave over. I also mist the dome as it creates my 100% humidity that I like, but remember its what you like, there really is no right or wrong, just dont over or underwater...


----------



## DoeEyed (Jan 31, 2010)

Alright, for some reason, I've been thinking these guys were a week further on all week. Wondered why the buds weren't bigger. lol Anywho!

Here we are, at the end of six weeks. The Lemon Skunk look none the worse for having bits of them cut off (kinda made me feel like a child molester, lol) - especially the bushiest monster, who I took _five_ of the ten clones from! I'm really impressed with this strain - they are the biggest, after six weeks, of any strain I've grown thus far. 

The older girls have packed on weight this week, and now I've realized they are only six weeks along (duh), I'm much happier with the size. Trich production is amazing at this point - the widow's and rhino's are starting to get that "white" appearance. The Sour Cream, that tall lanky bitch, still looks as if she has a long way to go. I'm really debating, how much I wanna run a light for a single plant, if all the rest mature well before her. May wind up harvesting her early. 

I checked out the trichs under the scope last night, most of the them are cloudy now - probably about 90%. Thinkin the White Rhino may be first to finish, we'll see. Based on overall appearance though, along with the trichs, I think they'll all (except the SC) be finished by eight weeks.

I got some before light's on pics, and some "yellow" closeups. Enjoy!


----------



## cruzer101 (Jan 31, 2010)

Very nice Doe, You take some great pics.
So that Lemon Skunk is out shining the rest eh? Sounds like it. Is that Green house seeds?


----------



## DoeEyed (Jan 31, 2010)

Definately! Especially for vegging under the CFL's! Yep, Greenhouse Feminized Seeds.


----------



## cruzer101 (Jan 31, 2010)

Yea, I thought so. I was at Seed Botigue last night and looking for some. Seems they are sold out cause it isnt even listed anymore. I picked up there White Rhino and Dutch passions Blueberry figured I would toss in Nirvanas Master Kush. It was cheap. yea, all fem.

That should hold me for a while.


----------



## DoeEyed (Jan 31, 2010)

Sounds like a grow! I've heard the stories about the Blueberry, tending towards hermie and not a huge yielder - but I still wanna try it one of these days. Heard it does better topped, though. I've got the GHS rhino in there now - got a nice sweet, fruity fragrance to 'em.


----------



## laceygirl (Jan 31, 2010)

Hi Doe, you are such an inspiration, I cannot wait until I am this established... I have got my mother tent and my main tent, I am in the process of selecting four mothers of favourite strains that I really like... You are soo lucky some of the strains you have look sooo yummy... I am still trying to get a white rhino female, that's all I really want... The list of new strains I have ordered from www.buydutchseeds.com... are Northern Lights cross Shiva, Skunk Special, Bubblegum and Super Skunk...These guys are brilliant...Excellent stealth delivery.... What does your ultimate mother cupboard have in it...? Laceygirl....


----------



## valhalla88 (Jan 31, 2010)

Nancy-Anne is over a foot tall she is 30 days tomorrow...and I still don't have a alternating node...excluding the top two she is on her eighth node already...I have been reading and everywhere I go says wait for signs of maturity,first indication is a alternating leaf ...any ideas...because she needs topped...I have a clone that one of the leaves is turning yellow...glad I caught that post!


----------



## DoeEyed (Jan 31, 2010)

laceygirl said:


> Hi Doe, you are such an inspiration, I cannot wait until I am this established... I have got my mother tent and my main tent, I am in the process of selecting four mothers of favourite strains that I really like... You are soo lucky some of the strains you have look sooo yummy... I am still trying to get a white rhino female, that's all I really want... The list of new strains I have ordered from www.buydutchseeds.com... are Northern Lights cross Shiva, Skunk Special, Bubblegum and Super Skunk...These guys are brilliant...Excellent stealth delivery.... What does your ultimate mother cupboard have in it...? Laceygirl....


Thanks, Laceygirl! If I can get this cloning thing down half as well, I'll be doing all right! I don't know what the ultimate grow would be, for me - I'm interested in so many different strains! I can tell you, next grow will be The Church, Cheese, Power Kush, and Royal Kush - followed after that by Chronic. I like everything I've grown so far! 


valhalla88 said:


> Nancy-Anne is over a foot tall she is 30 days tomorrow...and I still don't have a alternating node...excluding the top two she is on her eighth node already...I have been reading and everywhere I go says wait for signs of maturity,first indication is a alternating leaf ...any ideas...because she needs topped...I have a clone that one of the leaves is turning yellow...glad I caught that post!


 I think you're getting two seperate procedures mixed up - you wait for alternating nodes usually, to _clone_ a plant - not to top it.


----------



## Solcyn26 (Jan 31, 2010)

nice work i have a white rhino-mazar grow goin nice to see other females growin there own bud..subscribed +rep


----------



## DoeEyed (Jan 31, 2010)

Solcyn26 said:


> nice work i have a white rhino-mazar grow goin nice to see other females growin there own bud..subscribed +rep


 Hey welcome aboard! I've heard good things about Mazar, I'm gonna have to hop on over and check out your grow!


----------



## BigSkyBudTHC (Feb 1, 2010)

bubblegum is in the shops now. smoked it yesterday. 4 grow men got all giggly for like 30 min. i want more.


----------



## riddleme (Feb 1, 2010)

Hey Doe thought I'd share this link with ya bout cloning, it's not MJ specific but is very detailed where I find most cloning info in the forums is lacking in the details ie; shading the light,,,,,,,,hope it helps

http://www.essortment.com/all/plantsclonesho_rvca.htm

As always your girls are lookin fantastic


----------



## DoeEyed (Feb 1, 2010)

BigSkyBudTHC said:


> bubblegum is in the shops now. smoked it yesterday. 4 grow men got all giggly for like 30 min. i want more.


 lol...Sounds yummy!


riddleme said:


> Hey Doe thought I'd share this link with ya bout cloning, it's not MJ specific but is very detailed where I find most cloning info in the forums is lacking in the details ie; shading the light,,,,,,,,hope it helps
> 
> http://www.essortment.com/all/plantsclonesho_rvca.htm
> 
> As always your girls are lookin fantastic


 Thanks! The link was helpful, I appreciate it!


----------



## Solcyn26 (Feb 1, 2010)

DoeEyed said:


> Hey welcome aboard! I've heard good things about Mazar, I'm gonna have to hop on over and check out your grow!


cool ive got to start up a new journal having camera probs now but i'll let u know when i have it up...i see u have katawtonic and lacey girl following along..wooohoo gurls rule..lol..sorry kinda lit up right now hehe


----------



## DoeEyed (Feb 1, 2010)

Solcyn26 said:


> cool ive got to start up a new journal having camera probs now but i'll let u know when i have it up...i see u have katawtonic and lacey girl following along..wooohoo gurls rule..lol..sorry kinda lit up right now hehe


 Yeah I noticed that was an old grow in your sig. Let me know when you get the new one going! Lady growers rock on!


----------



## DoeEyed (Feb 2, 2010)

I don't know if you guys remember, but I burned a single cola on two different plants early on in flower. One recovered (sort of), and the other never did. I cut off the top of the super fried one last night, glad I did because it was just a thick mass of leaves, no bud at all there. But now the bud underneath is exposed, maybe it'll grow a bit to make up for it. I better get a handle on the light distance a little better, before those 600's come!


----------



## robert 14617 (Feb 2, 2010)

i've allways used the back of my hand if it feels warm its too close


----------



## DoeEyed (Feb 2, 2010)

Yeah that's the way I've tried to do it, but I must have a higher tolerance for heat or something, because every single time, if it's felt comfortable to my hand, it still burned my plants. I'm gonna have to try for actual distance I guess - like 18"-24", see if that works instead.


----------



## Solcyn26 (Feb 2, 2010)

ive got an aircooled 600w but my fan is a piece of and i can still get it down to like 6-8 inchs but the radiant heat does screw with my temps but my tips dont burn..if i had a decent can fan i bet my tips could touch the glass and still not burn love this reflector...


----------



## robert 14617 (Feb 2, 2010)

this chart has been going around ,do you have a fan blowing on the canopy ?the chart is for light not heat but still gives a starting point....rob


----------



## DoeEyed (Feb 2, 2010)

robert 14617 said:


> this chart has been going around ,do you have a fan blowing on the canopy ?the chart is for light not heat but still gives a starting point....rob


Thanks for that. Yeah there's a fan blowing on them. On a different note, could any of you tell me what my clones should look like now? It's been four days since cutting, some of them are perky, some are kind of wilted. Picked one up today - still no sign of roots. So what's better, perky or wilted? Am I just being too impatient? The glass is moist because I just misted them, been doing it about twice a day now.


----------



## Solcyn26 (Feb 2, 2010)

ive got 5 rhino clones i took at the same time u did about 4 days ago...perky is better than wilted but they cylce thru both many times a day i come in an checkem if there wilted or if my dome is clear an not foggy i mist..now if u come back in like ten min there perky if i check in like 2-3 hours there droppy again..so i think it just depends how often u check on them..im a paranoid mother so im always in my growroom..lol..i found it usually take me 1 1/2 weeks to 2 for them to root nicely

do u cut the leaves on your clones i found that helps alot too


----------



## Solcyn26 (Feb 2, 2010)

just took another look at ur clones u might want to get that lil gurl a pair of crutches to help with her posture


----------



## ReelFiles (Feb 2, 2010)

robert 14617 said:


> this chart has been going around ,do you have a fan blowing on the canopy ?the chart is for light not heat but still gives a starting point....rob


Great chart, thanks. +Rep.


----------



## DenseBuds (Feb 3, 2010)

DoeEyed said:


> Thanks for that. Yeah there's a fan blowing on them. On a different note, could any of you tell me what my clones should look like now? It's been four days since cutting, some of them are perky, some are kind of wilted. Picked one up today - still no sign of roots. So what's better, perky or wilted? Am I just being too impatient? The glass is moist because I just misted them, been doing it about twice a day now.


They look pretty decent but as other folks have said, clones tend to swing back and forth a bit from looking "good"/perky to bendy/droopy. I've found that they're generally more perky for the first 3-5 days and then they'll start to droop for 3-5 days, then the lower leaves will start to die and yellow when it begins to grow roots. 3-5 days after the bottom leafs begin to die, I usually see roots. 

But this is all w/ an aerocloner so I'm sure the timing is different. Also, I likely would see roots faster since my clones don't sit in any kind of soil/material. They're just open to the air/water.

Clones are fickle. I've found it's easiest to just cut more than you'll want/need. If they all root, you just toss the ones you don't have room for.


----------



## DoeEyed (Feb 3, 2010)

DenseBuds said:


> They look pretty decent but as other folks have said, clones tend to swing back and forth a bit from looking "good"/perky to bendy/droopy. I've found that they're generally more perky for the first 3-5 days and then they'll start to droop for 3-5 days, then the lower leaves will start to die and yellow when it begins to grow roots. 3-5 days after the bottom leafs begin to die, I usually see roots.
> 
> But this is all w/ an aerocloner so I'm sure the timing is different. Also, I likely would see roots faster since my clones don't sit in any kind of soil/material. They're just open to the air/water.
> 
> Clones are fickle. I've found it's easiest to just cut more than you'll want/need. If they all root, you just toss the ones you don't have room for.


 Alright, thanks guys! I _hate_ feeling like I have no clue what's going on with 'em, lol. I hear ya, DenseBuds, I don't actually need _any_ of these clones, so I figured ten would be enough to practice on. Nice round number. lol I just wanna get it down before I do need 'em, in a couple months I'll be planting Chronic, and with what those seeds cost, I would much rather be able to take clones off every generation, than keep buying seeds! Although - half these clones are from my one really bushy LS, I wouldn't mind keeping her around, I suppose. 
Speaking of - I'm excited, noticed last night that all five of them are showing preflowers! Kind of amazed, considering they are just into their seventh week of veg, and still don't have alternating nodes.


----------



## slabhead (Feb 4, 2010)

Hey nice there doe, that last pic looks like alternating growth there starting to take shape.


----------



## DoeEyed (Feb 4, 2010)

Ya know, I hadn't even noticed that - guess I was looking for it to be more pronounced than this. Maybe topping makes the difference? Or is it ever a strain dependant thing?


----------



## ReelFiles (Feb 4, 2010)

It probably has to do with the internode spacing on that genotype. It's a good thing, that way you get bigger tighter colas.


----------



## #1Raiderfan420 (Feb 4, 2010)

DoeEyed said:


> Thanks for that. Yeah there's a fan blowing on them. On a different note, could any of you tell me what my clones should look like now? It's been four days since cutting, some of them are perky, some are kind of wilted. Picked one up today - still no sign of roots. So what's better, perky or wilted? Am I just being too impatient? The glass is moist because I just misted them, been doing it about twice a day now.


 
Hey Doe, I wouldn't stess at all. Only four days they shouldn't have roots yet. Give them another week and you'll see plenty of roots. They look good to me. If they do start to wilt bad, then just trim more leaf off, but they look fine.

I just browsed your jurnal and you got a lot going on. It all looks great! I will find a seat somewhere and tune in for this one.
+ rep
Scribed


----------



## DoeEyed (Feb 5, 2010)

#1Raiderfan420 said:


> Hey Doe, I wouldn't stess at all. Only four days they shouldn't have roots yet. Give them another week and you'll see plenty of roots. They look good to me. If they do start to wilt bad, then just trim more leaf off, but they look fine.
> 
> I just browsed your jurnal and you got a lot going on. It all looks great! I will find a seat somewhere and tune in for this one.
> + rep
> Scribed


 Hey thanks, and welcome aboard! Glad to have you.


----------



## #1Raiderfan420 (Feb 5, 2010)

DoeEyed said:


> Hey thanks, and welcome aboard! Glad to have you.


I managed to find a seat in the back of the rrom. lol  I look forward to observing the majic happen.


----------



## ReelFiles (Feb 5, 2010)

Hey! Sit down up front, can't see the show.. geez..some people


----------



## #1Raiderfan420 (Feb 5, 2010)

ReelFiles said:


> Hey! Sit down up front, can't see the show.. geez..some people


 
Hey man I am in the seat behind you. (flicking your ear)  that smarts doesn't it. Now sit down so I can see. lol


----------



## DoeEyed (Feb 5, 2010)

lol you guys! I ordered more goodies today...got some Serious Seeds feminized Chronic on the way. Had to give HTG Supply a call, as well - got four digital 600w HPS on the way with air cooled hoods, four extra bulbs, and four 400w MH conversion bulbs. They gave me a great deal too, all four of the extra bulbs free, and 10% off the remainder of the order! Yay! My God I'm addicted to this growing shit....lol


----------



## ReelFiles (Feb 5, 2010)

Sweet, get some pics up when it arrives.


----------



## DoeEyed (Feb 5, 2010)

You bet! Gotta finish the room still - get the intake and exhaust installed, and get the misc. shit out of there. Right now kinda looks like a scene from Hellraiser, with four sets of empty chains hanging from the ceiling. lol


----------



## Solcyn26 (Feb 5, 2010)

gurl u know we love shopping and when the stuff u buy gets u high instead of gowing out of style thats just iceing on the cake...i started off with cfls from walmart{dont judge me..lol}i quikly bought a 150w hps had it for a week b4 i sent out for a digi 600 aircooled with fans..lol..women


----------



## DoeEyed (Feb 6, 2010)

Solcyn26 said:


> gurl u know we love shopping and when the stuff u buy gets u high instead of gowing out of style thats just iceing on the cake...i started off with cfls from walmart{dont judge me..lol}i quikly bought a 150w hps had it for a week b4 i sent out for a digi 600 aircooled with fans..lol..women


 Hell yeah! lol I'd rather sink money into my grow than clothes _any_ day of the week! Going out this morning to get the rest of the equipment needed for the room changes.


----------



## riddleme (Feb 6, 2010)

DoeEyed said:


> Hell yeah! lol I'd rather sink money into my grow than clothes _any_ day of the week! Going out this morning to get the rest of the equipment needed for the room changes.


Like the way you gals shop


----------



## ReelFiles (Feb 6, 2010)

You girls should take my wife shopping sometime, LOL


----------



## Solcyn26 (Feb 6, 2010)

Solcyn26 said:


> gurl u know we love shopping and when the stuff u buy gets u high instead of gowing out of style thats just iceing on the cake...i started off with cfls from walmart{dont judge me..lol}i quikly bought a 150w hps had it for a week b4 i sent out for a digi 600 aircooled with fans..lol..women


wow my high ass spelt going (gowing) damn idicas....aaarrrrg!!!!


----------



## DoeEyed (Feb 7, 2010)

Well I don't really know if there _is_ anything to update guys. I made a comparison pic, from day one to now. It's been nine days today. Looking at them, it seems like they've grown just a bit, but maybe it's an illusion, because they aren't wet or wilted in the second pic. If it matters, I have not misted them in five days, now. I've wetted the pellets down twice in that time, but no misting. So does the fact that they aren't wilted suggest roots forming? I mean they can only get water through the leaves and roots, right? Guess I'm just trying to be hopeful. One of them is looking sad, very wilted, maybe I'll pull that one and see if it was trying to root. 

I'll put up the rest of the updates this evening when the big girls wake up, as usual!


----------



## cruzer101 (Feb 7, 2010)

Hi Doe, Dam your place filled up. I had no idea there were so many women that grew. Its tough to find a seat and it reeks of estrogen in here. LOL Not that I'm complaining of course. Hey, heres a lil tip. Sometimes I get a cutting that doesnt seem to be rooting. To test it what you can do is pull up on it very gently. If you feel any resistance stop. Its rooting. If it isnt rooting it will come right out of the hole.


----------



## highflyby (Feb 7, 2010)

cruzer101 said:


> Hi Doe, Dam your place filled up. I had no idea there were so many women that grew. Its tough to find a seat and it reeks of estrogen in here. LOL Not that I'm complaining of course. Hey, heres a lil tip. Sometimes I get a cutting that doesnt seem to be rooting. To test it what you can do is pull up on it very gently. If you feel any resistance stop. Its rooting. If it isnt rooting it will come right out of the hole.


 This is a great tip. Some people may argue that if its just starting to root you will ruin it by pulling it up....but in all honesty, thats never happened to me, lol

They either rooted, and gave some resistance to my pulling, or the pulled right not, and there were no roots


----------



## laceygirl (Feb 7, 2010)

highflyby said:


> This is a great tip. Some people may argue that if its just starting to root you will ruin it by pulling it up....but in all honesty, thats never happened to me, lol
> 
> They either rooted, and gave some resistance to my pulling, or the pulled right not, and there were no roots


That's how it happens for me too... I also do a gentle pull of sick seedlings in rockwool to find out the same thing... Nature is never still and seedlings that fall naturally to the earth and try to propagate have a pretty tough time in getting started, yet they manage... Good for you Doe, they are looking unreal... And yes I like the fact a lot of women come to this thread... We are out there guys... Oh yes, we are out there...


----------



## Fditty00 (Feb 7, 2010)

Nature is never still and seedlings that fall naturally to the earth and try to propagate have a pretty tough time in getting started, yet they manage..

^^^ well said! That should b a quote! I might make that my sig.. Brightest thing I have hears today! + rep


----------



## DoeEyed (Feb 8, 2010)

Thanks for the tips guys! Should I tug on just the one that looks poorly, or all of them? I'll post pics of the LS later - they need watering today, and are a tad droopy. The rest of 'em - got chopped last night. The Sour Cream hermied on me for some reason, pollinated herself - there were tiny, grainlike immature seeds all over her. I don't know if she pollinated any of the others - but it pissed me off, the trichs are all 95% cloudy with a few clear and a few amber - so I said fuck it. Pollinated ladies are just gonna waste remaining energy on seeds instead of what I wanted. 

I found a couple tiny, hidden banannas on two of the White Widows - the two I burnt early on, so no real suprise there. But the SC never got stressed, so who knows? Maybe it was a born hermie.

I am disappointed in the Rhino - the buds are the same size as the Widows, but without the weight - they're pretty light. I think one of you may have told me that was the case while in veg still, was that you cruzer? Anyway - those probably won't go in my garden again. Pretty buds though, lots of crystals.

Now my new flowering room, that was roughly halfway finished, looks like a disaster area again. Lots of work for me this week, to get ready - I want the LS to go under the 600's!

Took seven hours last night, to harvest 11 ladies - Kinda tired today. How long does it take you guys to do it? Usually I get about one plant per hour, trimmed and hung.


----------



## cruzer101 (Feb 8, 2010)

Hey Doe, 
Naw it wasn't me who told you about rhino. I am growing it for the first time.
I got a question for ya though. Were the buds on the top cola similar to the rest of the plant or did they have more weight. The reason I am asking is I have seen huge yields off that strain when screened and maybe the lower buds just didnt get enough light.

Another thing, You mentioned you are getting new lights. 4 600w and 4 400w.
I agree thats the best way to go but did you consider the amps and your breakers?
Each 600 draws 5.5 amps and each 400 draws 3.5 amps. Thats like 32 amps.

I'm pretty sure you could cut that in half if you wired it up 220V instead of 110V and run it all off a single 20amp breaker. 
I think you use about 20% less wattage too.


----------



## DoeEyed (Feb 8, 2010)

cruzer101 said:


> Hey Doe,
> Naw it wasn't me who told you about rhino. I am growing it for the first time.
> I got a question for ya though. Were the buds on the top cola similar to the rest of the plant or did they have more weight. The reason I am asking is I have seen huge yields off that strain when screened and maybe the lower buds just didnt get enough light.
> 
> ...


 Nope, buds on the WR were all the same, top or bottom - lighter than they look, top colas included - definately lighter than WW buds of the same size.

Partly right on the lights there, I'm getting the 4 600's, but not any more 400's - just using the two I already have. They will all be on two, 20amp dedicated lines. I don't know how to switch over to 240 - this is an old house, too.


----------



## DoeEyed (Feb 8, 2010)

Hey I gave the clones the tug test. Two of them lifted a little, then felt resistance, like the small thread roots maybe. The rest didn't budge at all! Yay! So at what point is it safe to plant them? Any time now, or do I wait to see roots coming out the pellets?


----------



## DenseBuds (Feb 8, 2010)

DoeEyed said:


> Hey I gave the clones the tug test. Two of them lifted a little, then felt resistance, like the small thread roots maybe. The rest didn't budge at all! Yay! So at what point is it safe to plant them? Any time now, or do I wait to see roots coming out the pellets?


I've never used pellets, just rapid rooter plugs. But when I used those, I always waited until I saw roots poking out of the plugs to be sure.


----------



## cruzer101 (Feb 9, 2010)

Heres one I just took out of my new tub to show you.







Thats about where I would say its ready.


Dam it takes forever to upload to this site.​


----------



## ReelFiles (Feb 9, 2010)

Doe, if you're not comfortable messing with 220v I would contact an electrician and tell him you need another breaker for a 220v ac or clothes dryer. If you are feeling adventurous check out this link to learn how to DIY, it's really straight forward.

Cruzer; + Rep for the perfect example.


----------



## #1Raiderfan420 (Feb 9, 2010)

DoeEyed said:


> Thanks for the tips guys! Should I tug on just the one that looks poorly, or all of them? I'll post pics of the LS later - they need watering today, and are a tad droopy. The rest of 'em - got chopped last night. The Sour Cream hermied on me for some reason, pollinated herself - there were tiny, grainlike immature seeds all over her. I don't know if she pollinated any of the others - but it pissed me off, the trichs are all 95% cloudy with a few clear and a few amber - so I said fuck it. Pollinated ladies are just gonna waste remaining energy on seeds instead of what I wanted.
> 
> I found a couple tiny, hidden banannas on two of the White Widows - the two I burnt early on, so no real suprise there. But the SC never got stressed, so who knows? Maybe it was a born hermie.
> 
> ...


 
Sorry to hear about the hermies. Where did you find the bananas, I am just wondering where to look for them on a hermie?

As for the trimming, It took me and my wife about 18 hours to trim 12 plants last time. It was a little over 2 lbs. It was our first time trimming so we got much faster after the first 8 hours. We are slow and meticulous though.


----------



## DoeEyed (Feb 9, 2010)

cruzer101 said:


> Thats about where I would say its ready.
> 
> 
> Dam it takes forever to upload to this site.​


Yeah it does. lol Beautiful clone...Maybe I should invest in an aeroponic cloner eh? But I heard people complaining about the clone failing after it was put in dirt, doing it that way. Fuck it feels like it's taking forever... Maybe I did something wrong, because although they aren't moving when I tug on 'em, I don't visually see any roots at all. Hell, maybe I should stick to seeds - I know seeds.


ReelFiles said:


> Doe, if you're not comfortable messing with 220v I would contact an electrician and tell him you need another breaker for a 220v ac or clothes dryer. If you are feeling adventurous check out this link to learn how to DIY, it's really straight forward.
> 
> Cruzer; + Rep for the perfect example.


 Thanks for the link, maybe I'll try that in the future - probably save me a ton in electricity.


#1Raiderfan420 said:


> Sorry to hear about the hermies. Where did you find the bananas, I am just wondering where to look for them on a hermie?
> 
> As for the trimming, It took me and my wife about 18 hours to trim 12 plants last time. It was a little over 2 lbs. It was our first time trimming so we got much faster after the first 8 hours. We are slow and meticulous though.


Hidden well on the buds, my friend. Only found while trimming. I should have taken a pic or two - but they are so small sometimes, and so well tucked into the bud, it's not even funny.


----------



## DenseBuds (Feb 9, 2010)

I go aerocloner to dirt. No issue as long as you let the roots grow about as long as the ones cruzer shows a pic of. Even a little less is fine. Aero is far superior to dirt for cloning IMO.


----------



## DoeEyed (Feb 12, 2010)

Been a busy week for me! Made my first batch of both Gumby hash, and cannabutter. Hash is still drying, but the butter - my goodness, made some brownies with it yesterday - wow! All I can say.

Finished weighing up my recent grow, come out to 265g - not as good as last grow. But I'm sure chopping early didn't help that.

Got all my goodies from HTG - so I've been working on my rooms too. Got my veg room all switched over. Even if the Lemon Skunk only get a few days under the MH light, what the hell - they could get a little bigger. The humidity is lower in this room - around 25%. Probably have to get a humidifier for this room.

Clones are still alive, mostly. One got tossed - wilted completely, no roots. Thinking I might lose two more - you can see they don't look so good. I'll see how they look tomorrow.

Flower room is almost done - have to finish running the ducting, and get all the tools out of there - sweep the floor one more time. I'll have to return the digital timers I got from Lowes, they're crap - and get three more like the one I got from Menards. I even had space in there for a couple extra things, like my water rack, and a work station! Now I just need the plants to fill it up!


----------



## robert 14617 (Feb 12, 2010)

with your clones just keep an eye out for the new growth , all the rest of the leaves can curl up and die as long as the top comes through for you ....rob


----------



## DoeEyed (Feb 12, 2010)

robert 14617 said:


> with your clones just keep an eye out for the new growth , all the rest of the leaves can curl up and die as long as the top comes through for you ....rob


Thanks for the tip! I just now wound up planting them, wow I can't believe how fast that happened - one day nothing there that I can see, couple days later bam - roots galore! Six of the ten made it this far, yay! Not too horrible for my first attempt. Glad I checked this morning - the roots were spreading into the "cloner", so to speak. So how long would you guys and gals wait to put under the MH, a week?


----------



## robert 14617 (Feb 12, 2010)

your rooted and poted that is a plant ready for light


----------



## DoeEyed (Feb 12, 2010)

Awesome, soon as I replace those other timers then, they go under a 400w!


----------



## SL2 (Feb 12, 2010)

Nice set up Doe. How long did it take for your clones to root?


----------



## #1Raiderfan420 (Feb 12, 2010)

DoeEyed said:


> Been a busy week for me! Made my first batch of both Gumby hash, and cannabutter. Hash is still drying, but the butter - my goodness, made some brownies with it yesterday - wow! All I can say.
> 
> Finished weighing up my recent grow, come out to 265g - not as good as last grow. But I'm sure chopping early didn't help that.
> 
> ...


Damn Doe, you are one handy chic. That is so cool. I love the space you have in the new room. I am jealous. Right now I am crammed in a 7x10 with 2 4x4 trays. i will be moving to a bigger room in the summer. So how big is that new flower room? 20x20 ? It looks huge. Do you know if the power bill is less for 2 600s than one 1000? I have heard they are much more energy efficient. Everthing is looking great and congrats on you first successful cloning!!


----------



## DoeEyed (Feb 12, 2010)

Thanks! It took two weeks for the clones to root - least where I could see it anyway, lol. I'm sure I could do better, once I get some practice in. My new flower room is 15Lx15Wx8H - not quite the size you were thinking, but still decent enough. I don't know about the power bill - haven't had a 1000w at all, or hell even a 600w, before now. But for the pair of 400's, plus 648w (actual) of CFL's and six fans, a couple air purifiers, and two space heaters set on low, the light bill went up about $120 a month.


----------



## #1Raiderfan420 (Feb 12, 2010)

DoeEyed said:


> Thanks! It took two weeks for the clones to root - least where I could see it anyway, lol. I'm sure I could do better, once I get some practice in. My new flower room is 15Lx15Wx8H - not quite the size you were thinking, but still decent enough. I don't know about the power bill - haven't had a 1000w at all, or hell even a 600w, before now. But for the pair of 400's, plus 648w (actual) of CFL's and six fans, a couple air purifiers, and two space heaters set on low, the light bill went up about $120 a month.


Well get ready for a bigger bill. lol I am sure you are aware of that. I wasn't ready for a 500+ increase with my two 1000s. I actually got a medical allowance from my power company. It is worth a shot if you can get a doctor to say you require extra heat and cooling due to your medical condition. I have disc problems in my back and my doctor signed off. I get and extra 500 kwhs added to my base line. My bill went doen over 200 bucks. If you want more info on it, just ask, but basically most people know if someone is on life support they get extra baseline allowance, but few know if you have arthritus or joint condition that is effected by temp swings you can get the same allowance.

I5x15 is plenty of room for sure. looks like you will be able to get around in there just fine. As for your cloning, have you tried root excel by H&G? I ran my first round in my aero-cloner with it and my second with straight RO water. It took 10 days the first round and 15 the second. The roots were much more vigoous with the root excel too.

Anyway, everything looks amazing. My hats off to you for all the detail and love you put into your set-up and the ladies.


----------



## DenseBuds (Feb 12, 2010)

DoeEyed said:


> I even had space in there for a couple extra things, like my water rack, and a work station! Now I just need the plants to fill it up!


I see the water in the pic... you don't buy all your water @ the grocery do you?


----------



## DoeEyed (Feb 13, 2010)

DenseBuds said:


> I see the water in the pic... you don't buy all your water @ the grocery do you?


 Nah not now, I bought a filter that fits on the faucet - but will probably wind up buying a RO system eventually. I was buying it for a minute though, kept the jugs for refills - I like to let the water sit for a day or two before use .


----------



## Solcyn26 (Feb 13, 2010)

DoeEyed said:


> Nah not now, I bought a filter that fits on the faucet - but will probably wind up buying a RO system eventually. I was buying it for a minute though, kept the jugs for refills - I like to let the water sit for a day or two before use .


im buying ro water for 1.25 right now its killin me, but my tap is at like 8.0ph and 150ppm so i dont have many alternatives..does your filter do a good job whats ur ppms out of the tap filter..is it like the brita kind?


----------



## DenseBuds (Feb 13, 2010)

$1.25 for how much? I used to buy from the grocery store at a high price until I found a "Water and Ice" store near us, a gallon of RO for $.20. It's maybe 3 miles down the road and I can fill up 24/7. I end up making a trip about once a week with 3, 5gal containers. I'm debating whether the cost and installation hassle would be worth it for me. Especially since my goal is to decrease the # of plants I have at any one time.


----------



## BigSkyBudTHC (Feb 14, 2010)

congratulations on the successful cloning. you inspired me to take a cutting off my purple widow and try the cup method. 

but down the road i definitely want to clone myself. in the high times 2009 grow guide there is a detailed guide to building an aeroponic cloner unit. me and my m8 said hell ya we can build that. included are a few pictures. $300-$400 dollar cloner for about $50.

yea we built it in about an hour and the purple clone will have a new home tomorrow.


----------



## DenseBuds (Feb 14, 2010)

You won't be dissapointed. I started with an 8 site Daisy Cloner machine but have since moved on to building one very similar to the plans you found. Aero cloning is the best IMO.

I'd like to try to buy the issue you have. Is it in one of the normal monthly magazines? Do you see it listed here?

http://headshop.hightimes.com/cgi-bin/7F3D840E/mac/qryitems.mac/itemDisplay?lenSgDsc=5M-VOLBack Issue Volumes&qryType=GRPSG&group=BACKIS

Did you use the 10 or 18 gal container? The lids are the same size, so I bought both. Hoping I could make the 10 gal work. It'd be so much easier.


----------



## #1Raiderfan420 (Feb 14, 2010)

DenseBuds said:


> You won't be dissapointed. I started with an 8 site Daisy Cloner machine but have since moved on to building one very similar to the plans you found. Aero cloning is the best IMO.
> 
> I'd like to try to buy the issue you have. Is it in one of the normal monthly magazines? Do you see it listed here?
> 
> ...


 
Here are a couple more links for DIY aero cloner. Mine s more lke the second lnk. Works great! https://www.rollitup.org/do-yourself/703-how-do-i-build-my.html

http://www.icmag.com/ic/showthread.php?t=40055


----------



## DoeEyed (Feb 14, 2010)

Thanks for the links, I'll have to choose one to build, for my next project! 

Solcyn26, I don't have a ppm meter, so I couldn't tell ya. I got a DuPont filter, screws right on to the faucet. $16.88 at Walmart. 

Reached the end of eight weeks veg, and finished my room switches. Gonna have to buy a big filter soon as I can. The Lemon Skunk begin flowering tonight, and the LS Clones begin under the 400w MH this afternoon. As of right now, the clones seem to be growing slowly still? Normal? Anything I can do to get 'em growing faster? Safe to resume nutes with them or not yet?
Soon as my order from The 'Tude gets here, I'll be planting the next round!


----------



## Solcyn26 (Feb 14, 2010)

that aerocloner is what im building next the plans come from a grower on this site called stinkbud same dude that wrote the article for high times here the link to his thread on riu:

https://www.rollitup.org/hydroponics-aeroponics/116859-harvest-pound-every-three-weeks.html

its a huge thread but all u need is in the first couple pages


----------



## BigSkyBudTHC (Feb 14, 2010)

good info man.

the dude in the article said to only use the Rubbermaid roughneck and all else will leak. he also said he has used all and trust him. get the 18 gall. thats what i got and its not that big. kind of hard fitting 24 clone sites into it. 

the cover has six or seven mason jars with a tray of weed in foreground. also says GROW 1 POUND EVERY 3 WEEKS how to build a perpetual harvest system.

its not on your link but in every high times in the last few pages you can buy gear and stuff. high times headshop. its _the best of high times grow guide 2009_.


----------



## #1Raiderfan420 (Feb 15, 2010)

DoeEyed said:


> Thanks for the links, I'll have to choose one to build, for my next project!
> 
> Solcyn26, I don't have a ppm meter, so I couldn't tell ya. I got a DuPont filter, screws right on to the faucet. $16.88 at Walmart.
> 
> ...


You may decide to get a big plastic trash can or some type of res to fill so you don't have to keep refilling watering cans when you get the new set-up running. You can just put a pump n the bottom of the res with a hose and wand at the end to water with. you may have already got ths planned out, but just somethng that came to mind while looking at your new set-up. Also with the babies, mine alway go slow the first week or two after rooting, they should start shooting up any day now 
Oh and if oyu want to tgive them a boost the best on the market is Root Excelerator by H&G IMHO


----------



## cruzer101 (Feb 15, 2010)

Hi Doe,
Lookin good girl. You da woman. If you havent built one yet and all that room you have maybe you want to consider using two tubs. By putting a drain on one that holds the clones that drains to a res it makes it much eaiser to change the water. (like I did)


----------



## DoeEyed (Feb 16, 2010)

cruzer101 said:


> Hi Doe,
> Lookin good girl. You da woman. If you havent built one yet and all that room you have maybe you want to consider using two tubs. By putting a drain on one that holds the clones that drains to a res it makes it much eaiser to change the water. (like I did)


Ok, thanks for the tip! Haven't built it yet - did you happen to make a DIY thread on yours?
Four of my clones are taking off, just started growing like mad under that light! The other two are kind of sad looking though - wilted looking, and yellowing badly. Not enough root system to deal with the light I think? Oh well - if they don't make it they don't make it.


----------



## Solcyn26 (Feb 17, 2010)

i hope this helps 

Aerocloner Assembly Instructions vers 1.1
By Stinkbud

Step 1  Cutting the ½ PVC Pipe
1) Cut eight 7 lengths .
2) Cut two 1½ lengths.
3) Cut one 2¼ length.

Step 2  Preassemble Your Sprayer Frame
1) Start with the top H. Its made from the 3  Tees & two 1½ pipes.
2) Add the elbows to the tips of the H.
3) Add the 7 legs and end caps.
4) Attach the 2¼ pump connecting pipe to bottom of the H.

Step 3  Drilling the Sprayer Holes
1) Measure and mark the sprayer holes according to the plans.
2) Use the 11/64 drill bit for the eight holes.

Step 4  Drilling the Lid
1) Measure out 23 holes as shown in the plans.
2) Use the 2 hole saw to cut the holes.
3) Use the Exacto Knife to clean up the holes.
4) Cut a small hole with the Exacto knife just big enough for the cord to fit through.

Step 5  Final Assembly
1) Place the pump and sprayer unit into the container and check to make sure everything fits well.
2) Take apart the sprayer unit and paint primer on the ends of the pipes and inside the fittings.
3) Start the final assembly on the sprayer unit. Be careful because the glue dries fast! Do only one
part at a time until the unit is completely assembled.
4) Screw in the sprayers. You may need to use a pair of pliers to get them in.
5) Cut down a neoprene collar to the size of the cord hole you cut in the lid.
6) Run the cord through the lid and neoprene collar. Dont put the lid on yet.

Step 6  Setup and Conclusion
1) Add enough water to cover the pump but dont fill it over half way. We dont want the roots to
hang in the water.
2) Add 150ml of Clonex solution to the water (optional) and adjust the PH to 5.8
3) Set your cycle timer to one minute on and five minutes off.
4) Put the lid on the container.
5) Fill the cloner with your favorite strains. Dont spray the cuttings.
6) Enjoy your new cloner!!!! You should see roots within a week.
7) Dont forget to pass the love on

I included the instructions and plans in an easy to print PDF format.

https://www.rollitup.org/attachments/hydroponics-aeroponics/220792d1224431793-harvest-pound-every-three-weeks-aerocloner_plans.pdf


----------



## Solcyn26 (Feb 17, 2010)

thats the best diy cloner iv seen..its based on the e-z clone system


----------



## BigSkyBudTHC (Feb 17, 2010)

also saw the blue print on www.hightimes.com/poundeverythreeweeks


----------



## DenseBuds (Feb 18, 2010)

Thanks!! This is perfect. Just recently bought all the pieces.


----------



## DoeEyed (Feb 18, 2010)

Solcyn26 said:


> i hope this helps
> 
> Aerocloner Assembly Instructions vers 1.1
> By Stinkbud
> ...


 Thanks a ton, very helpful!


----------



## DenseBuds (Feb 18, 2010)

Hey DE, you said you order seeds from Attitude right? How long do they usually take once dispatched? Mine were just sent out today. Trying to figure out when I need to go check my mailbox.


----------



## DoeEyed (Feb 18, 2010)

DenseBuds said:


> Hey DE, you said you order seeds from Attitude right? How long do they usually take once dispatched? Mine were just sent out today. Trying to figure out when I need to go check my mailbox.


 It can vary, but usually I get mine about eight days after I order - just recieved my latest order today though, and it was 13 days this time. So I would say start keeping an eye out, after a week - within two weeks you should have 'em.

So! My seeds came today! lol Soaking the latest round as we speak, here's the lineup, all feminized:

6 GHS The Church
6 GHS Cheese
1 GHS White Widow
1 GHS Kings Kush
1 GHS Bubba Kush
1 G13 Labs Royal Kush
2 Dinafem Power Kush

This is going to be a challenging grow for me, with seven different strains - but I'm looking forward to it! Bring on the bud!


----------



## Solcyn26 (Feb 18, 2010)

DoeEyed said:


> It can vary, but usually I get mine about eight days after I order - just recieved my latest order today though, and it was 13 days this time. So I would say start keeping an eye out, after a week - within two weeks you should have 'em.
> 
> So! My seeds came today! lol Soaking the latest round as we speak, here's the lineup, all feminized:
> 
> ...


good luck gurl i,ve heard horror stories about multi-strain grows but as long as u feed them by the less is more motto it should b amazing

looking forward to watchin the kushs'..ive never delt with them but plan to soon ..now i have u to tell me which is better...wooohoo


----------



## greenfirekilla420 (Feb 19, 2010)

Wow alots changed since the last time I peeked in here lol. Looks good, you shoulda let that TW go a bit longer something like 12-13 weeks for the less airy feel. Its cool you grow and learn its all a part of the game. Your current grow is looking bomb. You gonna do like a sog style grow with those four lights? Or just have one big harvest every couple months?


----------



## DoeEyed (Feb 19, 2010)

greenfirekilla420 said:


> Wow alots changed since the last time I peeked in here lol. Looks good, you shoulda let that TW go a bit longer something like 12-13 weeks for the less airy feel. Its cool you grow and learn its all a part of the game. Your current grow is looking bomb. You gonna do like a sog style grow with those four lights? Or just have one big harvest every couple months?


 Thanks! Yeah I figured the TW needed more time, probably more light, as well.
I have another TW seed, just got it as a
freebie - I'm saving it along with a Super Lemon Haze, for when I have a bit more patience. lol
I think it'll be more like a sog style - I'll be planting 18 ladies every five weeks (well I'm working on the clone thing, lol), nine under each light.


----------



## DenseBuds (Feb 20, 2010)

BigSkyBudTHC said:


> congratulations on the successful cloning. you inspired me to take a cutting off my purple widow and try the cup method.
> 
> but down the road i definitely want to clone myself. in the high times 2009 grow guide there is a detailed guide to building an aeroponic cloner unit. me and my m8 said hell ya we can build that. included are a few pictures. $300-$400 dollar cloner for about $50.
> 
> yea we built it in about an hour and the purple clone will have a new home tomorrow.



Is it me, or are Stinkbud's measurements off a bit? For example, the parts list calls for 8 7" pieces. But then when you look at the measurements of everything put together, it's like he didn't account for the bit of pipe that slides into the elbows/caps/tees. So my sprayer came out looking like a dwarf. My plan is to figure out about how much pipe disappears into the fittings and add that on to each of the lengths of pipe in the parts list.

Currently, the sprayer structure is about 9" tall x 6" deep x 17" wide. Cutting new pipe with the extra length would make it 1 1/4" taller. With this new height, the sprayers would be right about 6" from the lid, which is optimal from what I've read.

My cloner:












This is a pic of Stinbud's cloner from his thread. Certainly looks to me like it's taller compared to the 18 gal tub. I bet he was stoned and measured after it was all put together or something:







[Edit] Check it out, found a video of Stinkbud's on youtube. Looks like my height may be OK...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ydaSi6raugQ


----------



## BigSkyBudTHC (Feb 20, 2010)

mine looks like yours and sprays the bottom of the cuttings just fine. i added an air-stone and air pump to help things some. to me stinkbuds looks like its not siting on the bottom of the tote. maybe he had to lift the water pump up to get that shot. the measurements seemed fine to me.


----------



## Solcyn26 (Feb 20, 2010)

the hieght can b altered to your prefrance or container size...consider maybe a smaller container and use weatherproofing strips to deal with the leaks...also no need for airstones the water is more than airated when pushed thru pumps-pipe-and sprayers

now if u wanted to leave them in there and veg a couple weeks i would add an airstone as soon as the tap root hits the water


----------



## Solcyn26 (Feb 20, 2010)

soory about the typo's this widow got me silly


----------



## DenseBuds (Feb 20, 2010)

Cool, thanks


----------



## DoeEyed (Feb 21, 2010)

I got the totes for two of them, all the pvc pieces cut and deburred, holes drilled. Mine is also about 17" in length. If it helps anyone, I found the best spots to drill the sprayer holes are at 2.5", 6.5", 10.5", and 14.5" (already assembled). Now for the big question - where's the best place to get the pumps? Also - I haven't messed with any kind of aero or hydro before, so a link and/or idea of what kind of timer I need would be _great_ - tried looking but my god, there are so many!

So on with the updates! All 18 seeds germinated, and have been planted. Already have four sprouts! (Two Church and both Power Kush). But seeds I understand, lol.

Clones, on the other hand... I lost two more, for whatever reason the roots died off - maybe I damaged them in the first transplant? Anyway - the remaining four are doing great, they are in their three gallon homes now. Four out of ten - that really sucks, guys! Not even 50%. I hope the cloners I'm building help me achieve a better survival rate! Question - do you count the age of the clone from the day it has enough roots to transplant, or from the day you cut it off the mother?

The Lemon Skunk are doing well, one week in flower now - they seem to really like the new light, thus far they've crept up to a foot under it, with no sign of damage. I'll be happy if I can maintain that distance! They really are a bushy strain, I hope they bud as nice as they've vegged! Got a pic of one of my little buddies, too - helping keep my plants bug free! (Now there's some irony, eh?)lol


----------



## BigSkyBudTHC (Feb 21, 2010)

no timer needed. run it 24/7. as for the pump petsmart, walmart, or home depot. my m8 bought the pump and i'm not sure where. we got a little smaller one then the plans called for.


----------



## ReelFiles (Feb 21, 2010)

Looking great as always, lots of Lemon Skunk pics in my grow log if you wanna compare.


----------



## #1Raiderfan420 (Feb 21, 2010)

Yes run it 24/7. This is the way my pvc layout is and it fits snug.


----------



## DenseBuds (Feb 22, 2010)

I've run 24x7. Really as long as you can keep the res at a reasonable temp, it will work fine. It gets hot as hell here though so I just ordered a CAP NFT-1e timer. Runs for a min and then off for 4. Keeps things cooler since running the pump heats up the water. 

CAP NFT-1e timer http://www.plantlightinghydroponics.com/cap-nft1e-1minute-on-4minutes-off-preset-recycle-timer-p-1725.html
Pump http://www.plantlightinghydroponics.com/ecoplus-396-gph-submersible-water-pump-p-237.html


----------



## DoeEyed (Feb 22, 2010)

BigSkyBudTHC said:


> no timer needed. run it 24/7. as for the pump petsmart, walmart, or home depot. my m8 bought the pump and i'm not sure where. we got a little smaller one then the plans called for.


 The smaller pump still works well? How much smaller?


ReelFiles said:


> Looking great as always, lots of Lemon Skunk pics in my grow log if you wanna compare.


 Thanks! Just read your LS journal, yours are looking good too! I couldn't bring myself to call 'em Arnie and Danny, though - just seems like bad luck to give 'em male names! lol


#1Raiderfan420 said:


> Yes run it 24/7. This is the way my pvc layout is and it fits snug.


 Very nice, no leaks with all those sprayers?


DenseBuds said:


> I've run 24x7. Really as long as you can keep the res at a reasonable temp, it will work fine. It gets hot as hell here though so I just ordered a CAP NFT-1e timer. Runs for a min and then off for 4. Keeps things cooler since running the pump heats up the water.
> 
> CAP NFT-1e timer http://www.plantlightinghydroponics.com/cap-nft1e-1minute-on-4minutes-off-preset-recycle-timer-p-1725.html
> Pump http://www.plantlightinghydroponics.com/ecoplus-396-gph-submersible-water-pump-p-237.html


 Thanks for the links! Anyone else have heat issues running it all the time? My room is already 75F with one 400w MH and one 324w CFL rack, before I even fire up the second 400w MH - so heat may be a concern, I don't know yet. Do you guys all get 100% (or close to) with these cloners? One last question - how do you remove (and plant) the clone, once it's rooted, without damaging the roots?


----------



## ReelFiles (Feb 22, 2010)

DoeEyed said:


> ...
> 
> Thanks! Just read your LS journal, yours are looking good too! I couldn't bring myself to call 'em Arnie and Danny, though - just seems like bad luck to give 'em male names! lol
> 
> ...


Haha, don't worry they are from feminized seed.


----------



## DoeEyed (Feb 22, 2010)

ReelFiles said:


> Haha, don't worry they are from feminized seed.


 Only way to go!


----------



## greenfirekilla420 (Feb 22, 2010)

Cloning will benefit your setup and style so much more. It would take a whole lot less time as well. Go into the cloning situation with a can do attitude and by golly youll be able too. Make sure you take your time and follow everystep of which ever step by step guide your following and you should get great results. Youll learn your strain inside and out which will enable you to know exactly when to harvest and everything. I can't wait to see what your gonna do with the 4 600s. You gonna add one of those 400s in there in the middle or something just to get light everywhere?


----------



## cruzer101 (Feb 22, 2010)

Great update Doe. I am getting in the habit of checking you out on mondays now. Your plants always look real good and your upgrade seems to be doing well. Ya know this is winter and you already told me its cold out there so if you are gonna run those 600's this summer I got one word for you, AC

For water pumps you need to consider how high water needs to go, like you pump up 2 feet then into sprayer and you want a pump that 200gph more then you would if it was level. I use a 400gph and pump up about 2 feet and it works fine. A 250 on the other hand will get water there but not enough spray. Here is a good site to check out. Cheap, good products and dont cost an arm and a leg to ship. http://www.hydroponics.net/c/317

As far as determining the age of the clone, I always start the day I took the cutting. Usually they root in a week or two but not ready to transplant to dirt for another week or so. The roots are not really that fragile, its the fine hairs on the roots. Pull the net pot off. Sure be carefull but what breaks off will grow back anyway.

40% rooted? My first try I got 2 out of 12 to root so dont feel bad. 
But ya know with a little practice almost all root.

Hope I was of some help.


----------



## dool (Feb 22, 2010)

hey doeeyed awesome grow! got a couple question for ya if u dont mind...what is your schedule for feeding during flowering with the jacks nutes..and how often do you give plain water? And i know it is hard to say exactly ..but about how much water do you water a 3 gallon pot with?


----------



## DoeEyed (Feb 22, 2010)

dool said:


> hey doeeyed awesome grow! got a couple question for ya if u dont mind...what is your schedule for feeding during flowering with the jacks nutes..and how often do you give plain water? And i know it is hard to say exactly ..but about how much water do you water a 3 gallon pot with?


 Thanks guys, yeah Cruzer, that was helpful - I appreciate the tips!
For the most part, I feed (both during veg and flower) every two out of three waterings. If I have a strain (or an individual plant, which happens) that seems to require more, I'll skip the plain watering. Conversely, if one shows signs of overfeeding, I'll give an extra plain watering. You'll learn to read what they want - best to start with a two on one off, IMO. As for how much water, I usually use about one gallon of water per three plants, can be more or less depending on size and age. Just water slowly, until the water just starts draining out the bottom, stop there - and let it go until the top two or three inches is dry again.


----------



## DoeEyed (Feb 22, 2010)

greenfirekilla420 said:


> Cloning will benefit your setup and style so much more. It would take a whole lot less time as well. Go into the cloning situation with a can do attitude and by golly youll be able too. Make sure you take your time and follow everystep of which ever step by step guide your following and you should get great results. Youll learn your strain inside and out which will enable you to know exactly when to harvest and everything. I can't wait to see what your gonna do with the 4 600s. You gonna add one of those 400s in there in the middle or something just to get light everywhere?


 Thanks, GFK! No my 400's are going to be used with MH bulbs for vegging, now.


----------



## dool (Feb 22, 2010)

DoeEyed said:


> Thanks guys, yeah Cruzer, that was helpful - I appreciate the tips!
> For the most part, I feed (both during veg and flower) every two out of three waterings. If I have a strain (or an individual plant, which happens) that seems to require more, I'll skip the plain watering. Conversely, if one shows signs of overfeeding, I'll give an extra plain watering. You'll learn to read what they want - best to start with a two on one off, IMO. As for how much water, I usually use about one gallon of water per three plants, can be more or less depending on size and age. Just water slowly, until the water just starts draining out the bottom, stop there - and let it go until the top two or three inches is dry again.


awesome..thank you!


----------



## BigSkyBudTHC (Feb 22, 2010)

i,m using a 320 i think. something like that. also had to buy a water heater for like ten bucks at walmart to keep the water at 75. its cold in ak.


----------



## DenseBuds (Feb 23, 2010)

cruzer101 said:


> Great update Doe.
> 40% rooted? My first try I got 2 out of 12 to root so dont feel bad.
> But ya know with a little practice almost all root.


Same here. Give it a couple more attempts with the aero cloner and you'll be in the 80-90% range in 5-12 days.


----------



## DoeEyed (Feb 23, 2010)

I hope so! So if I build the 23 site Stinkbud cloner, will that be enough to get me 18 successful clones? Or will I need more at once? I was gonna build two, didn't think one would be enough.


----------



## DenseBuds (Feb 23, 2010)

DoeEyed said:


> I hope so! So if I build the 23 site Stinkbud cloner, will that be enough to get me 18 successful clones? Or will I need more at once? I was gonna build two, didn't think one would be enough.


I would say you could expect to hit that # most of the time once you've got a round or two of experience under your belt.


----------



## Solcyn26 (Feb 23, 2010)

instead of buildn two take alook around for a bigger tote and then u can adapt the size of the pvc to fit new length..i had a buddy that built a 75 hole cloner..that thing was a beast

ive seen 100 percent rooting with or with out clonex..i believe its all about location of the clone cuts..bottoms are the best


----------



## DoeEyed (Feb 24, 2010)

Well my morning is just not going right. Took a nice swig of my coffee, and wouldn't ya know, there's an asian beetle in it.Get your ass out of my coffee and in the fucking grow room where you belong!
Anyway... _Three_ out of _six_ Church seeds didn't germ, as well as the Kings Kush. Everything else has sprouted. With half the Church not making it, I'm thinking possible bad batch of seeds? The Kings Kush...That's the second time they've sent me a free one, and second time it hasn't germed. Not to say I couldn't have done something to fuck it up, just saying, the odds are bad. I hate it when one of my babies dies...I know it's just a seed, but hell - I'm personally invested in every one of them, what can I say.


----------



## robert 14617 (Feb 24, 2010)

what are the temps the seeds are germed at DE?


----------



## DenseBuds (Feb 24, 2010)

DoeEyed said:


> Well my morning is just not going right. Took a nice swig of my coffee, and wouldn't ya know, there's an asian beetle in it.Get your ass out of my coffee and in the fucking grow room where you belong!
> Anyway... _Three_ out of _six_ Church seeds didn't germ, as well as the Kings Kush. Everything else has sprouted. With half the Church not making it, I'm thinking possible bad batch of seeds? The Kings Kush...That's the second time they've sent me a free one, and second time it hasn't germed. Not to say I couldn't have done something to fuck it up, just saying, the odds are bad. I hate it when one of my babies dies...I know it's just a seed, but hell - I'm personally invested in every one of them, what can I say.


Uh oh. I hope this isn't a common GHS problem. I've had pretty much 100% success with my Highgrade Seeds germs. Would like to keep it that way, especially now with them being feminized.


----------



## DoeEyed (Feb 24, 2010)

robert 14617 said:


> what are the temps the seeds are germed at DE?


78F - I don't think that's the problem, though, since the other 14 seeds sprouted. One of the Church sprouts looks weird, too - instead of green it's almost white, on top, and though it sprouted, doesn't seem to be growing.


DenseBuds said:


> Uh oh. I hope this isn't a common GHS problem. I've had pretty much 100% success with my Highgrade Seeds germs. Would like to keep it that way, especially now with them being feminized.


Well the Kings Kush isn't GHS, pretty much everything else I've grown has been GHS, and I had great luck with the rest of the seeds. The Church is the first one of theirs I've had a problem with.

EDIT: I'm gonna go grab a pic of that weird sprout so you guys can see what I mean.


----------



## robert 14617 (Feb 24, 2010)

it sounds like you may have gotten immature seeds


----------



## ReelFiles (Feb 24, 2010)

robert 14617 said:


> it sounds like you may have gotten immature seeds


I was just gonna say the same thing. Usually there is a reason why shit is free. Not saying all their free shit is bad.. just sayin'


----------



## DoeEyed (Feb 24, 2010)

ReelFiles said:


> I was just gonna say the same thing. Usually there is a reason why shit is free. Not saying all their free shit is bad.. just sayin'


Well The Church wasn't free, I mean one of them was but the rest I paid for. Here's a couple pics of that sprout - still not growing. Sorry for the out of focus - I didn't realize the camera focused on the dirt instead, lol.


----------



## ReelFiles (Feb 24, 2010)

Oh ok, my bad. I must have misread that. That might still make it as long as the secondary leaves are ok. I just popped 2 Lemon Skunk seeds and one of them had trouble shedding the seed. It actually killed off one of the first leaves, but the second set (first 'true' leaves) grew in right away. So now it's got 3 instead of 4 leaves but it seems fine.


----------



## slabhead (Feb 24, 2010)

awww!!!! Babies!!!!


----------



## DenseBuds (Feb 24, 2010)

DoeEyed said:


> Well The Church wasn't free, I mean one of them was but the rest I paid for. Here's a couple pics of that sprout - still not growing. Sorry for the out of focus - I didn't realize the camera focused on the dirt instead, lol.


That one looks like maybe the seed casing got stuck or something. I've had that happen. Sometimes they end up making it but I've had them die too.


----------



## DoeEyed (Feb 25, 2010)

Hey guys, I was checking out the threads on Hempy Buckets - any of you tried this? How about a good place to buy Perlite that doesn't cost $35 in shipping, for a $15 bag? If this is a legit method, I may have to switch over from soil - save our backs a few aches and pains. lol Hauling four to five cubic feet of soil is no fun - especially if it's gonna be every five weeks.


----------



## ReelFiles (Feb 25, 2010)

I get my "soil" and perlite at Home Depot, thought it was fairly cheap there.


----------



## goofygolfer (Feb 25, 2010)

doe i m diggin ' your light fixture . that smooth as silk


----------



## DenseBuds (Feb 25, 2010)

DoeEyed said:


> Hey guys, I was checking out the threads on Hempy Buckets - any of you tried this? How about a good place to buy Perlite that doesn't cost $35 in shipping, for a $15 bag? If this is a legit method, I may have to switch over from soil - save our backs a few aches and pains. lol Hauling four to five cubic feet of soil is no fun - especially if it's gonna be every five weeks.


It is indeed a legit method, though I've never tried it personally.


----------



## DoeEyed (Feb 25, 2010)

DenseBuds said:


> It is indeed a legit method, though I've never tried it personally.


Awesome! Well I planted my Train Wreck and Super Lemon Haze seeds, hopefully they will both sprout for me. I feel reasonably sure that tiny, malformed Church sprout is not going to do anything - it still hasn't put out a single leaf. So that makes 13 out of 18 that sprouted for me. Worst I've had in awhile. The TW I already put in the dirt - but the SLH, if it germs, I think is going to be my test subject for the Hempy Bucket. I'm pretty excited about it - gotta love trying something new!


----------



## ReelFiles (Feb 25, 2010)

Yep, that's the way you learn.. just keep trying.. or as Dora from Nemo would say; Just keep swimming, just keep swimming.. Now I gotta get that crap out of my head, maybe I should start watching some grown up movies LOL


----------



## DoeEyed (Feb 25, 2010)

lmao...I've had that stuck in my head a time or three... Not as bad as Barney though! Gonna post some new pics in a bit here - got some nice growth here, too.


----------



## DoeEyed (Feb 25, 2010)

Alright, I had to give the girls a photoshoot. lol The babies first: Church, Cheese, Power Kush, Bubba Kush, Royal Kush, and White Widow. The Widow looks a bit odd - kind of crumpled - but healthy. Hoping I'll have a TW and SLH by the end of the week as well!

Clones are next - really nothing exciting going on with them, they are healthy and growing. One seems to like leaning, but it seems fine otherwise, so I'm not worrying about it. It does seem odd to me though, having young plants with pistils!

My big girls - I am super impressed! Wow I can't believe the difference the 600w makes, compared to the 400w! Already, a week and a half into flower, the buds are forming! I don't know if you guys can see it as well in the closeups - but they are forming now, rather than almost three weeks with the 400w! Yay! Of course - I also have that _one_ plant, that just _has_ to be a half a foot taller than everyone else.  Pain in the butt plant. lol Why is there always one! Makes it hard to keep the light close as I'd like to the rest! Can't complain too much though, she might hear me!


----------



## ReelFiles (Feb 25, 2010)

Why that's some mighty fine looking vegetables you're growing there Mrs. I trust that Widow will do just fine under your care.


----------



## DoeEyed (Feb 25, 2010)

ReelFiles said:


> Why that's some mighty fine looking vegetables you're growing there Mrs. I trust that Widow will do just fine under your care.


Well thank you, kind Sir!


----------



## ReelFiles (Feb 25, 2010)

You're welcome.

Ooh, ooh look at me, look at me! https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/286232-reels-sour-diesel-closet-grow-14.html#post3836964


----------



## DoeEyed (Feb 26, 2010)

ReelFiles said:


> You're welcome.
> 
> Ooh, ooh look at me, look at me! https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/286232-reels-sour-diesel-closet-grow-14.html#post3836964


 lol Thanks for reminding me, meant to look at that one yesterday - forgot all about it. I love your journals, always new stuff to look at - and it doesn't take ten minutes to load!


----------



## doogleef (Feb 26, 2010)

Looking good, Doe! 

Hopefully they are about done stretching on you. 

Hempy buckets work great. You have to feed it like hydro cause thats what it technically is but they grow great plants and perlite is cheap and light in big bags. I always buy medium locally so I can help with a supply source but I'm here if you have any q's.


----------



## DoeEyed (Feb 26, 2010)

doogleef said:


> Looking good, Doe!
> 
> Hopefully they are about done stretching on you.
> 
> Hempy buckets work great. You have to feed it like hydro cause thats what it technically is but they grow great plants and perlite is cheap and light in big bags. I always buy medium locally so I can help with a supply source but I'm here if you have any q's.


 Thanks a bunch! I'm sure I'll have questions when I get going with it, glad to know someone will be able to assist! 
Yeah I hope they're done stretching too - haven't got rods that tall to support 'em, lol.


----------



## wonderblunder (Feb 26, 2010)

Looking good in here Doe. I got the Churc, WHite Widow, and SLH going right now as well. along with 12 others....... Just bumped up to (2) 1000ws HPS


----------



## DoeEyed (Feb 26, 2010)

wonderblunder said:


> Looking good in here Doe. I got the Churc, WHite Widow, and SLH going right now as well. along with 12 others....... Just bumped up to (2) 1000ws HPS


 Thanks! It's been a minute, glad to see ya! How did your Church sprout for ya, no problems? Got a new journal with your upgrades going?


----------



## Solcyn26 (Feb 26, 2010)

DoeEyed said:


> Alright, I had to give the girls a photoshoot. lol The babies first: Church, Cheese, Power Kush, Bubba Kush, Royal Kush, and White Widow. The Widow looks a bit odd - kind of crumpled - but healthy. Hoping I'll have a TW and SLH by the end of the week as well!
> 
> Clones are next - really nothing exciting going on with them, they are healthy and growing. One seems to like leaning, but it seems fine otherwise, so I'm not worrying about it. It does seem odd to me though, having young plants with pistils!
> 
> My big girls - I am super impressed! Wow I can't believe the difference the 600w makes, compared to the 400w! Already, a week and a half into flower, the buds are forming! I don't know if you guys can see it as well in the closeups - but they are forming now, rather than almost three weeks with the 400w! Yay! Of course - I also have that _one_ plant, that just _has_ to be a half a foot taller than everyone else.  Pain in the butt plant. lol Why is there always one! Makes it hard to keep the light close as I'd like to the rest! Can't complain too much though, she might hear me!


the big gurls are beautiful...take that unruley one by the neck and tie her down slighty so she'll share with the other gurls...sometimes gurl its all about discipline..lol


----------



## Solcyn26 (Feb 26, 2010)

p.s. i love my 600w...i went from a 150w to a 600w so i understand how u feel..i almost passed out when i saw the differance


----------



## DoeEyed (Feb 26, 2010)

Solcyn26 said:


> p.s. i love my 600w...i went from a 150w to a 600w so i understand how u feel..i almost passed out when i saw the differance


Amazing, isn't it?! I can imagine, yours was probably even more noticable from a 150w! Great tip btw, I didn't even think about tying her down - might have to do that. 

My TW sprouted! Wow and fast - I checked it at noon today, nothing to see - she shot out of the soil to around two inches tall by 6pm this evening!


----------



## Solcyn26 (Feb 27, 2010)

DoeEyed said:


> Amazing, isn't it?! I can imagine, yours was probably even more noticable from a 150w! Great tip btw, I didn't even think about tying her down - might have to do that.
> 
> My TW sprouted! Wow and fast - I checked it at noon today, nothing to see - she shot out of the soil to around two inches tall by 6pm this evening!


yea gurl just tie a string or ribbon around the stem of the tallest girls and pull them down even to the canopy and fasten it to the pot..some ppl drill lil holes in there pots to tie the strings too but i like to wrap a bungie cord aroun the pot and just run the strings thru it

p.s. the gurls love it and they look all pretty if u use pink ribbon or string my man hates it..lol


----------



## DoeEyed (Feb 27, 2010)

Solcyn26 said:


> yea gurl just tie a string or ribbon around the stem of the tallest girls and pull them down even to the canopy and fasten it to the pot..some ppl drill lil holes in there pots to tie the strings too but i like to wrap a bungie cord aroun the pot and just run the strings thru it
> 
> p.s. the gurls love it and they look all pretty if u use pink ribbon or string my man hates it..lol


lol... I've got plenty of bungie cords around here, that sounds like a plan to me. I like using yarn on the plants - it's strong, but soft enough that it grips them, without cutting into them. I've got some hot pink yarn - maybe I'll use it, god knows I'll never use it for anything else! lol 

My Super Lemon Haze germed for me - went into the peat pellet today. I don't usually use them - they seem to stay too cold, without an external heat source. But I want to try the hempy, so here we go! If she sprouts, she'll go into an 18oz plastic cup, first.


----------



## wonderblunder (Feb 27, 2010)

DoeEyed said:


> Thanks! It's been a minute, glad to see ya! How did your Church sprout for ya, no problems? Got a new journal with your upgrades going?



I was actually wrong earlier. THe church is short, still around 6 inches but she is probably 8 inches wide. The White Widow is the runt..... New journal should be up tonight. I am finishing out veg and then clone, and then flipping. Flip within next week or two.


----------



## DoeEyed (Feb 28, 2010)

Needed to increase humidity in my veg room, and check this out - found it in the attic of my house, from 1963 - the thing is older than me! Still works, though!


----------



## ReelFiles (Feb 28, 2010)

Crazy LOL. Should work, as long as it don't burn your house down. Good shit, I like finding old stuff I can use, makes me feel better about being a pack rat.

*See honey I knew we should hold on to that old clothes press. Let's make some hash.. Yeee-haw!!*


----------



## DoeEyed (Feb 28, 2010)

lol... It really works well, although I have to fill it twice a day. These days they don't make much that'll still be working good 50 years from now.


----------



## goofygolfer (Feb 28, 2010)

DoeEyed said:


> Needed to increase humidity in my veg room, and check this out - found it in the attic of my house, from 1963 - the thing is older than me! Still works, though!



lol nice find and you are right.


----------



## doogleef (Feb 28, 2010)

Cool find, Doe. I love working antiques (like me  ). 

It's probably not going to help all that much in all reality tho. I used to run a humidifier in veg and when it died I did not replace it and I have not seen any ill effects from not having it. I veg and bloom at ambient humidity ~ 30%. Filling the damn thing twice a day gets to be a pain as well. Just my 2 cents.


----------



## BigSkyBudTHC (Mar 1, 2010)

whats humidity???


----------



## DoeEyed (Mar 1, 2010)

lol...Seriously, I probably wouldn't bother with it, but without it, my humidity in that room is down to below 20% (lowest my hygrometer reads, all it said was LO). With it, it's back up to around 35%. That's gotta be better for them!

The SLH sprouted, and is now the first hempy experiment! Question: At what age does one begin to feed the hempy plant? It isn't three weeks like in soil, is it?


----------



## DoeEyed (Mar 1, 2010)

I can see new growth and development even since Thursday. All my sprouts are doing well. Got a pic of my baby TW, the SLH sprout in it's hempy home, and a group shot of all the babies together.

Didn't take a pic of the clones, but they have gotten a little taller, since Thursday.

Did a little S&M with the tall girl - got a much more even canopy. Might tighten her down just a little more, still. The new buds are now big enough, you can see them in the shot of the top of the plants. Yay! Best I've done in two weeks flowering, though I'm sure the lights are to thank for it.


----------



## ReelFiles (Mar 1, 2010)

Everything is looking great, good job!


----------



## speedyseedz (Mar 1, 2010)

ReelFiles said:


> Everything is looking great, good job!


when i saw the thumb of pic 2, i thought why is he showing us his rice n peas. The I clicked on it and it wasn't rice n peas


----------



## DoeEyed (Mar 1, 2010)

speedyseedz said:


> when i saw the thumb of pic 2, i thought why is he showing us his rice n peas. The I clicked on it and it wasn't rice n peas


lol...and I thought I wasn't awake yet! I'm a she, btw.


----------



## speedyseedz (Mar 1, 2010)

DoeEyed said:


> lol...and I thought I wasn't awake yet! I'm a she, btw.


Ah so thats why reel's hanging around so much. j/k


----------



## DoeEyed (Mar 1, 2010)

speedyseedz said:


> Ah so thats why reel's hanging around so much. j/k


lol Shhhh...His wife will hear!
Be ordering my seeds from you, this next time, Speedy.


----------



## speedyseedz (Mar 1, 2010)

DoeEyed said:


> lol Shhhh...His wife will hear!
> Be ordering my seeds from you, this next time, Speedy.


Nice.

It's actually surprising how many women there are growing on these forums. I think most keep it hidden.


----------



## doogleef (Mar 1, 2010)

Feed hempys at about 10-14 days. There is no nutrient at all in that perlite so it's nothing like soil. Hempys are slow till the tap root hits the bottom res and it does not wick really well so when you do water it for the first couple weeks try to water around the stem itself.


----------



## DoeEyed (Mar 1, 2010)

doogleef said:


> Feed hempys at about 10-14 days. There is no nutrient at all in that perlite so it's nothing like soil. Hempys are slow till the tap root hits the bottom res and it does not wick really well so when you do water it for the first couple weeks try to water around the stem itself.


 Alright, thanks!


----------



## goofygolfer (Mar 1, 2010)

oh i'm watchin i ll be takin notes on the hempy


----------



## ReelFiles (Mar 1, 2010)

DoeEyed said:


> lol Shhhh...His wife will hear!...


I know, right? Some people... <tsk, tsk>


----------



## BigSkyBudTHC (Mar 1, 2010)

DoeEyed said:


> I'm a she, btw.


do you have a husband of bf that posts sometime? for the longest time i thought you were a dude and i'm sure i called you dude or man often. never understood your location. then a couple month ago it just clicked. very cool to see so many woman growers. keep up the excellent work.


----------



## DoeEyed (Mar 1, 2010)

BigSkyBudTHC said:


> do you have a husband of bf that posts sometime? for the longest time i thought you were a dude and i'm sure i called you dude or man often. never understood your location. then a couple month ago it just clicked. very cool to see so many woman growers. keep up the excellent work.


 lol...I have a hubby, but he doesn't belong to the forum - he's internet shy. If you've seen a lot of my posts though, I'm not suprised you made that assumption. I'm a bowhunter, I fish, I grow, and I appreciate the occasional pair of breasts or heart-shaped ass. And I am 100% woman.


----------



## BigSkyBudTHC (Mar 2, 2010)

lol. dont all girls " appreciate the occasional pair of breasts or heart-shaped ass."


----------



## DoeEyed (Mar 2, 2010)

lol...Not that I've noticed, do they where you live?


----------



## BigSkyBudTHC (Mar 2, 2010)

i've been taking a poll for over 12 years and about 90% do. the other 10% lie. jokes


----------



## wonderblunder (Mar 2, 2010)

Looking good Doe.

I like your antique.....


----------



## DoeEyed (Mar 3, 2010)

Thanks, Wonder! Looking forward to your next journal.


----------



## Solcyn26 (Mar 3, 2010)

BigSkyBudTHC said:


> lol. dont all girls " appreciate the occasional pair of breasts or heart-shaped ass."


no they dont...but all guys wish we did...lol


----------



## ReelFiles (Mar 3, 2010)

Solcyn26 said:


> no they dont...but all guys wish we did...lol


Guess I am one of the lucky few 

*Bring on the Updates!*


----------



## DoeEyed (Mar 3, 2010)

ReelFiles said:


> Guess I am one of the lucky few
> 
> *Bring on the Updates!*


 lol...All right, all right, soon as my big girls wake up, I'll shoot some pics.


----------



## DoeEyed (Mar 3, 2010)

Ok, here we go. I count age from the day I soak the seed. The youngest girl (Super Lemon Haze) is 6 days old, the Train Wreck is seven days old, and the rest of the little ones are 13 days old. All are doing well. The Power Kush seems to be the strongest of the group thus far. Noticed something a bit odd, with the SLH - the perlite seems to be browning, as if the lights are cooking it - any ideas on this? Is it just from the lights, or should I be worrying?

The clones are growing well. They seem off to me, and I don't know if it's because they are my first clones (are clones different?) or because they are the first ones I haven't topped in awhile. But to me, they seem more like what they are - a single branch growing - than a whole plant. They are 26 days from the cut, now. Can almost guess which ones came from which mothers - and don't you know, there's one tall one in there! lol

The biggest girls - I am very pleased with. Buds are exploding all over the plants! Yay bud! They are 17 days into flower. I will never go back to 400w! Tried to take one through the foilage - no can do, too thick. Got a couple random bud shots, and one pic with the flash - so you can kind of see the actual color, and new buds all over like little white stars.


----------



## BigSkyBudTHC (Mar 3, 2010)

the little ones look nice. i'll be watching the church, power kush and slh. be growing those next and also started my bubba kush. should be fun and nice garden


----------



## slabhead (Mar 4, 2010)

Hey doe, such a nice garden. Seeing you progress from those first days to an experienced grower. yah! VERY WELL DONE! 

who's the little unlabeled one? so cute


----------



## DoeEyed (Mar 4, 2010)

slabhead said:


> Hey doe, such a nice garden. Seeing you progress from those first days to an experienced grower. yah! VERY WELL DONE!
> 
> who's the little unlabeled one? so cute


 Thanks! And to think, it wasn't so long ago - I can't believe how much I've learned, and most of it from RIU! You guys are awesome! The unlabeled one is my Super Lemon Haze - she's going to be my first hempy bucket experiment.


----------



## laceygirl (Mar 4, 2010)

DoeEyed said:


> Thanks! And to think, it wasn't so long ago - I can't believe how much I've learned, and most of it from RIU! You guys are awesome! The unlabeled one is my Super Lemon Haze - she's going to be my first hempy bucket experiment.


Hi Doe, I use a hempy bucket system for my mother tent... I love it, its so simple. My buckets have vermiculte and perlite in them, there's four plants a water pump to pump water into the tray, a drain hole so it doesn't flood over when I am watering, I water twice a day that's it... I have an airstone in the res just to keep the water moving and aerate it a little... How are you going to set yours up? I'm really interested...

There's better pics in my journal. Around the 4th of Feb if you look by date...

I've since installed a mylar cover just to keep the water and tray cleaner... The roots are not coming out the bottom of the pot where the water gets in, and if they are they are directly under the pot, its very cool..
Laceygirl...


----------



## DoeEyed (Mar 4, 2010)

Interesting setup, so you have them sitting in water then? Airstones and a water pump? Maybe I read about a different hempy bucket, I plan on just having the plant in the perlite, hole drilled 2" above the bottom of the bucket, watering until the water just starts coming out the hole, every other day. Any opinion on the browning of the perlite?


----------



## laceygirl (Mar 4, 2010)

DoeEyed said:


> Interesting setup, so you have them sitting in water then? Airstones and a water pump? Maybe I read about a different hempy bucket, I plan on just having the plant in the perlite, hole drilled 2" above the bottom of the bucket, watering until the water just starts coming out the hole, every other day. Any opinion on the browning of the perlite?


They only sit in the water when the pump is on... Otherwise its just a dry tray... My pots have holes in the bottom and about 1cm up the sides to let the water drain in and out....My tray fills twice a day for half an hour then it drains back to dry....I love it, its too easy....Vermiculite is a great holder of water and perlite keeps air around the roots...


----------



## DoeEyed (Mar 5, 2010)

Got more goodies today! Found a pump at Lowes, it's a fountain pump but I think it'll work fine. It's adjustable from 300gph to 500gph. It was $48.12 with tax, but not that much more than online, by the time one pays shipping. I do like the fact that it's adjustable, none of the ones I saw online were.
So here's what I have for my cloner so far - the tote, the PVC guts, and the pump. Thinking I'm only gonna need one, instead of two. On a related note - my clones are finally showing nice growth. And one definately has to be spawn of miss too tall in there. lol


----------



## Solcyn26 (Mar 5, 2010)

looks great cant wait to build mine..just missing the pvc pipe


----------



## DoeEyed (Mar 6, 2010)

Solcyn26 said:


> looks great cant wait to build mine..just missing the pvc pipe


Thanks! Browsing EBay tonight, got the rest of the stuff for the cloner. Also picked up two of these, any of you ever try one (or somthing close to)? They have a large plastic hook on top. I was thinking they might work well for my small buds, as drying racks. Less than $5 each, free shipping.


----------



## ReelFiles (Mar 6, 2010)

Excellent idea. I think it'll work great. Just might wanna put something under it to catch what falls though the mesh.


----------



## DoeEyed (Mar 6, 2010)

Yeah, I noticed it's a little wide, I was thinking maybe lining with newspaper even? Even if I did it would still be more efficient than a bunch of small cardboard boxes (my current method for small buds lol).


----------



## Solcyn26 (Mar 6, 2010)

at homedepot or whatever hardware store they sell widow screens in all sizes u could build ureself a nice lil dryin cab really cheap


----------



## BigSkyBudTHC (Mar 6, 2010)

the cloner looks very nice doe. should have excellent results.


----------



## DenseBuds (Mar 7, 2010)

Solcyn26 said:


> at homedepot or whatever hardware store they sell widow screens in all sizes u could build ureself a nice lil dryin cab really cheap


Ya, you basically take the same tote you got for the cloner, cut an exhaust hole on one end, hook up a fan pulling through a carbon filter in the bottom of the tote. Then you just make a couple of small screens that sit inside the tote, drill some air inlet holes in the lid an you're set.


----------



## DoeEyed (Mar 7, 2010)

Great ideas guys! Very creative. If I don't use the other tote I bought for a cloner, I'll give it a try. 
I'm posting new pics later tonight, but I wanted to tell you guys, my Train Wreck, has a twin! Another little sprout came up beside her! It's my first one. It should also be female, right? I'm gonna try and relocate her, before the roots tangle together (if they haven't already). But I'll get a shot of them, before i do. They have names now - Kim (older twin) and Andrea! hehe

EDIT: Went ahead and seperated them, I believe it was a success. The entire root came out, with Andrea - it's still small - and that's what I was hoping for. Didn't disturb Kim at all. Here's a couple before and after pics. After reading rather depressing threads on this phenomenon, I hope the little tyke survives!


----------



## DenseBuds (Mar 7, 2010)

DoeEyed said:


> Great ideas guys! Very creative. If I don't use the other tote I bought for a cloner, I'll give it a try.
> I'm posting new pics later tonight, but I wanted to tell you guys, my Train Wreck, has a twin! Another little sprout came up beside her! It's my first one. It should also be female, right? I'm gonna try and relocate her, before the roots tangle together (if they haven't already). But I'll get a shot of them, before i do. They have names now - Kim (older twin) and Andrea! hehe
> 
> EDIT: Went ahead and seperated them, I believe it was a success. The entire root came out, with Andrea - it's still small - and that's what I was hoping for. Didn't disturb Kim at all. Here's a couple before and after pics. After reading rather depressing threads on this phenomenon, I hope the little tyke survives!


Woa! So you had a single TW seedling going and all of a sudden another sprouts from the same seed/plant? I imagine it had to grow off the roots of the initial plant or something???


----------



## DoeEyed (Mar 7, 2010)

Not too much going on, outside of the twin today. I overwatered my little SLH - thinking this hempy business is going to take a bit of getting used to. I'm guessing it's because the peat pellet is holding too much moisture? Other than that, everything looks good. I skipped the TW in this post, as she got her pic up above earlier today. Here's everyone else!

The clones are doing very well. The big one is now almost twice the height of the other three! I gave in, tied her down this evening. She doesn't get to hog all the light! lol I am so tempted to throw them in flower, but trying to be patient, and veg them a bit longer.

Caught a few pics of the big girls right before lights on. No problems here, just more bud growth. Three weeks since the flip today! The largest buds are about thumb sized in width and length. Go buds!


----------



## cruzer101 (Mar 7, 2010)

Hi Doe,

Boy you got a lot going on. 
I was wondering about your twin, Very cool, that was from one seed huh? Never heard of that happening. . 

Brown perlite? 
Sounds like you got soil in it. If mixed with vermiculite it will take on a grayish tone but not brown. 
Did you start it in a jiffy cube? That may be it.

Lacygirl had a pretty good idea there with that cardboard/mylar cover. Not only blocks the light to the roots but probably cuts down on humidity. I am gonna try it on my next mini hempy.

Oh and I also appreciate the occasional pair of breasts or heart-shaped ass
Actually both.


----------



## DoeEyed (Mar 8, 2010)

cruzer101 said:


> Hi Doe,
> 
> Boy you got a lot going on.
> I was wondering about your twin, Very cool, that was from one seed huh? Never heard of that happening. .
> ...


Hey cruzer, glad you stopped by! Yeah the twin was two sprouts out of one seed, searching the forum it does happen occassionally I guess, but a lot of times it seems that the weaker sprout doesn't make it, or if it does, is male. But that is from regular seeds - this one was feminized. So I'm hoping they are both girls.

Yeah I don't know what's going on with the perlite. That one is in a jiffy peat pellet, don't know if that would cause the color? Can't smell anything on it, I had thought maybe the perlite was scorched from the lights, or something. But maybe it is the pellet. Little Andrea isn't in a pellet, just a bit of soil in there - guess I'll know if it does the same thing. I liked those covers she made, too. Humidity isn't a problem though, I'm having trouble keeping it up to a readable level, even. If they seem to be going slowly I may give it a try.

lol You made me giggle...

Oh! almost forgot, got a clone question for ya. Tying down the tall one, I found that the stem of the top portion of those plants is really flexible, not stiff like I would find in a plant from seed of that size. I mean it's crazy - I could bend it over and it'll stay there a minute, it's just that soft. Something wrong? Or normal for clones?


----------



## goofygolfer (Mar 8, 2010)

kiss-ass


wow someone been a busy lil person . woowie everything looks good


----------



## ReelFiles (Mar 8, 2010)

Are you sure you didn't just accidentaly drop a seed in there or reused soil from a seedling you thought didn't sprout?


----------



## DoeEyed (Mar 8, 2010)

DenseBuds said:


> Woa! So you had a single TW seedling going and all of a sudden another sprouts from the same seed/plant? I imagine it had to grow off the roots of the initial plant or something???


Hey I missed your post somehow. I don't think so, the roots didn't seem attatched to each other when I pulled it out. Everything I've read suggests the seed itself actually had twin embryo's. I don't know why the smaller one would take an extra week to pop.


ReelFiles said:


> Are you sure you didn't just accidentaly drop a seed in there or reused soil from a seedling you thought didn't sprout?


Absolutely, positively, 100% sure. I never reuse my soil. Also, I wanted 18 plants for this grow, planted 18 seeds - and when five failed, planted the last two I had left. All in their own container (the small pots were brand new too, never been used). The seeds that didn't grow I dug out to see if anything was happening - found each one - and threw them away. No way, no how, was there another seed in there.


----------



## ReelFiles (Mar 8, 2010)

Interesting.. That's pretty cool congrats!


----------



## "SICC" (Mar 8, 2010)

Lookin good 







how tall are the ladies?


----------



## Solcyn26 (Mar 8, 2010)

DoeEyed said:


> Hey I missed your post somehow. I don't think so, the roots didn't seem attatched to each other when I pulled it out. Everything I've read suggests the seed itself actually had twin embryo's. I don't know why the smaller one would take an extra week to pop.
> 
> Absolutely, positively, 100% sure. I never reuse my soil. Also, I wanted 18 plants for this grow, planted 18 seeds - and when five failed, planted the last two I had left. All in their own container (the small pots were brand new too, never been used). The seeds that didn't grow I dug out to see if anything was happening - found each one - and threw them away. No way, no how, was there another seed in there.


gurl thats crazy...mary does some crazy shit sometimes..i have an auto topped mazar..she sprouted her false set of leaves and then out of nowhere two full individual tops came out of that..so basically i have a mazar that is a naturally conjoined twin...its currently in veg sometimes one twin starts to beat the other one in growth rate but then it catches up....i wonder if i'll get a yeild increase..i'll take some pics to show u its really cool


----------



## DoeEyed (Mar 8, 2010)

SICC";3880649]Lookin good :weed:
how tall are the ladies?[/QUOTE]
Hey SICC how's it goin! They are all around three feet high now said:


> gurl thats crazy...mary does some crazy shit sometimes..i have an auto topped mazar..she sprouted her false set of leaves and then out of nowhere two full individual tops came out of that..so basically i have a mazar that is a naturally conjoined twin...its currently in veg sometimes one twin starts to beat the other one in growth rate but then it catches up....i wonder if i'll get a yeild increase..i'll take some pics to show u its really cool


Cool, love to see a pic of her!

I threw the clones under a big light tonight - time for them to flower, I think. With the softness of the stem it wouldn't do for them to get too big. They are already a foot tall. Little ones are under the 400w MH, except for the two smallest, in the hempy cups. They all have a slight case of nute burn. Bad plant mom - I was watering them while I was drinking, and thought I'd try and give them some nutes early. Hey kids - don't drink and garden!


----------



## Solcyn26 (Mar 8, 2010)

here u go gurl my lil gem/freak of nature..lol

my rhino snuck in there too shes such a camera whore


----------



## Solcyn26 (Mar 8, 2010)

if u look close in the first pic u can see shes split right at the seed leaf...crazyness


----------



## DoeEyed (Mar 8, 2010)

Amazing! You got a siamese twin! Be interesting to see how she flowers! Nice Rhino too - got some fat buds on that girl!


----------



## Solcyn26 (Mar 8, 2010)

i think one of the twins will out run the other i call the big one the evil twin she wont share the light with her sister what a bitch..lol

lets all say a prayer that shes a she and we will see what happens

that rhinos only at 4 weeks


----------



## DoeEyed (Mar 8, 2010)

Solcyn26 said:


> i think one of the twins will out run the other i call the big one the evil twin she wont share the light with her sister what a bitch..lol
> 
> lets all say a prayer that shes a she and we will see what happens
> 
> that rhinos only at 4 weeks


 Seriously, four weeks! What you been feeding her? That's one big bitch for four weeks!


----------



## Solcyn26 (Mar 8, 2010)

i know its alil scary in person

the funny thing id that with this grow ive been tryin to stick to the less is more motto ive been feeding her at about 1/3 the recomended dose for the gh floranova line....one bcause a trusted grower heath robinson convinced me the best thing to do is just let the plant grow and get out of its way..and bcause i heard the rhinos are so nute shy and by-golly it worked my biggest buds to date healthiest leaves..i mean im still giving her half an half veg/bloom im scared to see whats gonna happen when go full bloom w/additives but im planning on keeping her under 1200 ppm thru out


----------



## Solcyn26 (Mar 8, 2010)

ok my bad im so stoned i answered what i knew to b a retorical question ie. what r u feeding that thing...and i used the phrase by-golly..lol


----------



## "SICC" (Mar 8, 2010)

DoeEyed said:


> Hey SICC how's it goin! They are all around three feet high now, except the one I tied - she's at three and a half feet.


Going good, i've been lurking this whole time, felt it was time to start posting 

your plants look wonderful!


----------



## DoeEyed (Mar 9, 2010)

Solcyn26 said:


> ok my bad im so stoned i answered what i knew to b a retorical question ie. what r u feeding that thing...and i used the phrase by-golly..lol


Quite all right, I really was asking, not just rhetorically. She's putting my girls to shame!

[QUOTE="SICC";3882779]Going good, i've been lurking this whole time, felt it was time to start posting 

your plants look wonderful! [/QUOTE]
Thanks! Nice to know you're out there, lurking or not! hehe My little ones don't look as well this morning - I definately nute burned them. Not to the point of drying out and shrivelling (I hope) but the majority of leaves are yellow-edged, a couple with tiny brown spots. They do seem to like the MH light, however.


----------



## goofygolfer (Mar 9, 2010)

i might have missed it but what's the wattage of the mh


----------



## greenfirekilla420 (Mar 9, 2010)

Damn DE you got a lot going over there. 

Wish I was in the neighborhood to help... 

I can't wait to get started again got a couple weeks left till the son comes and after that got another 2 month wait to get cracking lol. Till then your journal holds me off every couple days. Your gonna love the kush's they are just amazing preformers coated in resin. Anyways I'll be lurking till the next awesome pic update.


----------



## DoeEyed (Mar 9, 2010)

goofygolfer said:


> i might have missed it but what's the wattage of the mh


The MH light is a 400w GG, I've got two of 'em.


greenfirekilla420 said:


> Damn DE you got a lot going over there.
> 
> Wish I was in the neighborhood to help...
> 
> I can't wait to get started again got a couple weeks left till the son comes and after that got another 2 month wait to get cracking lol. Till then your journal holds me off every couple days. Your gonna love the kush's they are just amazing preformers coated in resin. Anyways I'll be lurking till the next awesome pic update.


Hey GFK, nice to have you, as always. Bet it's hard to have to wait, eh? 

A pic of my babies under the MH last night, tried to load it this morning but the site wouldn't let me. You cans ee the bit of yellowing on them.

EDIT: After looking at thim this eveing, it appears all of them are actually dealing with the nutes pretty well, except for the Cheese babies. Any of you guys grow Cheese out before? Nute sensitive or just too young?


----------



## laceygirl (Mar 10, 2010)

DoeEyed said:


> The MH light is a 400w GG, I've got two of 'em.
> 
> Hey GFK, nice to have you, as always. Bet it's hard to have to wait, eh?
> 
> ...


Hi Doe, I bought a cutting tent for my babies today... Its going to give me much better climate control with winter hitting us hard here soon...  Just thought I'd show you cause I know you were concerned about yours...


----------



## DoeEyed (Mar 10, 2010)

Nice! We're on the other side of the world, my friend, and Spring is almost here, for us - warmer weather is moving in at last. My ladies are all inside my house though - if it gets _too_ cold, we're all in trouble, not just the plants, lol.


----------



## goofygolfer (Mar 10, 2010)

huba huba way to go 2 x mh that will have them jumping


----------



## Solcyn26 (Mar 10, 2010)

im in a hot ass state for me spring brings drama....ive been holding good with temps about 74-79 all winter but my temps usually rise to about 82-85 in the spring and summer...sucks


----------



## wonderblunder (Mar 10, 2010)

Looking good in there Doe. You have done so much since the begining......
Wow. GFK a father...... Man time goes by fast. Looking forward to future grows!


----------



## DoeEyed (Mar 10, 2010)

Well I transplanted most of the little ones today, into their three gallon homes. Glad I did, the roots were looking a bit crowded! Now I'm thinking about it - wish I would have taken a picture of the roots. Hopefully I'll see some nice new growth. They seem to be recovering from the nute shock - what do you guys think, go ahead and feed them this weekend (they'll be a little over three weeks) or wait a bit more because of the burn?
Hubby was feeling a bit left out of the growing action, so since I had a few spots open, he started some tomato plants.

The hempy experiment is still going well. Train Wreck baby is looking less overwatered, now I've backed off on watering the peat pellet. The little twin, Andrea, is also still thriving - she has a second set of leaves coming in, yay!

The clones are liking their new spot under the 600. No stretching yet, but I am seeing a lot of new growth off the branches - they look bushier already, in just a couple days.

Big girls are developing nice trichs already. I moved the plant out of the center, and put the shortest one in the middle - I just felt like it was a tad too warm for the taller girl right under there. The smell is still a nice, mild, citrus smell - very pleasant!

Got the sprayers in for my cloner, and my jumbo bag of perlite (4 cu f). Still waiting on the net pots and neoprene inserts, and the Clonex gel. When these youngest plants get older, I'll try out the cloner on them, first - before it counts. If the tops are big enough when I cut them, maybe I'll try a few of those.

Just got Dish Network hooked up, awesome to have channels again. However - whatever he did, knocked my connection speed back further, to a whopping 33.6kbps. Gonna take a minute or 30 to upload pictures. God, I hate dial-up. I'm seriously considering paying the rediculous prices for satellite internet.


----------



## BigSkyBudTHC (Mar 10, 2010)

lookin good


----------



## laceygirl (Mar 11, 2010)

Looking tops as always Doe... Will keep checking in...

Laceygirl...


----------



## DoeEyed (Mar 11, 2010)

Thanks guys!


----------



## "SICC" (Mar 11, 2010)

I would just wait a lil bit for the nutes, but im sure they would be fine if you did go ahead and feed them with weekend, but i would just play it face.

the plants look great, i use a sight called www.photobucket.com

set my album to private and im set to go
and i use the bulk uploader and it loads the pics pretty fast, i never upload on RIU, in that it takes forever, jus an suggestion, then afte they load, i use the IMG codes and paste them in my journal


----------



## greenfirekilla420 (Mar 11, 2010)

Never grown cheese before but so I wouldn't REALLY know but I'd say a bit early to be giving nutrients. 

Forgive me for not looking but what strains are currently flowering now? 

Wonder my man whats going on? Not a father yet got a couple more weeks for that. Time has just flown by especially when I stopped getting on RIU every day. I hope everything is still going strong in your neck of the woods bro.


----------



## wonderblunder (Mar 11, 2010)

Looking real good. Nice looking plants Doe. They all look real healthy. Very full.

GFK- things are good. I got a new thread around here.


----------



## DoeEyed (Mar 12, 2010)

Thanks all, and SICC, appreciate the tip. GFK - My flowering girls, clones included, are all GHS Lemon Skunk. I hadn't realized you had a little one on the way - when you said your son was coming, I thought you meant for a visit! lol Congrats!


----------



## goofygolfer (Mar 12, 2010)

DoeEyed said:


> Well I transplanted most of the little ones today, into their three gallon homes. Glad I did, the roots were looking a bit crowded! Now I'm thinking about it - wish I would have taken a picture of the roots. Hopefully I'll see some nice new growth. They seem to be recovering from the nute shock - what do you guys think, go ahead and feed them this weekend (they'll be a little over three weeks) or wait a bit more because of the burn?
> Hubby was feeling a bit left out of the growing action, so since I had a few spots open, he started some tomato plants.
> 
> The hempy experiment is still going well. Train Wreck baby is looking less overwatered, now I've backed off on watering the peat pellet. The little twin, Andrea, is also still thriving - she has a second set of leaves coming in, yay!
> ...


i go away for a min and look what happens lol . wow doe you have been busy as a bee . everything is looking good


----------



## wonderblunder (Mar 12, 2010)

I am stoked about all this Lemon Skunk in there. Got to love those big bags of perlite...... Photobucket is the way to go. Looks like another day in paradise in Doe's room.

Husband, Tomatoes? Be very careful. I tried juggling a salsa garden with tomatoes, 3 types of peppers, Avocado Tree, and a bunch of dwarf citrus trees. Spidermites thrive in peppers and tomatoes. I had a terrible time keeping everything balanced. Needless to say, I built a small flouro room in another section of my house for my houseplants and veggies. Not trying to discourage, or kick hubby out of the grow room. Just keep your eye on them.


----------



## DoeEyed (Mar 12, 2010)

Appreciate the heads-up, wonder. We're starting them from seed, so I'm gonna hope there will be no bugs along with 'em - but I'll watch, just the same. I've got a free CFL rack, still - maybe I'll move the maters downstairs.


----------



## wonderblunder (Mar 12, 2010)

Yea, Whatever. Seeds are safer. The guys at a local hydroshop have a hard time with their indoor salsa garden and the spidermites. You got a nice solid setup there.


----------



## ReelFiles (Mar 13, 2010)

I wouldn't be worried about introducing bugs with other plants, but rather that the other plants will attract them as a food source. I highly recommend against it since I've had bad experiences with that in the past.


----------



## greenfirekilla420 (Mar 13, 2010)

Ahhh Lemon Skunk... Should be a great next 3 months for us viewers and you as well at home watching this LS progress. I've heard the LS is a very nice strain all around GL with it doe.


----------



## ReelFiles (Mar 13, 2010)

Yep LS is pretty popular right now, mine's just starting to smell a bit.


----------



## greenfirekilla420 (Mar 14, 2010)

I hear ya I'm not to keen on greenhouse though as I've heard a lot of bad comments about their germ rates so I probably won't have the chance to grow it out unless I somehow come across a clone.


----------



## ReelFiles (Mar 14, 2010)

Get the DNA Lemon Skunk, 100% germ rate so far.


----------



## greenfirekilla420 (Mar 14, 2010)

Oh hell ya I didn't DNA had one I might pick some up this summer, I dunno just got wait and see. I know Mk-ultra is for sure on the list. I want to try a TGA strain as well for a bit more heady smoke.


----------



## DoeEyed (Mar 15, 2010)

Hey GFK, my Lemon Skunk is Greenhouse - had 100% germination with it. Actually, I've had great germination rates with all threir strains so far, except The Church - and for those I think I may have gotten an immature batch of seeds. I did have one DNA Lemon Skunk growing - she was half the size of the GHS ones, and growing slowly - traded her for an air purifier. My buddy had one, too - same slow growth rate. Here's one of the last pics I took of her - she's on the right, GHS LS on the left. Picture says it all.

It'll be late tonight before I get any pics up guys - maybe tomorrow even. Had me a late night trip to the ER, guess I have pneumonia. Feeling pretty rough.


----------



## ReelFiles (Mar 15, 2010)

Great comparison shot, thanks Doe. That sucks about the pneumonia, take it easy on the smoke and get better soon.


----------



## riddleme (Mar 15, 2010)

Sorry to hear that, get better soon Doe


----------



## goofygolfer (Mar 15, 2010)

get well soon


----------



## greenfirekilla420 (Mar 15, 2010)

Wow nice comparison photo there DE thanks for that. 

Sucks about the sickness layoff the smoking till your feeling better.


----------



## DoeEyed (Mar 15, 2010)

Thanks guys - being sick sucks! But I still gotta take care of my ladies...

All the little ones got topped today, so I took the opportunity to test out my Stinkbud cloner. Put in two Power Kush, and three Cheese. They seem a bit small, and I hear it takes longer for the top to root - true or no? 

Either way - it's just a trial run. If they root, I may keep two of 'em for the couple empty slots I have open. If not, I'm not losing anything. So! I need your advice, guys, on the lighting for it. It's sitting right next to my little seedling table (and CFL rack). What would be the best option for lighting it? Would the ambient light from the MH lights be enough? How about those and the CFL rack together? Or, I could try and hang my other CFL rack there? Too much maybe? I could also buy a 2 foot fluoro for it. Ideas on this?

The young girls are doing well. The new growth was looking very nice, much better than where I overdid the nutes. They did get a feed a couple days ago - took it well. 

My hempy babies were doing good, too. Decided to put them in their big buckets tonoght. I may have stressed them.  I didn't really know what to expect - the perlite didn't hold together like soil does, and basically most of it crumbled in my hand. The small TW twin didn't have huge roots yet, and she's a bit overwatered. The Super Lemon Haze had great roots, however - they reached the bottom of the cup. She's looking a bit pale - I think I need to start feeding her. Here's hoping they survive the transplant! 

The LS clones are doing well. They are starting to stretch now, but the nodes are staying pretty close, still - I'm pretty happy about it.

Lastly, the big girls are really starting to fill out now. Nice healthy buds all over the place, and the trich production is amazing! I can't wait to try it!


----------



## greenfirekilla420 (Mar 15, 2010)

CFLS should be great for the clones. I would go 24 hours for the first 2 days and then cut it back to 20/4 for a week and then 18/6 for the remainder for the clones to get fast rooting. I found 24hours a day is the slowest rooting light regimne and the drop to 18/6 seems to be what the new cuttings want. Love the new cloner I'm jealous of all your progress gah!!! I can't wait to move up north...... then then I shall let you in on what I got going on in my closet hahahaha.


----------



## BigSkyBudTHC (Mar 16, 2010)

nice update doe, lookin great. i think cfls are just fine for the cloner and mine rooted in 12 days on 24/7 without rooting hormone. took another 8 yesterday. all i did to hang the light was screw a 2x2 into the wall at correct height and buy a 6 buck reflecter with a clamp @ home depot or walmart and clamp it to the 2x2. works great for me. my cloner is in my veg room off to the side and i put up a piece of cardboard just to be safe, but a little hid should be ok. friend has two 1000 running 24/7 with his cloner in the same room.

when i first read the blueprint for the aeroponic cloner it said "pass it on". glad to see your finished cloner.

just read your question again and i think your cloner needs two of its own cfls above it.


----------



## #1Raiderfan420 (Mar 16, 2010)

Just popped in to see the progress and damn girl!! The set-up looks great and the ladies beautiful! Sorry to hear about pnemonia, it always makes every chore a little bigger..but like you said the ladies need you even when your sick. Amazing job on the set-up and the cloner looks like titurned out perfect.


----------



## DoeEyed (Mar 16, 2010)

Alright, so a couple two or thee CFL's for the cloner then? Not the entire 12 bulb rack, right?


----------



## speedyseedz (Mar 16, 2010)

DoeEyed said:


> Alright, so a couple two or thee CFL's for the cloner then? Not the entire 12 bulb rack, right?


you have pretty plants, the only two i think are troubled are the 2 in the buckets of perlite.

I'm not going to dignify it as a growing method, because its just a bucket of perlite, Hey I just created a new grow method too, its called speedy buckets, but you mix perlite and vermiculite and use two holes.


----------



## laceygirl (Mar 16, 2010)

Wow Doe, are you just using straight perlite? In my hempy buckets I use Vermiculite and perlite, it makes water retention a lot better, trust me... I only water my mothers once a day now due to the water holding capabilities of vermiculite... 

Laceygirl...


----------



## ReelFiles (Mar 16, 2010)

Don't use more than a couple of CFL. you wanna give them just enough light to support them. Without roots clones can't absorb enough water fast enough to be able to handle a lot of light. I've grown clones on window sills not even facing the sun.


----------



## riddleme (Mar 16, 2010)

I use 1, 13 watt cfl (6500K) a foot away and clone in wet sand

Pic is one I cut last Sat.


----------



## DoeEyed (Mar 16, 2010)

speedyseedz said:


> you have pretty plants, the only two i think are troubled are the 2 in the buckets of perlite.
> 
> I'm not going to dignify it as a growing method, because its just a bucket of perlite, Hey I just created a new grow method too, its called speedy buckets, but you mix perlite and vermiculite and use two holes.


 I didn't invent it, speedy, but I did find it worthy of experimenting with. The smaller of those two plants was a twin, that only popped out when the other seedling was about two weeks old. The second plant (which I don't see as "troubled", aside from the light color) was planted 8 days _after_ the rest of that grow.


laceygirl said:


> Wow Doe, are you just using straight perlite? In my hempy buckets I use Vermiculite and perlite, it makes water retention a lot better, trust me... I only water my mothers once a day now due to the water holding capabilities of vermiculite...
> 
> Laceygirl...


 Yeah Laceygirl, just straight perlite. After reading up on the method, several people that use it suggested it works as well without anything else. I'm definately not having a problem with water retention - if anything, I keep _over_watering these two girls - and I'm only doing it once every couple of days.


ReelFiles said:


> Don't use more than a couple of CFL. you wanna give them just enough light to support them. Without roots clones can't absorb enough water fast enough to be able to handle a lot of light. I've grown clones on window sills not even facing the sun.


 Got it - one or two CFL's will work.


riddleme said:


> I use 1, 13 watt cfl (6500K) a foot away and clone in wet sand
> 
> Pic is one I cut last Sat.


 Nice clone. Thanks for the help guys and gals!


----------



## Solcyn26 (Mar 16, 2010)

ive never heard of a clone receiving too much light when it comes to cfls my clone chambr has about 6 cfls in there...3 warm--3 cool..never had a prob cfls are so gentle on the clones...i would go 5-6 cfls mixed spectrum and start the light off as high as the lil chamber will let u go droplights once roots show


----------



## Solcyn26 (Mar 16, 2010)

heres some of my super happy clones.. i have pictures b4 and after of my clone chamber i just gotta find ithem


----------



## Solcyn26 (Mar 16, 2010)

alright my bad here the b4 and after pics of my clone there is a two week timelapse between first two pics..


----------



## laceygirl (Mar 16, 2010)

Solcyn26 said:


> ive never heard of a clone receiving too much light when it comes to cfls my clone chambr has about 6 cfls in there...3 warm--3 cool..never had a prob cfls are so gentle on the clones...i would go 5-6 cfls mixed spectrum and start the light off as high as the lil chamber will let u go droplights once roots show


Hi Sol and Doe,

Just for reference for you..  My cloner has a 220watt propagation flouro over my babies, they love it... 4x 55 watt tubes under a reflector... Its the best flouro I have, it provides day light and heat... It was a little on the pricey side though..... But for the results I am very happy, I also have the smaller 2 x 55 watt for my seedling chamber...

Dont be too shy with flouro's... 
Laceygirl...


----------



## speedyseedz (Mar 16, 2010)

laceygirl said:


> Hi Sol and Doe,
> 
> Just for reference for you..  My cloner has a 220watt propagation flouro over my babies, they love it... 4x 55 watt tubes under a reflector... Its the best flouro I have, it provides day light and heat... It was a little on the pricey side though..... But for the results I am very happy, I also have the smaller 2 x 55 watt for my seedling chamber...
> 
> ...


loving the pricey lights stacked on the bricks


----------



## laceygirl (Mar 16, 2010)

speedyseedz said:


> loving the pricey lights stacked on the bricks


Well I had the bricks lying around, and they are the most adjustable things around...lol...

We do what we gotta do... The biggest flouro light is hanging from chain in my lil cloner tent... Cutest tent ever... 

Nice one Mr Speedyseeds...lol...
Touche...
Laceygirl...


----------



## speedyseedz (Mar 16, 2010)

laceygirl said:


> Well I had the bricks lying around, and they are the most adjustable things around...lol...
> 
> We do what we gotta do... The biggest flouro light is hanging from chain in my lil cloner tent... Cutest tent ever...
> 
> ...


nice lamp though,


----------



## DoeEyed (Mar 16, 2010)

Ok, I moved my seedling table over, so the cloner is sharing that CFL rack. Since I'll be doing 9 plants every 2.5 weeks, that should be enough light for both seedlings, and clones. They are pleasantly perky today! Four 27w CFL's over the clones now - about 18" up. If need be I can move my humidifier over to the other side, and share the light rack more evenly. Temp and humidity are staying at a comfortable level - I'll just have to keep an eye on the water temp. If it gets too high, would a frozen 2 liter bottle work to keep it down? I could change it out twice a day. Or would that be too cold?

Had to adjust my timers for DST, so got a couple pics before lights-on. Tough to get shots in the dark! Can't get a decent closeup, because of the low light level it blurrs every time.


----------



## laceygirl (Mar 16, 2010)

Wow Doe always looks good in your room... So clean too...

I would put your aero cloner up on bricks and get them a little closer to the light... it wont hurt them... It will also keep them a little warmer...

Do you have a water heater in your aerocloner res???

I don't but I know I will need one when our winter hits in about a month... Just interested to hear your thoughts on it...

Laceygirl...


----------



## DoeEyed (Mar 16, 2010)

Bricks are a great idea, thanks! I'll see what I can find - might have to pick up some on Friday. No, no water heater in there, winter is over now - and the water temp is staying around 74F, for now. But if it gets higher than that, I'll have to cool it, right? Thought I read that at 80F the clones will fail?


----------



## laceygirl (Mar 16, 2010)

DoeEyed said:


> Bricks are a great idea, thanks! I'll see what I can find - might have to pick up some on Friday. No, no water heater in there, winter is over now - and the water temp is staying around 74F, for now. But if it gets higher than that, I'll have to cool it, right? Thought I read that at 80F the clones will fail?


I think thats right... I am using you and stinkbud as my guides... lol

74 is perfect isn't it??

Laceygirl...


----------



## DoeEyed (Mar 16, 2010)

lol...I think we're learning this at the same time, hehe. 74F is a bit high - I believe you want it closer to 70F, but it's the best I can do at the moment. cruzer just bought a nice chiller - keeps his water temps both cooled _and _heated - but the thing was around $300 USD, I think. A bit out of my reach at the moment.


----------



## DenseBuds (Mar 16, 2010)

70-72 is good. The cuttings are a bit on the small side as you said... Usually want to have a couple nodes so the bottom leaves can be used up as it begins to grow roots. But like you said, it's just an experiment! Lookin good overall.


----------



## BigSkyBudTHC (Mar 16, 2010)

i've been told 78 is perfect so thats what i'm doing. added a water heater cuz my room is only in the 60's and low 70's under the light. warmer water should help them root faster.


----------



## Moobyghost (Mar 16, 2010)

riddleme said:


> I use 1, 13 watt cfl (6500K) a foot away and clone in wet sand
> 
> Pic is one I cut last Sat.


I have never cloned before, hell this is my first grow. lol. So to clone, you just snip off a section of the plant and "plant" it in wet soil? Roots will grow out of the stem?
Thanks for the info.


----------



## DoeEyed (Mar 16, 2010)

DenseBuds said:


> 70-72 is good. The cuttings are a bit on the small side as you said... Usually want to have a couple nodes so the bottom leaves can be used up as it begins to grow roots. But like you said, it's just an experiment! Lookin good overall.


 Hey DenseBuds, I was thinking that only two of those look even close to a proper clone - the middle Cheese, and the Power Kush to the left of it. Sound about right? I will be taking larger cuttings for actual clones, but really wanted to give it a test run, so I can kind of get it down, make sure there are no bugs to work out, before I need them. It would really suck to take clones for the next grow, and then find out the water is too hot, or the cloning gel sucks, somthing... Anyway! I topped my girls, thought I would give a few of 'em a try, though I figured they were a bit on the wimpy side, for a clone.


BigSkyBudTHC said:


> i've been told 78 is perfect so thats what i'm doing. added a water heater cuz my room is only in the 60's and low 70's under the light. warmer water should help them root faster.


That would be great - I know I can keep it warmer easier than I can cooler. 


Moobyghost said:


> I have never cloned before, hell this is my first grow. lol. So to clone, you just snip off a section of the plant and "plant" it in wet soil? Roots will grow out of the stem?
> Thanks for the info.


 Well that's a bit of an over-simplification, but basically, yeah. Do a bit of research here on the forum, you'll find lots of great threads on cloning, and lots of different ways to do it, too!


----------



## cruzer101 (Mar 16, 2010)

DoeEyed said:


> lol...I think we're learning this at the same time, hehe. 74F is a bit high - I believe you want it closer to 70F, but it's the best I can do at the moment. cruzer just bought a nice chiller - keeps his water temps both cooled _and _heated - but the thing was around $300 USD, I think. A bit out of my reach at the moment.


Hey Doe, Hope that OJ did the trick. Yea its 84° thats where they drop off.
Thats what I have read anyway, I never had it happen but I do push the envelope. I shoot for 78° rootzone or water temp with clones.

So now I am going to go soil and I read something else, about pot size. 
It seems there is a rule of thumb, one gallon of pot size to one foot of growth. 
I know thats not true in hydro but does it sound about right to you?


----------



## DoeEyed (Mar 16, 2010)

Ya know, I can't say it's 100% true, but I believe there is validity to it. I use the three gallon buckets, and thus far, every single strain I've grown, has finished a bit over three feet, with the occassional four footer. But then I also top them all, and veg every time for eight weeks, that's why I can't say for sure. Could be in part to the methods I use.


----------



## cruzer101 (Mar 17, 2010)

Sounds like I am going to need 7 gallon pots then. I want monsters in this greenhouse grow.


----------



## DoeEyed (Mar 17, 2010)

Been thinking about it since you asked, I think it's possible to break that barrier, but for the most part, I would think it's true - considering my light upgrade. Even with double the lumens, the stretch _still_ stopped just over three feet - that says something. The largest, treelike plants I've seen in soil here, were in 10 - 15 gallon pots.


----------



## "SICC" (Mar 18, 2010)

How are things lookin?


----------



## DoeEyed (Mar 18, 2010)

lol...Alright I get the hint, going now to take pics.


----------



## goofygolfer (Mar 18, 2010)

glad you are feeling better


----------



## DoeEyed (Mar 18, 2010)

Got some pics to share. I have to say, I'm a bit disappointed with the youngest of the plants - they aren't really coming out as I had planned.

Clones first. They look good still, but haven't begun to root yet. That in itself doesn't bother me - I know it hasn't been long. Got bottles freezing now, to put in the cloner - the water temp has reached 80F.

Next, my hempy babies. I think I fucked up a bit - should have started feeding them sooner, or planted right into the big pots. But now they are hungry, and I am having to overwater them, to keep them fed, while I'm waiting on roots to grow to the bottom. They are responding - both seedlings were the color of the top half of the Super Lemon Haze, and as you can see, color is coming back. Hopefully it isn't too late.

On to the vegging girls. I am just not seeing the growth I expected, really not impressed at all with the MH lights. I almost felt like I was getting better results under my CFL racks. But then - I think I stunted them by using the smaller pots, to start. Usually, I go from seedling right to the three gallon. Because of space restriction, I couldn't do that - and I think using the small planters actually restricted the growth some. They have responded well to topping though, so maybe I'll see better growth from here on out. 

Temps in the vegging room have went up to the upper 70's, hitting 80 higher up in the room. Couple plants showing signs of heat stress. But it has warmed up outside considerably. So long as it doesn't get any warmer in there, I think it'll be ok.

Lastly, my Lemon Skunk ladies. Nothing to complain of here, at least! Temps are still good in this room - might have to consider air cooled hoods for the veg room, too. The clones are growing like crazy - check out the one I tied down, my God, I can only imagine how big she would be had I not tied her! They are really starting to flower now, forming the early bud clusters.

The biggest girls - they smell so good, and look like the Good Fairy dusted them in sugar. The buds look like they're going to be pretty dense. Not counting on it yet though, the TW gave that appearance before, and were airy as hell. Oh, and you see the little party here I wasn't invited to, damn them beetle bugs anyway. lol Long as they keep other bugs out, that's ok! Party on, dudes!


----------



## riddleme (Mar 18, 2010)

Lookin great as always, glad your feelin better


----------



## DoeEyed (Mar 18, 2010)

Thanks! Yeah I'm feeling quite a bit better, still having some trouble breathing, but it's better every day. And hey - I made some brownies tonight, so it's all good. Yay the edibles!


----------



## greenfirekilla420 (Mar 18, 2010)

Looking DE the LS should be MUCH denser than the TW because of the more indy genes it has from the skunk. With all your lumens you should be pulling some rocks out from those lamps come harvest time. 

peace:


----------



## ReelFiles (Mar 19, 2010)

Holy shit that's a lot of pics for dial up, you get broadband? Looks great as always, but I also noticed a lot of the younger plants have the edges of the leaves curling up. That usually happens when they are transpiring too much. What are your temperatures like in there?


----------



## BU5T4 (Mar 19, 2010)

Thats looking awesome DoeEyed, sure you have enough plants? lol

I cant wait till my own little plant starts to show signs of flowering, she actually has a slight odour coming from her already.

I've subscribed to your thread now


----------



## DoeEyed (Mar 19, 2010)

greenfirekilla420 said:


> Looking DE the LS should be MUCH denser than the TW because of the more indy genes it has from the skunk. With all your lumens you should be pulling some rocks out from those lamps come harvest time.
> 
> peace:


Thanks, that's good to hear!


ReelFiles said:


> Holy shit that's a lot of pics for dial up, you get broadband? Looks great as always, but I also noticed a lot of the younger plants have the edges of the leaves curling up. That usually happens when they are transpiring too much. What are your temperatures like in there?


Hey Reel, no broadband, lol - I just got picture happy. Haven't spent more time than was necessary with them this week, because the warm air makes me cough, with the pneumonia. I missed them! lol It took a little bit but I had a _brownie_! hehe Yeah I noticed - I think I mentioned it in my update. The outdoor temps here have pushed up to the low 60's daytime, and it's pushed up the temps in my veg room to between 78F - 81F. I moved the lights up a little this morning, try to reduce that heat on 'em that way. I also kicked the fan up a notch, so there is a bit more light blowing on them and the lights.


BU5T4 said:


> Thats looking awesome DoeEyed, sure you have enough plants? lol
> 
> I cant wait till my own little plant starts to show signs of flowering, she actually has a slight odour coming from her already.
> 
> I've subscribed to your thread now


Hey BU5T4, welcome aboard! No - no, I don't have enough plants. lol Once my plants catch up to my plans, there will be 63 going at any given time, plus clones rooting. I don't know how far back in the thread you read, but there are four 600w in my flowering room - the other two haven't even been fired up yet.


----------



## Rexx420 (Mar 19, 2010)

_I'm lovin the lady bugs!!  Have you ever had a problem with pests since you got them?_


----------



## BU5T4 (Mar 19, 2010)

DoeEyed said:


> Thanks, that's good to hear!
> 
> Hey Reel, no broadband, lol - I just got picture happy. Haven't spent more time than was necessary with them this week, because the warm air makes me cough, with the pneumonia. I missed them! lol It took a little bit but I had a _brownie_! hehe Yeah I noticed - I think I mentioned it in my update. The outdoor temps here have pushed up to the low 60's daytime, and it's pushed up the temps in my veg room to between 78F - 81F. I moved the lights up a little this morning, try to reduce that heat on 'em that way. I also kicked the fan up a notch, so there is a bit more light blowing on them and the lights.
> 
> Hey BU5T4, welcome aboard! No - no, I don't have enough plants. lol Once my plants catch up to my plans, there will be 63 going at any given time, plus clones rooting. I don't know how far back in the thread you read, but there are four 600w in my flowering room - the other two haven't even been fired up yet.


Bloody hell DoeEyed your a proper farmer, you must have some habit to need that many plants lol. I thought my oz a month was bad but thats just ridiculous lol.

I'm glad your feeling better, sux being unwell.

How big is your grow space? That many plants would take up my whole garage.


----------



## Solcyn26 (Mar 19, 2010)

i wouldnt worry too much about an occasional 81degree day...lord knows i have plenty of tthose


----------



## ReelFiles (Mar 19, 2010)

Yeah but she said it's only 60F outside.. this is gonna be a problem, because when it's 70 it'll be close to 90 in there.. a 80 or 90 degree summer day will shut her down, if she doesn't get something worked out.


----------



## Solcyn26 (Mar 19, 2010)

oh for sure....im lookin into a portable a/c but damn thier expensive..if it gets really bad in thier u might have to go one light spring/summer, two light fall/winter i hope u get it worked out tho girl lovin the big tent setup it would be a shame to have to down grade bcause of temps...a friend of mine up north pumps his exaust into his home and saves on heat half the year but hes got like 5000w going


----------



## DevilishlyKatt (Mar 19, 2010)

Looks so nice, love looking through all your pics!!


----------



## las fingerez (Mar 19, 2010)

hi mate jumping in a bit late  will have a proper look 2moro


----------



## DoeEyed (Mar 19, 2010)

Rexx420 said:


> _I'm lovin the lady bugs!!  Have you ever had a problem with pests since you got them?_


 Nope, not a bug one! (Aside from the ladies, hehe) Mythbuster right here - no matter what, they _will not_ eat your ganja plants!


BU5T4 said:


> Bloody hell DoeEyed your a proper farmer, you must have some habit to need that many plants lol. I thought my oz a month was bad but thats just ridiculous lol.
> 
> I'm glad your feeling better, sux being unwell.
> 
> How big is your grow space? That many plants would take up my whole garage.


Well I have two grow areas. my veg area is 8x7, and I can fit 27 vegging plants in different stages, plus my cloner in there. Flower room is 17x17. Both rooms have 8ft ceilings. In the flower room, there will be 36 ladies at a time, along with my trimming station, and water/nute station. 


Solcyn26 said:


> i wouldnt worry too much about an occasional 81degree day...lord knows i have plenty of tthose


 Good to hear!


ReelFiles said:


> Yeah but she said it's only 60F outside.. this is gonna be a problem, because when it's 70 it'll be close to 90 in there.. a 80 or 90 degree summer day will shut her down, if she doesn't get something worked out.


Nah - not an issue. When it gets warmer, I'll turn the big A/C on. Keeps the house cool enough for temps in the low 70's in the grow rooms. 

Welcome to the newcomers, happy to have ya! Never too late to pull up a chair!


----------



## BU5T4 (Mar 19, 2010)

Wow that is some grow you got there DoeEyed i'm impressed. If you don't mind me asking how much weed do you get from having such a large grow, that looks like a professional growers amount there. You supplying a shop in amsterdam lol.

I must admit i'm very envious, I wish I had the space do something on this scale and the balls lol if I got busted with that I reckon i'd be screwed. My bedroom is actually smaller than your flowering room I think lol.


----------



## DoeEyed (Mar 20, 2010)

Man I _wish_ I could go to Amsterdam! I would love to be there just once, for the Cannibus Cup!


----------



## BU5T4 (Mar 20, 2010)

DoeEyed said:


> Man I _wish_ I could go to Amsterdam! I would love to be there just once, for the Cannibus Cup!


Well DoeEyed if you ever decide to go give me a shout and i'll pop over for a visit and show you my favourite coffee shops.

I'm very lucky in that it only costs about £40 which is about $80 for a return flight from Glasgow to Amsterdam. Just to make you jealous I went 6 times last year


----------



## Solcyn26 (Mar 20, 2010)

DoeEyed said:


> Man I _wish_ I could go to Amsterdam! I would love to be there just once, for the Cannibus Cup!


me and my man are planning a canna cup visit to amsterdam too...that would be so cool if a bunch of us met up...good times


----------



## BU5T4 (Mar 20, 2010)

Solcyn26 said:


> me and my man are planning a canna cup visit to amsterdam too...that would be so cool if a bunch of us met up...good times


Thats a great idea. I'd be up for that.


----------



## DoeEyed (Mar 21, 2010)

Yeah, that would be a lot of fun - who would want to go home again? lol BU5T4, I am sooooo jealous - I've never even gotten to travel outside the US, much less went to someplace as awesome as Amsterdam!

Got a new camera today, a Sony Cyber-Shot. Gonna take me a minute to figure this thing out - got more features than my old camera did. It shoots 12.1mp, and I can't seem to get the pics to look good on the computer screen - go figure! lol It's got a smile shutter - it actually takes pics when it "sees" a person smiling! Now - if it starts doing that in my grow rooms, then it means some Little Shop of Horrors shit is going down, and I'm screwed. lol


----------



## laceygirl (Mar 21, 2010)

Got a new camera today said:


> Hehehehe Feed Me Seymour.....


----------



## Imlovinit (Mar 21, 2010)

D.E.- very nice job. An yeah, gotta love those lady bugs.


----------



## wonderblunder (Mar 21, 2010)

Damn Doe things look good. I am jealous of your space, everything is so neat and clean and spaced out. I had everything jammed into an 8X10 bedroom. which is feeling a lot more open now that the veg tent is gone.


----------



## DoeEyed (Mar 21, 2010)

Thanks wonder! It'll be a bit tighter once the room is full - but I try to make use of all the space.


----------



## Solcyn26 (Mar 21, 2010)

laceygirl said:


> Hehehehe Feed Me Seymour.....


great movie......makes one wonder what the n-p-k of human blood is...i call bullshit...lol


----------



## Solcyn26 (Mar 21, 2010)

DoeEyed said:


> Yeah, that would be a lot of fun - who would want to go home again? lol BU5T4, I am sooooo jealous - I've never even gotten to travel outside the US, much less went to someplace as awesome as Amsterdam!
> 
> Got a new camera today, a Sony Cyber-Shot. Gonna take me a minute to figure this thing out - got more features than my old camera did. It shoots 12.1mp, and I can't seem to get the pics to look good on the computer screen - go figure! lol It's got a smile shutter - it actually takes pics when it "sees" a person smiling! Now - if it starts doing that in my grow rooms, then it means some Little Shop of Horrors shit is going down, and I'm screwed. lol


well after we spent a couple days strain hunting i think we would all be going crazy to get home and pop some of these beautys into our setups...ok maybe after a couple weeks...or maybe just a couple months..or fuck it im moving to amsterdam....lol


----------



## DoeEyed (Mar 21, 2010)

Solcyn26 said:


> well after we spent a couple days strain hunting i think we would all be going crazy to get home and pop some of these beautys into our setups...ok maybe after a couple weeks...or maybe just a couple months..or fuck it im moving to amsterdam....lol


 lmao...Yep, that's just what I mean...


----------



## DenseBuds (Mar 22, 2010)

Your clones are still lookin OK Doe. How many days have they been in the cloner now? That 81 degrees is verging on a problem for the clones I'd say. Hope you can get it down a bit. If you look REAL close at the stems of the cuttings, do you see any bumps forming? It is very subtle at first.


----------



## cruzer101 (Mar 22, 2010)

Shes a smart girl, She will figure it out.

Great shots Doe, just stoppin by for my fix. I got nothng going on and your pics are like I am right there. 
Dam, how far are they in flower now? I still see the waxy shine in the leaf. 
Very nice.


----------



## DoeEyed (Mar 22, 2010)

DenseBuds said:


> Your clones are still lookin OK Doe. How many days have they been in the cloner now? That 81 degrees is verging on a problem for the clones I'd say. Hope you can get it down a bit. If you look REAL close at the stems of the cuttings, do you see any bumps forming? It is very subtle at first.


Well as of that last set of pics, they were only at four days. Today would be eight days, but I must admit, I haven't really looked since then. Temps are better - I've been switching out a frozen 2 liter of water twice a day, and it's keeping the temp at 75F. Best I can do, until I can buy a timer. I'll definately take a peek at the root zone before the next update, though. 


cruzer101 said:


> Shes a smart girl, She will figure it out.
> 
> Great shots Doe, just stoppin by for my fix. I got nothng going on and your pics are like I am right there.
> Dam, how far are they in flower now? I still see the waxy shine in the leaf.
> Very nice.


 Thanks for the vote of confidance!On picture day, they were 4.5 weeks into flower. They just hit five weeks yesterday - suppose tonight or tomorrow I'll have to post more pics of them eh?


----------



## BU5T4 (Mar 22, 2010)

Get that new camera going and let us see some new pics DoeEyed 

Before I met my Mrs I was tempted to move to the Dam as i'm an IT geek so could probably find a job quite easily but my concern was keeping the job as when I visit the dam I spend every minute in a coffee shop. I actually very rarely leave The Greenhouse Effect coffee shop as they give you a 30% discount on weed and booze if you stay in there apartments and I always stay with them for that reason and the fact that there apartments rock check them out here just scroll down and click on the wee pics next to the room names.

I can't wait for November to come so I can get my but over for the cup, but i'm sure ill manage to get over a few times before then. Fingers crossed.


----------



## mv400 (Mar 22, 2010)

Better yet return that Sony cybershot and get Canon SX 200, a compact camera with professional quality. Heck, it has dual image stabilizer and it is nearly impossible to take blurry picture. Anyhow, I felt like a salesman... admiring your grow and learning some new stuff


----------



## DoeEyed (Mar 22, 2010)

Some pictures with the new camera for you guys. mv400, this camera does have the image stabilizer in it. The pics aren't blurry really - they just don't have that sharp, "my God I can reach out and touch it" look to them. I may end up taking it back for that reason. Also - under the HPS light, I can't really color correct those pics at all - trying makes the background look like a blue comic book picture.

So here we are, the baby clones are eight days along, no roots yet. The water temp is stabilized to 75F with the frozen 2 liter twice a day. I figured it would take longer, being the top, and kind of small. I won't panic for at least another six days, lol.

Hempy babies are picking up. I don't know if the roots have reached bottom now, or it's the extra watering/feedings - but the color is coming back. The Super Lemon Haze especially, I was worried about - the entire top of that had turned pale yellow. But green is leeching back into it, including the new growth! Looking up now.

The rest of this grow is doing well - growth seems to have exploded! I take back what I said about the MH lights, lol. I'm not seeing any heat stress on the new growth now, either, so I'm thinking that problem is solved for a minute. Does the leaf cupping type of damage stay after the problem is fixed, like other damage types do? Never had the issue before, so I don't know.

The Lemon Skunk clones have truly begun flowering now. Got a shot of one of the newly formed buds, awwww - a baby! hehe

The big Lemon Skunk - my goodness, the buds are really starting to fill out now. I can't say I'm still loving the smell. If you rub the stem, your fingers smell like a skunk's ass - and not a lemony one, either. But the aroma they give off without being disturbed, is still very mild, and slightly citrusy. Had the hubby haul one into the veg room, trying to get a good bud shot. Only really got one decent one - with the lights being lower than the buds, I was getting a terrible glare.

I'll begin germinating my first batch of Chronic on Thursday, excited to see those going!

That's everything, I think. Enjoy the pics!


----------



## DevilishlyKatt (Mar 23, 2010)

Those are looking amazing!! I wish I had that kind of room to grow, maybe when we buy a new house!


----------



## goofygolfer (Mar 23, 2010)

Doe are the lady bugs just a precautionary measure or are you have spider mite trouble ?
the babies look gr8t


----------



## DoeEyed (Mar 23, 2010)

Thanks! Technically, they aren't lady bugs - they're Asian Beetles, AKA corn bugs, I think they have a few more names, as well. I haven't had any pests besides fungus gnats first grow. These guys are here because I live on a working farm - they infiltrate my house in the masses every Spring, and some always stay alive through the year, somehow. They seem to like my marijuana plants, and as they are beneficial, I let them stay.


----------



## goofygolfer (Mar 23, 2010)

lol enough said


----------



## greenfirekilla420 (Mar 23, 2010)

Now I fully envy you DE I want so bad to move to the country and have my own farm. I know it'd be alot of work but I'd love it. Running out of room in my backyard garden this year for stuff. I love the fact that I grow my own organic veggies right in my backyard. Wish I could do it fullscale, maybe someday lol. Anyways with that I'm out


----------



## BU5T4 (Mar 24, 2010)

Looking great DoeEyed


----------



## DoeEyed (Mar 24, 2010)

BU5T4 said:


> Looking great DoeEyed


 Thanks! GFK, I love being out here in BFE. While it has it's downfalls (getting snowed in in the winter, more frequent power outages, etc.) for the most part, it's all good. No neighbors to harrass me if I want to watch a movie in surround at 2am, (it happens, I'm a night owl lol) no constant traffic, man I can sunbathe nude in my front yard, if I so desire. Got deer and a fishing pond right here too, so really - everything a girl like me needs.


----------



## mv400 (Mar 24, 2010)

Ahhh living a good life I see. Well it confirms the saying "happy growers grow happy plants"


----------



## BigSkyBudTHC (Mar 25, 2010)

everything is looking good doe. keep up the great grow and updates. what type of camera did you get again? if you would like any tips i think i could help you out some. manual mode is how you get the good shots. cant use auto mode with that type of light. ne way if you want tips then pm me.


----------



## DoeEyed (Mar 25, 2010)

Thanks, PM is on the way - I appreciate it!


----------



## greenfirekilla420 (Mar 25, 2010)

I hear ya, I've been wanting to get out of the city district for a good while now. I'm ready for the move out to the country side. Love the fact that you have a fishing pond in your front yard. I don't think I'd be torn away from it lol. Just got back from fishing matter of fact. Not a damn bite in 3 hours though, then it just started pouring... makes sense to me lol. Anyways I'm looking forward to looking through your new pics in a couple days as always.


----------



## DoeEyed (Mar 26, 2010)

Hopefully they'll fix whatever is wrong with the forum by then, I don't know about you guys but I'm getting pretty annoyed by it!


----------



## mv400 (Mar 26, 2010)

Hopefully they would fix this server problem. I get error message when I try to connect but when I use web proxy there is no problem aside from not being able to see attached pictures.


----------



## DoeEyed (Mar 26, 2010)

Hey guys, something weird in my flowering room, I need your opinions! Checking out the trichs on my Lemon Skunk, four of the plants have all cloudy trichs now - they'll be six weeks in tomorrow, so that's about right, yes? However - the fifth plant, the one I had to tie down - she has an almost 50/50 mix of cloudy/amber trichs! WTF? What's up with that? How can one be done, at only six weeks?! I checked high and low for signs of a bananna, in case she was pollinated - don't see anything! Have yet to find a seed, either! Ideas? Just chop her and leave the rest to finish? Never had this happen before!


----------



## Solcyn26 (Mar 26, 2010)

great luck seems like she has really favorable genes...outgrows anything in your garden and shes an early girl...nice...hope u cloned her it would b a waste to lose those traits


----------



## goofygolfer (Mar 26, 2010)

shes an early riser lol 2 choices let her be a wait for all the others or chop her


----------



## DoeEyed (Mar 26, 2010)

So you think it's just a genetic anomaly? Chop her down? I think one of the four LS clones flowering is from her, based on the height - can't say for sure, though. Be interesting to see if it does the same thing! Maybe a hermie in there that I'm just not seeing? But then why only one of the four? Ugh! I'm a much happier person when things go according to plan! lol


----------



## goofygolfer (Mar 26, 2010)

Solcyn26 said:


> great luck seems like she has really favorable genes...outgrows anything in your garden and shes an early girl...nice...hope u cloned her it would b a waste to lose those traits



like sol says dont wast those traits clone her heck take several and see if the finish fast is so there you go . i think thats some thing i woild love to pass on the sour cream lol that one is like pouring molass. in the winter lol .


----------



## DoeEyed (Mar 26, 2010)

lol... Well, suppose I'll chop her tonight, and keep an eye out for hermie traits. I don't know about trying to clone her so far into flower. Interesting - never had a plant actually be done at six weeks. But I like the head high more, so I'm not going to let her go longer - not at almost 50/50 already. I'll post pics of it tomorrow.


----------



## Solcyn26 (Mar 26, 2010)

lol no its way too late now i was just hoping u had already cloned her b4 flower but so what atleast u got some early smoke...woooohooo


----------



## DoeEyed (Mar 26, 2010)

Solcyn26 said:


> lol no its way too late now i was just hoping u had already cloned her b4 flower but so what atleast u got some early smoke...woooohooo


True, can't argue with that! I'll let you guys know what I find though - just seems really strange to me.


----------



## riddleme (Mar 26, 2010)

DoeEyed said:


> lol... Well, suppose I'll chop her tonight, and keep an eye out for hermie traits. I don't know about trying to clone her so far into flower. Interesting - never had a plant actually be done at six weeks. But I like the head high more, so I'm not going to let her go longer - not at almost 50/50 already. I'll post pics of it tomorrow.


 
Just leave some leaves and re-veg her to get clones of her only took me 3 weeks for new growth and sounds like it would be very worth it


----------



## DoeEyed (Mar 26, 2010)

Now there's an interesting idea, I do still have a space open under the MH lights - I think I'll try it!


----------



## laceygirl (Mar 26, 2010)

Solcyn26 said:


> lol no its way too late now i was just hoping u had already cloned her b4 flower but so what atleast u got some early smoke...woooohooo


Hi everyone, just a side note, I have cloned when in flower, it took longer but it was successful, but I will point out they weren't in the last week of flower, about 4 weeks in...

Laceygirl...

You know it probably would work in an aerocloner Doe...


----------



## DoeEyed (Mar 26, 2010)

Well I chopped her, and I am still unsure as to the cause of the early turning. But I suspect pollination. Although I still cannot find any bananas on that plant or any other, there were tiny, immature seeds developing (like half the size of the inside kernal of a piece of corn). Are they there if she isn't pollinated? I cannot imagine how it happened, or why it would be only her - not like there's a mile between plants or anything, lol. Kind of frustrating, in a way - there were so many smaller buds growing, I would have liked to see her finish. Oh well. Not knowing if she was a hermie I decided not to reveg or clone.

I got a couple pics though, before she got cut - at least you can see how frosty she was getting (as are the rest). I did check about half a dozen different spots on the plant - all were 50/50, so - there it is. Had a couple pics of the harvested bud, but I can't load 'em, they showed my local newspaper. I'll get a few after it dries. I'm guessing there won't be much beyond an ounce dry, on this girl. Here's to hoping nothing happens to the rest of the ladies! If nothing else, I'll call it more space for the others under the light.


----------



## goofygolfer (Mar 27, 2010)

DoeEyed said:


> Well I chopped her, and I am still unsure as to the cause of the early turning. But I suspect pollination. Although I still cannot find any bananas on that plant or any other, there were tiny, immature seeds developing (like half the size of the inside kernal of a piece of corn). Are they there if she isn't pollinated? I cannot imagine how it happened, or why it would be only her - not like there's a mile between plants or anything, lol. Kind of frustrating, in a way - there were so many smaller buds growing, I would have liked to see her finish. Oh well. Not knowing if she was a hermie I decided not to reveg or clone.
> 
> I got a couple pics though, before she got cut - at least you can see how frosty she was getting (as are the rest). I did check about half a dozen different spots on the plant - all were 50/50, so - there it is. Had a couple pics of the harvested bud, but I can't load 'em, they showed my local newspaper. I'll get a few after it dries. I'm guessing there won't be much beyond an ounce dry, on this girl. Here's to hoping nothing happens to the rest of the ladies! If nothing else, I'll call it more space for the others under the light.


DOE i think what you saw was mature false seed pods . i had some on my ppp but i know it wasn't pollinated only had two girls . i read on riu about this but i cant find the link


----------



## wonderblunder (Mar 27, 2010)

Once a female is successfully pollinated she will wrap it up....... I had that on my PW, and Loaded diagnosed, and to all of my knowledge was correct


----------



## DoeEyed (Mar 27, 2010)

Well, real seed or false, she's gone. lol I can't think what else would both cause seeds (however tiny), and force her to finish so early, besides pollination. I'll have to search that false seed thing though, interesting theory. I am disappointed with the weight - but I guess if I get an ounce off a plant only flowered for six weeks, I should be happy, eh?


----------



## Solcyn26 (Mar 27, 2010)

i think it was genetic gurl...some recessive gene trait that just bubbled to the surface...i cant see any signs of pollination...cant wait for the smoke report


----------



## mv400 (Mar 27, 2010)

Interesting. I have the same early finishing with my Super Lemon Haze, Selma. She is the tallest in my grow tent. I checked last week and realized she got 50/50 clear/cloudy trichomes and since I like nice headstone I took her out to complete darkness and started flushing on thursday. I will be chopping her on wednesday after a week of darkness. I guess some phenotypes of these hybrids tend to do that.


----------



## DoeEyed (Mar 27, 2010)

Yeah, I don't know exactly what the deal was. But I am looking forward to trying it - never had Lemon Skunk before! I'll have to compare it to the rest, when it finishes.


----------



## cruzer101 (Mar 27, 2010)

So lemon skunk smells like skunk, not lemons as it flowering?
I was thinking of growing that in my greenhouse to help disguise the smell.


----------



## Solcyn26 (Mar 27, 2010)

DoeEyed said:


> Yeah, I don't know exactly what the deal was. But I am looking forward to trying it - never had Lemon Skunk before! I'll have to compare it to the rest, when it finishes.


having some early bud will go along way to helping u b more patient while u wait for her sisters to finish..thats always good


----------



## DoeEyed (Mar 28, 2010)

cruzer101 said:


> So lemon skunk smells like skunk, not lemons as it flowering?
> I was thinking of growing that in my greenhouse to help disguise the smell.


 Pretty much. The finished product smells more lemony than the plants did. I mean the odor is mild while they're growing, unless you disturb them - but not much of a coverup.


Solcyn26 said:


> having some early bud will go along way to helping u b more patient while u wait for her sisters to finish..thats always good


 Very true! lol


----------



## wonderblunder (Mar 28, 2010)

THat looks delicious. Are revegging it?


----------



## XxNinjaxX (Mar 29, 2010)

Hey Doe. I'm confused, people are saying u have Super Lemon Haze, but I can only see you write about the Lemon Skunk?
Ladies are looking lovely tho, so Congrats


----------



## laceygirl (Mar 29, 2010)

XxNinjaxX said:


> Hey Doe. I'm confused, people are saying u have Super Lemon Haze, but I can only see you write about the Lemon Skunk?
> Ladies are looking lovely tho, so Congrats


Hi Ninja, on page 47 of this journal you can see the little pic of her lemon haze... Its about pic 13 from memory....

We are both watching each others grows...lol.. 
Laceygirl...


----------



## DoeEyed (Mar 29, 2010)

Alrighty - lots going on! A peek into the veg room, it's looking pretty full in there! lol Let's begin with the Chronic - I have babies!  8 out of 9 seeds have sprouted for me, nice strong, healthy seedlings. I'm not giving up on the last one yet, the rest just sprouted yesterday. Because of the lack of vigor shown by my current Hempy Buckets, I've decided to put these little ones into soil - stick with what I know, until I get that dialed in better.

Next: The Cheese/Power Kush clones. Three out of the five have roots, yay! Even if the other two never show, that's better than I did with the soil cloning - I'm sold! The two strongest will probably get to grow out.

On to the Hempy Buckets. Is it me? Probably something I've done wrong, but although these two are growing (here's my Super Lemon Haze, Ninja!) they just don't have the oomph I would expect for four weeks along. If they don't get growing real quick like, I may try and replant them in soil.

Lots of excellent vegging for this group. A recap for anyone recently joining along, they include feminized versions of the following: Bubba Kush, Cheese, Power Kush, Royal Kush, The Church, Train Wreck, and White Widow. Only two weeks left before these lovely ladies go to the flowering room! The Power Kush is growing the fastest, however - it also seems to be the most sensitive to heat, whereas The Church is most sensitive to nutes. 

Interesting note - the seed that was supposed to be TW, that plant doesn't look like the last TW I grew. Wonder if it's a different pheno, or a different strain altogether.

Next: my Lemon Skunk clones. Flowering well and truly now, no issues. I've been playing with my camera settings (thanks for the tips, BigSky!) trying to get better pictures for you guys. Not too bad, at least you can kind of see the right color, I'm still working on it.

Last, my oldest Lemon Skunk. I've quit with the molasses - for some reason, the last two times I've given it, it's caused a loss of leaves. Not acceptable - I'd just as soon do without it. Other than that, the buds are filling in nicely. They are getting very sugary, the best yet for that, I think!

That's it for now - hope you enjoy the pics!


----------



## laceygirl (Mar 29, 2010)

Are you watering from the top until the roots can reach the bottom of the pot??... I usually hand water from the top for about 9 days until they grow legs, then I just water from the bottom... I am still watering the two new mothers in my big tent by hand, from the top and they have exploded... Maybe give that a go? 

Laceygirl...


----------



## DoeEyed (Mar 29, 2010)

Yep, I've been watering from the top, and I hand water _all_ of my plants. I always make sure the area right around the stem gets wet, so I know the water is hitting the roots.


----------



## laceygirl (Mar 29, 2010)

Then that's weird.. I am at a loss..  Maybe just a funky couple of plants... How many SLH do you have? and you grew those from seed didn't you?... I was lucky enough to be given established cuttings...
Still even at four weeks they should be a little bigger hay? But again, I reckon they'll come good for you...  They are past the super hard part now they just have to get comfy and grow...

Laceygirl..


----------



## IAm5toned (Mar 29, 2010)

yuor hempys look like they are burning lotsa N making roots... wait till they hit the rez and they will _explode_ with new growth


----------



## DST (Mar 29, 2010)

Hey DoeEyed, just passing through to get your full update. Congrats on the babies. Everything else seems to be going to plan. Re the one you chopped early, perhaps the nanner is inside one of the buds. I have seen this before, the bud grows round the nanner, causing minimal spreading of polem, but the area around the nanner is pollinated. It's only when you break open the bud that you see the male flower.....I am sure it will stick get you nicely stoned.

Have a good week,

Peace, DST


----------



## DoeEyed (Mar 29, 2010)

laceygirl said:


> Then that's weird.. I am at a loss..  Maybe just a funky couple of plants... How many SLH do you have? and you grew those from seed didn't you?... I was lucky enough to be given established cuttings...
> Still even at four weeks they should be a little bigger hay? But again, I reckon they'll come good for you...  They are past the super hard part now they just have to get comfy and grow...
> 
> Laceygirl..


Yeah just the one SLH, she was from seed. She was doing great befoe getting put into the big bucket - I think I transplanted too soon, and waited to feed too long - now probably overfed. lol Need your opinion - she's the size now I usually top at, would you top her or no, with her struggleing?


IAm5toned said:


> yuor hempys look like they are burning lotsa N making roots... wait till they hit the rez and they will _explode_ with new growth


I hope so! 


DST said:


> Hey DoeEyed, just passing through to get your full update. Congrats on the babies. Everything else seems to be going to plan. Re the one you chopped early, perhaps the nanner is inside one of the buds. I have seen this before, the bud grows round the nanner, causing minimal spreading of polem, but the area around the nanner is pollinated. It's only when you break open the bud that you see the male flower.....I am sure it will stick get you nicely stoned.
> 
> Have a good week,
> 
> Peace, DST


Thanks for stopping by, DST. You're probably right. The bud is taking forever to dry, my drying closet is probably a touch too cold right now. I wanna try it! lol


----------



## DenseBuds (Mar 29, 2010)

Congrats on the clones rooting! I'm sure the remaining ones are just behind a bit and will catch up. When do you plan to transplant them to dirt?


----------



## DoeEyed (Mar 29, 2010)

DenseBuds said:


> Congrats on the clones rooting! I'm sure the remaining ones are just behind a bit and will catch up. When do you plan to transplant them to dirt?


 Thanks! Wasn't sure if they would do it, coming off three week old plants! I was still considering when to plant - what would you suggest? Wait for twice the roots as they have?


----------



## DenseBuds (Mar 29, 2010)

DoeEyed said:


> Thanks! Wasn't sure if they would do it, coming off three week old plants! I was still considering when to plant - what would you suggest? Wait for twice the roots as they have?


Ya, I think that's about right.


----------



## Solcyn26 (Mar 29, 2010)

DoeEyed said:


> Thanks! Wasn't sure if they would do it, coming off three week old plants! I was still considering when to plant - what would you suggest? Wait for twice the roots as they have?


ive done it both ways planted when roots showed and i've also left them in there to grow till i was ready to flower not to waste space in my veg...just an idea


----------



## laceygirl (Mar 29, 2010)

The SLH is pretty small Doe, I'd probably give her another week before topping. Just to be on the safe side, and to give her a little more time to recover, she's your only seed, so err on the side of caution... 
Laceygirl...


----------



## BU5T4 (Mar 29, 2010)

So is that SLH about the normal size that you would top your plants at? It seems so small, I would be scared to chop a bit off my plant when it is so tiny. Thats why I didn't top mine I just crapped out of it. Think i'll try it on my next grow.


----------



## DoeEyed (Mar 29, 2010)

Pretty close. I usually top when they reach about five nodes - that's where she's at, just growing in the fifth node now. If you look at my clones - they are about the same size as the top of that plant. Only, usually they reach that size for me around three weeks old, not four and a half. She's about ten full days behind, in her growth.


----------



## laceygirl (Mar 29, 2010)

DoeEyed said:


> Pretty close. I usually top when they reach about five nodes - that's where she's at, just growing in the fifth node now. If you look at my clones - they are about the same size as the top of that plant. Only, usually they reach that size for me around three weeks old, not four and a half. She's about ten full days behind, in her growth.


Good I'm glad you are talking about this doe... I've read the threads on topping but I was wondering if you could tell me exactly where you make the cut????

Laceygirl...


----------



## DoeEyed (Mar 29, 2010)

laceygirl said:


> Good I'm glad you are talking about this doe... I've read the threads on topping but I was wondering if you could tell me exactly where you make the cut????
> 
> Laceygirl...


You bet! Sorry it took me a minute, modified a pic to show you where to cut.

*1* is the first node on the plant. Single bladed leaves usually, and not a "true" node.

*2* is the first "true" node on the plant.

*3* is the second "true" node on the plant.

The cut is half an inch to an inch, _*above*_ the second true node. Cutting here will give you four main colas.


----------



## laceygirl (Mar 29, 2010)

THANKYOU.... Finally someone has shown one simple pic that will explain everything..... I've read Uncle Bens thread and now theres' so much bullshit to wade thru to find the answers so THANKYOU Doe, I am going to cut and past that into my own journal....

Laceygirl...


----------



## DoeEyed (Mar 29, 2010)

Glad I could help!


----------



## DenseBuds (Mar 30, 2010)

DoeEyed said:


> You bet! Sorry it took me a minute, modified a pic to show you where to cut.
> 
> *1* is the first node on the plant. Single bladed leaves usually, and not a "true" node.
> 
> ...


I would cut it. That's consistent with where I usually do it. If you go higher or wait longer, you'll get more smaller colas and end up cuttin off the poor performing/shorter colas in the first few weeks of flowering to send energy to a select few.


----------



## DoeEyed (Mar 30, 2010)

Hmmmm - what to do? Think I'm gonna have to cut - who knows? Maybe it'll spark her to better growth. One other thing on topping - I usually cut right at lights on, they seem to respond just a bit faster - I read it's something to do with the growth hormones being more in the roots at lights on, and more in the top after a day of growth. On another note, the last Chronic seed I planted sprouted last night, so that's 9/9 germination rate for that round. Yay! Planted the little ones in soil last night. Hardly slept, though - I always have a hard time when I have seedlings. Ugh! lol


----------



## BU5T4 (Mar 30, 2010)

DoeEyed said:


> Hmmmm - what to do? Think I'm gonna have to cut - who knows? Maybe it'll spark her to better growth. One other thing on topping - I usually cut right at lights on, they seem to respond just a bit faster - I read it's something to do with the growth hormones being more in the roots at lights on, and more in the top after a day of growth. On another note, the last Chronic seed I planted sprouted last night, so that's 9/9 germination rate for that round. Yay! Planted the little ones in soil last night. Hardly slept, though - I always have a hard time when I have seedlings. Ugh! lol


ugh thats so sweet, like having your own wee babies isn't it? God i'm so protective of my plant just now what am I gonny be like when I have kids


----------



## DoeEyed (Mar 30, 2010)

lol I raised four kids, you would think I would be over this sleepless night thing!


----------



## BU5T4 (Mar 30, 2010)

DoeEyed said:


> lol I raised four kids, you would think I would be over this sleepless night thing!


LOL must be a female thing, my mum still tries to mother me and i'm 31.


----------



## DoeEyed (Mar 30, 2010)

So that early girl has dried, I got 25g off of her. Hoping the remaining plants produce better than that! I haven't yet tried her - trying to be patient enough to put a bit of cure on her.


----------



## Ledhed (Mar 30, 2010)

Just read this whole journal, you effing rule Doe! Love what you've got going on there, keep it up.


----------



## DoeEyed (Mar 30, 2010)

Ledhed said:


> Just read this whole journal, you effing rule Doe! Love what you've got going on there, keep it up.


 Wow the whole thing! Thank you! Glad to have you aboard!


----------



## Solcyn26 (Mar 30, 2010)

Ledhed said:


> Just read this whole journal, you effing rule Doe! Love what you've got going on there, keep it up.


tell that gurl in your profile pic to put on some pants geeeeesh......lol


----------



## DoeEyed (Apr 1, 2010)

I would love your opinions, guys and gals, on two different issues here - I'll ask as I go along. Appreciate the advice, as always!

The Chronic babies are doing great - aside from 100% germination, all of them appear to be strong, healthy babies thus far. Makes me feel a little better about the cost of the beans! lol Moved them into soil, man they are drinking water fast! Already starting on a second set of leaves.

Attack of the clones! Not really, lol. One still has no roots, I'm thinking it may not take, and that's ok. Four out of five successfully rooted cuttings, tops no less, off of three week old plants - proves to me that the Stinkbud cloner works wonders! I've got pretty decent roots on them now - they look like they might be getting hungry, what to do? Add mild nutes to the water, or spray them? Still debating if I want to plant three or four of them. Basically, wether or no I want to add them to the current vegging ladies, or do four as a grow by themselves - I believe I would have a light available for them.

My Hempy's. I topped the SLH, it's still not doing amazing, but it's ok, so on she goes. The little twin, however - she just isn't thriving. Look how tiny she is still - like a mini weed plant. I've read that the smaller twin doesn't usually make it, I see why. It is still growing - but I don't know that I want to take up a spot on this grow for such a tiny plant. So I might put her down. Could either replace her with a clone, or maybe try the auto seed I got last order - Sweet Deep Grapefruit, I think, without looking - and supposed to be a 60 day plant, start to finish. Still debating.

On to my vegging smorgasboard. They are doing great, amybe too good, lol. Now I am seeing the biggest difference between the CFL's, and the MH light. Under the CFL's, I wouldn't see this size until eight weeks! So - the first question for you guys! They are already about a foot tall, at five and a half weeks! Would you flower at six weeks then? Or still let them go to eight? I don't know - would that just make them harder to flower, penetration wise, or more bud?

My Lemon Skunk clones are doing great! These are the first plants I haven't topped in awhile, so it's interesting to see the difference in how the bud grows. Speaking of clones - I've seen a couple different people on the forums now, saying clones produce less bud, than a plant from seed - true or false?

Lastly - my big girls. I only got the one pic of them tonight - hubby is asleep, and he stashed my camera's battery charger somewhere. But it is here I have my second question. See the plant in the back right corner? The colas on that plant, though the pics don't really show, are _two to three times larger_, that the other three plants! Now - there are only three things about this plant that were different than the rest, and I want your guys' opinions, on which you think is the reason why - because I would really love to duplicate this, obviously. So! The differences:

1. This plant was bushier than the rest, all through vegging. So genetics, I guess.

2. She was the one directly under the HPS light for the first three weeks of flowering.

3. This plant is the one I took about _ten_ clones off of, when trying out the soil cloner I made - so trimming?

So which of these do you think made her have the biggest colas?

Lastly - smoke report for that Lemon Skunk. Very nice! Burning, it has a mild lemony ganja scent, and a smooth, mild taste - definately different than other strains I've tried. The high is a bit of a creeper. It seems to only take 2 -3 good hits, for everyone who's tried it, to get a great stone. We all agree, it's a nice, mellow, relaxing stone - very pleasant. Doesn't have the same "knock you on your ass" effect as say Train Wreck or Widow, but it's definately a nice high!


----------



## Iamabongman (Apr 1, 2010)

i like the ladybirds. how often do you put em in the garden?

actually scratch this out. read back a little bit and got all my answers. beetles eh?


----------



## laceygirl (Apr 1, 2010)

Doe, Notice How your ladybeetles are around your cloner? They are looking for water... You should leave a little saucer of water out for them to drink, they will live longer... 

Lacey... I wish I had ladybeetles in my grow...


----------



## riddleme (Apr 1, 2010)

> 1. This plant was bushier than the rest, all through vegging. So genetics, I guess.
> 
> 2. She was the one directly under the HPS light for the first three weeks of flowering.
> 
> ...


Hi Doe

I would say a combination of all 3, with genetics being #1, the direct light during veg making a good root mass and the clippings causeing an increase in healing/growth hormones in the plant

Riddle


----------



## ReelFiles (Apr 1, 2010)

Very nice update, looking good with the exception of the hempy craptacular buckets. If you wanna save those babies put them in soil, you're just wasting weeks with them now.


----------



## Solcyn26 (Apr 1, 2010)

DoeEyed said:


> I would love your opinions, guys and gals, on two different issues here - I'll ask as I go along. Appreciate the advice, as always!
> 
> The Chronic babies are doing great - aside from 100% germination, all of them appear to be strong, healthy babies thus far. Makes me feel a little better about the cost of the beans! lol Moved them into soil, man they are drinking water fast! Already starting on a second set of leaves.
> 
> ...


hey gurl evrything looks great keep it up...
1. about ur clones u can do either or...add 1/4 strength nutes in cloner and keep them there...u can foliar feed until roots get stronger...hell u could just plant now and throw them all in to flower since they wont take up alot space right now and get like 1.5-2 oz off each kinda lie a mini 4 plant sea of green

2 i wish i could help with the hempys but ive never run them although ive seen great results

3.it all depends on your set up fpr me personally any thing over two feet going into flower will not get enough light when full grown under my 600..so i tend to add them to flower at about 1.5 feet tall to ensure good light penatration...i have a rhino with side branches just as fat if not fatter than my top buds, when i look into my plant there is always lihgt bouncing off of the inside so i guess if u let her go longer just make sure to thin her out a bit so light can get in everywhere

4 ive heard this b4 and i think its because clones dont branch out to the same extent that plants from seed do..atleast without a fair bit of coaxing but ive had super branchy clones it just depends how u whup them into shape but i dont have to tell u about bondage...lol..seems lie u got it figured out just fine

5 as far as the big bud plant u got i would say its a combination of all three factors...great genetics...great light saturation...which also has to do with u thinning her out for clones...some selective pruning is great for marijuana..just dont do it like these dudes on here that rip off all there fan leaves....uuuuugh that hurts so bad

goood luck gurly gurl im pullin for u


----------



## DoeEyed (Apr 1, 2010)

So - i've decided, I'm gonna kill the tiny twin. Try and transplant the SLH. And do a bit of (shudders violently) *gasp* _trimming_, to my vegging set. And, I just planted the young clones into the dirt - I like the idea of a mini grow. But I will let them veg for a minute, first.


----------



## DoeEyed (Apr 1, 2010)

Ok! Work is finished. Killed the small twin - root system was pathetic. Not very great on the SLH, either, for that matter. prognosis - stunted growth due to overwatering. I was watering them once a day, then once every other day - and it was too much. Anyway - got her in some soil now, she should take off. Probably have a bit of stress, as i tore some of the roots.

As for the trimming - I made a discovery, that makes me feel like a complete newb again. Every last one of my girls actually had _six _colas. Since I've been doing it, I've topped for six every damn time! Just never noticed, because the bottom two never really grew up to match the top four! I cut the bottom two off of each of them, along with a few leaves. I think this is why my buds never seemed to gain the size I thought they should. The more colas you have, the smaller they are. So - guess I answered the question about my Lemon Skunk. I cut the bottom ones off of it when trying to take clones. You were right, Dave!


----------



## cruzer101 (Apr 1, 2010)

I am the same way Doe, I gotta see the results before it registers in my brain.

Seed vs clone, My opinion is seeds have a vigor unlike clones when they start out but the overall size of the finished plant would be the same if you trimmed of the lower branches. The more lower you remove the larger the rest becomes.

If you want height, top the ends of the side branches then a few weeks later remove them. I grew stalks four feet long that way.


----------



## laceygirl (Apr 2, 2010)

DoeEyed said:


> Ok! Work is finished. Killed the small twin - root system was pathetic. Not very great on the SLH, either, for that matter. prognosis - stunted growth due to overwatering. I was watering them once a day, then once every other day - and it was too much. Anyway - got her in some soil now, she should take off. Probably have a bit of stress, as i tore some of the roots.
> 
> As for the trimming - I made a discovery, that makes me feel like a complete newb again. Every last one of my girls actually had _six _colas. Since I've been doing it, I've topped for six every damn time! Just never noticed, because the bottom two never really grew up to match the top four! I cut the bottom two off of each of them, along with a few leaves. I think this is why my buds never seemed to gain the size I thought they should. The more colas you have, the smaller they are. So - guess I answered the question about my Lemon Skunk. I cut the bottom ones off of it when trying to take clones. You were right, Dave!


So Doe, can you revise your topping pic for me please, or should I just cut one more node back down the stem to compensate...?? Cut above number 2 instead of number three???

Laceygirl...


----------



## DoeEyed (Apr 2, 2010)

laceygirl said:


> So Doe, can you revise your topping pic for me please, or should I just cut one more node back down the stem to compensate...?? Cut above number 2 instead of number three???
> 
> Laceygirl...


 Yep, exactly right Laceygirl, but I will revise the pic for you, just the same. Post it in your journal as soon as it's ready.


----------



## laceygirl (Apr 2, 2010)

DoeEyed said:


> Yep, exactly right Laceygirl, but I will revise the pic for you, just the same. Post it in your journal as soon as it's ready.


Thank you Doe, you're a gem, to be sure...


----------



## wonderblunder (Apr 2, 2010)

Wow, Lots of things happening here. Lemon SKunk sounds great right about now. Definitely very unique smoke..... Jealous..... 
How many lights in the flower room now? I saw a 3rd hood? Sounds like you never stop moving over there.. wish I had that ambition........


----------



## DoeEyed (Apr 2, 2010)

wonderblunder said:


> Wow, Lots of things happening here. Lemon SKunk sounds great right about now. Definitely very unique smoke..... Jealous.....
> How many lights in the flower room now? I saw a 3rd hood? Sounds like you never stop moving over there.. wish I had that ambition........


 Thanks, wonder! There are four 600w in that room, and the last two are getting fired up tonight - putting the vegging group in to flower. I'll snap a pic when they are going.


----------



## wonderblunder (Apr 2, 2010)

Nice Doe, I like your style. Eventually I am shooting for 100% organic and sustainable setup. 600ws would be key...... I want to start harvesting worm castings with some worm trays, and compost, and reuse. WOuld have to keep about 6 times the amount of soil for 1 run on hand but its doable. I would probably want to do some nutrients through flowering though.

Will this be the first time you have it all lit up? Any electrical work involved?


----------



## DoeEyed (Apr 2, 2010)

wonderblunder said:


> Nice Doe, I like your style. Eventually I am shooting for 100% organic and sustainable setup. 600ws would be key...... I want to start harvesting worm castings with some worm trays, and compost, and reuse. WOuld have to keep about 6 times the amount of soil for 1 run on hand but its doable. I would probably want to do some nutrients through flowering though.
> 
> Will this be the first time you have it all lit up? Any electrical work involved?


Here they are! Finally, getting to see them all in action. Yep, this is the first time I fired them all up. Did electrical this past winter, when I decided I would be upgrading lights. Ran two extra 20amp lines, just for the lights. Got a pair of 600's and one 400 on each line. 

So there we are, my madness revealed! muaaa haaa haaa...


----------



## riddleme (Apr 2, 2010)

Looking absolutely awesome Doe

I would have trouble leaving that room


----------



## DevilishlyKatt (Apr 2, 2010)

Looks great as usual!  Would love to have enough room for a setup like yours


----------



## laceygirl (Apr 3, 2010)

Hi Doe, I love, love, love your grow space... Its so very cool and unashamed....

But I do have a question about lighting schedules and darkness... How does it work with three different sized plants in the one area??... I am bloody fascinated... I am a segregator... I like to keep em closed off and covered away from the world, and each other so I can control everything about them... I am the dictator of my plants...lol..

What schedules do you run please?

Laceygirl...


----------



## wonderblunder (Apr 3, 2010)

Looking good Doe. I imagine your running everything at 110? Looking good. Sounds like you are running less that 75% load on those which is kickass. Hubby has got to be jealous of your play room now......


----------



## DoeEyed (Apr 3, 2010)

laceygirl said:


> Hi Doe, I love, love, love your grow space... Its so very cool and unashamed....
> 
> But I do have a question about lighting schedules and darkness... How does it work with three different sized plants in the one area??... I am bloody fascinated... I am a segregator... I like to keep em closed off and covered away from the world, and each other so I can control everything about them... I am the dictator of my plants...lol..
> 
> ...


Hey Laceygirl, everyone is on the same schedule in that room, time wise - except one pair of lights comes on five minutes after the other, just so I don't have four of them all powering up at once! lol As this room is just for flowering - everyone is 12/12. As for age - I keep plants from the same grow, same age bracket, under a light together. If you see how I have the ducting, looks weird, but it means I can adjust each light individually for height. So - the oldest LS are under one light, LS clones under the next light, and now these guys (all the same grow) under the last two lights. When the Big LS come out, and that light is free, I'll throw those four clones under it. When the LS clones are finished, It'll be close to time to put the Chronic under. And so on. Probably wind up with a free light now and again, because with the planting time, I am allowing almost ten weeks for each batch to flower - you never know. lol I run my flowering lights from 7pm to 7am, helps the heat stay down a bit. Veg room is on from 4pm to noon.


wonderblunder said:


> Looking good Doe. I imagine your running everything at 110? Looking good. Sounds like you are running less that 75% load on those which is kickass. Hubby has got to be jealous of your play room now......


Yep, 110. Yep, he's jealous. lol Gets all sad and pouty, if I can't find something for him to help with. lol


----------



## hardroc (Apr 3, 2010)

Hey girl, dropped by to check out your journal, didn't read all the way through though, she's a long 1. Very impressed with the upgrade. Jelous as hell actually lol.
Looks like you got it pretty well dialed in eh?
can't wait to see the progress

-hardroc


----------



## DoeEyed (Apr 3, 2010)

Hey thanks for stopping by! I try - always room for improvement, eh? Biggest fuckup I've done in awhile - realized this week I've been topping for _six_ colas, instead of four, lost a lot of bud weight because of it.


----------



## goofygolfer (Apr 3, 2010)

wow i am impressed. i would die for that much space . i agree it would be hard to leave that room also the experimentation would never end . i think i would be like a mad scientist.


----------



## wonderblunder (Apr 3, 2010)

at least you have a helper, as long as you don't get mad at him. He smokes as well ?


----------



## Solcyn26 (Apr 3, 2010)

DoeEyed said:


> Here they are! Finally, getting to see them all in action. Yep, this is the first time I fired them all up. Did electrical this past winter, when I decided I would be upgrading lights. Ran two extra 20amp lines, just for the lights. Got a pair of 600's and one 400 on each line.
> 
> So there we are, my madness revealed! muaaa haaa haaa...


i always wanted to go to heaven when i die....not anymore im going to does


----------



## wonderblunder (Apr 3, 2010)

Solcyn26 said:


> i always wanted to go to heaven when i die....not anymore im going to does


see how her husband feels about a dead guy hanging around and smoking all the dope.......


----------



## DoeEyed (Apr 4, 2010)

Solcyn26 said:


> i always wanted to go to heaven when i die....not anymore im going to does





wonderblunder said:


> see how her husband feels about a dead guy hanging around and smoking all the dope.......


 
lol, you guys... Yeah, wonder, he smokes too. As do my two oldest (who are both grown). They are my quality control team! hehe


----------



## cruzer101 (Apr 5, 2010)

You Go Girl!









I love it.
So you and hubby lookin for a roomie?​


----------



## DoeEyed (Apr 5, 2010)

lol...Sure cruzer, I think I could squeeze you in over there on the left...


----------



## DoeEyed (Apr 5, 2010)

No problems this week. Staring with my youngest, the Chronic - they are doing great! At eleven days old, I'm seeing the third node starting to come in. What a healthy, vibrant strain this is!

On to my little clones. New growth is happening, though I suspect they are working harder to put down even more roots. I still feel confidant that the four of them will make it.

I still have the little Super Lemon Haze in vegging. She looks so much better, after a short time in soil - considering how poorly she was doing, and having been topped. Since I cut her at the wrong place - I didn't want to cut her again, so instead, I pinched out the tiny bottom colas that were trying to grow in. Seemed like it would be less stressful. Definately seeing better color on her. Burnt out a bulb today - AgroMax 400w MH conversion. It's got a year warrenty though, and I had bought spares, so it's all good. We had a power flicker this morning - probably what did it. That and about five random outages in the past couple months, grrrr.

The big group is loving the HPS light. Seems they always perk right up, almost like they were craving that light spectrum. lol Took a pic of each strain, so you could see the progress better. In order from left to right: Bubba Kush, Power Kush, White Widow, Church, the top of the Train Wreck (hey she's in the middle! lol), Royal Kush, and Cheese.
The temps are under control - staying pretty steady around 78F, even with all four lights on. Yay air cooled hoods! Quite comfy in there, really - one could sit naked, provided one didn't mind the occassional pinch on the backside by a beetle. Or cruzer in his sleeping bag over there. lol

My Lemon Skunk clones are flowering nicely. I'm happy with the buds, for being four weeks in. 

Lastly - ye ole' Lemon Skunk. I don't think the colas are getting any bigger. Again I'm kicking myself, for fucking up the topping. My own fault. Oh well - live and learn, eh? Getting hard to be patient now. I was up there checking them tonight, got right up in their buds, and told them bitches they were lucky to still be alive! lol

Now for the fun part - uploading a gazillion pics for you guys. Wake me when it's over!


----------



## Fditty00 (Apr 6, 2010)

Well well well Look at u go! Bubbleclonerz, ladybugs, 1000 new strains. Looks like u have room for my futon in that room??
Sorry, I hit unsubscribe due to stoned iPhone user-ness

Question? What is that 10" exaust fan sticking up from the floor used for??

Howdy Lacey!


----------



## DoeEyed (Apr 6, 2010)

Fditty00 said:


> Well well well Look at u go! Bubbleclonerz, ladybugs, 1000 new strains. Looks like u have room for my futon in that room??
> Sorry, I hit unsubscribe due to stoned iPhone user-ness
> 
> Question? What is that 10" exaust fan sticking up from the floor used for??
> ...


 lol...It's an 8" actually, that's my intake. Both my rooms happen to be above my dining room, where my big AC unit for the house is. So I put a hole right through the floor, in both rooms, into my downstairs ceiling. Their is an 8" inline fan in each one, drawing cool, fresh air into the rooms.

So - a bud looked at me funny. Had to get her! lol I chopped the oldest Lemon Skunk ladies last night. Had to give in and buy a dehumidifier today, with the warmer weather the humidity in my drying closet got up to 70%! Not acceptable - rather spend $150, than risk losing my crop to mold. Need it anyway, now that it's warmer - I'll put it in the flower room when I don't have buds drying. Kind of amazing - within 30 minutes of being in that closet, it dropped the humidity from the 70%, down to 40%! Also puts out a bit more heat than I thought it would. Oh well - always give and take with everything, isn't it?
So the largest colas from the "super" plant, lol - they are on that back hanger, you can see how much bigger they are than the rest of them. Crazy, huh?


----------



## laceygirl (Apr 7, 2010)

Fditty00 said:


> Well well well Look at u go! Bubbleclonerz, ladybugs, 1000 new strains. Looks like u have room for my futon in that room??
> Sorry, I hit unsubscribe due to stoned iPhone user-ness
> 
> Question? What is that 10" exaust fan sticking up from the floor used for??
> ...


Howdy back... Hi Doe... Just checking in..lol..


----------



## wonderblunder (Apr 8, 2010)

I hope you still have the good old antique humdifier as well though


----------



## cruzer101 (Apr 8, 2010)

I been looking at humidifiers about that size for my greenhouse. You say it puts out heat eh? I didn't think about that. 
So it dropped 30% RH but went up in temp, how much, like 10° maybe?


----------



## laceygirl (Apr 8, 2010)

Hey Doe this is the humidifyer I picked up off ebay for $80.00 delivered..

Its a great one as it emits cold mist instead of hot...

Its ultrasonic and it works as soon as you turn it on.. Its amazing, no warm up time, instant steam...







Here it is working...






Just a thought if your antique ever claps out...lol..

Laceygirl...


----------



## goofygolfer (Apr 8, 2010)

vBulletin Message You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to DoeEyed again.

i thought i rep you a little but i 'm able you 've got it down pat .


----------



## DoeEyed (Apr 9, 2010)

wonderblunder said:


> I hope you still have the good old antique humdifier as well though


Oh yeah, she's a resident of the veg room - got her own corner, even. lol 


cruzer101 said:


> I been looking at humidifiers about that size for my greenhouse. You say it puts out heat eh? I didn't think about that.
> So it dropped 30% RH but went up in temp, how much, like 10° maybe?


Yeah a _lot_ of heat, cruz. It may have dropped the humidity even more, but I had to open the door up more and let cool air in - it actually drove the temp up in there to 95F, from 65F! In just the half hour. Which makes sense I guess, it must be just about like an air conditioner, as far as that goes. Maybe I'll look around and see if I can find one with exhaust hoses, like the portable AC units have.


laceygirl said:


> Hey Doe this is the humidifyer I picked up off ebay for $80.00 delivered..
> 
> Its a great one as it emits cold mist instead of hot...
> 
> ...


Nice, Laceygirl. Round here, you can find those things pretty cheap - soooooo much cheaper than the dehumidifier. But I have faith in the old girl - wouldn't suprise me, if she outlasted your new one! They just don't make things to last, anymore.


goofygolfer said:


> vBulletin Message You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to DoeEyed again.
> 
> i thought i rep you a little but i 'm able you 've got it down pat .


That's ok GG, appreciate the thought.


----------



## cruzer101 (Apr 9, 2010)

Wow, Thats a lot. thanks for the info. 
It will need to be exhausted like you say, Or maybe built into the wall.


----------



## BigSkyBudTHC (Apr 9, 2010)

lookin good doe. lemon skunk looks tasty. i also just kicked 150 on a dam dehumidifier. noticed some warm exhaust but after the humidity level got down to 35% the exhaust cools down. on the bright side i dont need a heater at night anymore.


----------



## DoeEyed (Apr 9, 2010)

BigSkyBudTHC said:


> lookin good doe. lemon skunk looks tasty. i also just kicked 150 on a dam dehumidifier. noticed some warm exhaust but after the humidity level got down to 35% the exhaust cools down. on the bright side i dont need a heater at night anymore.


lol...I hear that! No heater for me, neither!

So I started a DinaFem batch of seeds today. All feminized, here's what's on the menu:
1 Sweet Deep Grapefruit
1 Fruit Automatic
1 Moby Dick #2
6 Blue Widow

I would have done all Blue Widow, but I only bought 15 of 'em, and the remaining 9 will be for another day. So I threw in some of my freebies. The Fruit Automatic will be my first ever auto strain. I'm feeling a bit overwhelmed with all the different strains, this lot makes 13. But I check my girls at least twice a day - guess if I just take it a day at a time, it''ll be fine. Soon enough, I'll be down to two strains. Wether or not it _stays_ Chronic and Blue Widow, is another story. lol 

Tomorrow I'll be transplanting the clones and the Chronic babies into their 3 gallon homes, and putting my seeds in under the CFL's. I'll snap some pictures when it's done.

The rest of the Lemon Skunk is dry. I got 122g off those four girls, so counting the one cut early, makes for a total of 147g for this grow. Really kicking myself for that topping fuckup, yet again. Hopefully, though, I can improve on this in the future.


----------



## wonderblunder (Apr 11, 2010)

Sounds like everything is tip top. Glad to hear the antique is still around. Not a bad yield on the lemon skunk. I am not impressed with my current run, and is coming down in about 2 weeks.....


----------



## DoeEyed (Apr 13, 2010)

All nine DinaFem seeds germinated for me, had nice quarter inch or better taproots peeking out. Now if they would be so kind as to _sprout_, lol - so mama can stop stressing, and get some sleep!

Replanted the clones into three gallon buckets. They are doing great. I debated the wisdom of topping them - and decided not to, for now, as I don't want them being way shorter than the SLH. I may do a bit of LST with them, however. 

Speaking of the SLH - she is finally beginning to look like a plant. All those wasted growing weeks... Oh well! No more hempy's for me - it just isn't my style. I'm a soil grower!

Planted all the Chronic babies in their three gallon homes. Tomorrow, they'll get their first dose of nutes. I am going to try LST with thse girls, as well. Waiting until they are a bit taller, to begin.

The big group of plants flowering, are doing well. Buds are beginning to form, and they are still getting taller. With the warmer weather moving in, and my rooms heating up a bit, I had to adjust my watering schedule. Instead of around a third gallon each, every third day, they are getting about a quarter gallon each every other day. All of them seem to like this better. Thirsty bitches, grow baby grow! lol

Lastly, the LS clones. I think they look alright , for five weeks into flower. These gals weren't even topped. I just don't know if the yield is gonna be there, but maybe I'm being too critical. Anyway - had to tie the lanky one up, she's getting a bit heavy, can't seem to support herself.
I do like the high from this strain, but I don't think I'll grow it again. Not for a long time, anyway.

So the pics - got the veg room, the cribs, the SLH, the left group together, the Power Kush clone, a Cheese clone, Chronic group, Chronic closeup, the flower room, group A, group B, and LS clone bud shots.


----------



## Mrcool360 (Apr 13, 2010)

Looking good buddy!! Check out my grow in my Sig!!


----------



## laceygirl (Apr 13, 2010)

Anything exciting happening Doe? Just checking in...


----------



## DoeEyed (Apr 13, 2010)

laceygirl said:


> Anything exciting happening Doe? Just checking in...


Hey Laceygirl. Well yes and no. Catch the update last night? If you ever miss it, I post the most recent update page in my sig, as well, so peeps know where to go. Since last night, though, all 9 of my DinaFem group sprouted! So cute - my Blue Widow babies are actually purple, right out of the shell! On the downside - I killed one.  You know how sometimes that membrane sticks to the cotyledons when it emerges from the soil? Well, I got a bit overzealous pulling it off, and instead, pulled the entire damn sprout off the stem. That's a first for me - and hopefully, a last. I sure wish it had been one of the freebies, instead of an expensive BW baby.


----------



## cracker84 (Apr 13, 2010)

Just looking through your journal, very impressive, by the way, how is the smoke on the trainwreck? or have you not finished curing it? (ive only made it to page three, i will continue reading tmrw, sorry if youve posted the smoke report already) thanks!!! ive seen you on the bubba kush thread, im guessing you are interested in growing some?


----------



## DoeEyed (Apr 14, 2010)

cracker84 said:


> Just looking through your journal, very impressive, by the way, how is the smoke on the trainwreck? or have you not finished curing it? (ive only made it to page three, i will continue reading tmrw, sorry if youve posted the smoke report already) thanks!!! ive seen you on the bubba kush thread, im guessing you are interested in growing some?


 Thank you, and welcome aboard! The Train Wreck is long gone, lol. Amazing smoke! But the buds are kind of airy. I'm already growing Bubba Kush, along with ten other strains, lol. Got the smoking smorgasboard here.


----------



## BigSkyBudTHC (Apr 15, 2010)

did you germinate all your blue widow or did you save me a couple? jokes


----------



## DoeEyed (Apr 15, 2010)

BigSkyBudTHC said:


> did you germinate all your blue widow or did you save me a couple? jokes


 Nope not all, got 9 more stashed. This way I'll be planting my last 9 Chronic seeds in - like ten days, I think? Then the last 9 Blue Widow seeds 2.5 weeks after that, after which my first batch of Chronic should be old enough to begin taking clones from.

I mentioned in the Blue Widow thread, but thought I would over here, as well - the BW are the weakest strain to date, that I've grown. I mean they are growing, but they look malformed almost, odd shaped cotyledons, just generally weak. Then again, the seeds were pretty small, too. They have none of the vigor of the Chronic babies.

Of note: The tall, lanky LS clone I had to tie down, that I thought was from that other one which finished early? Well, it's pretty much for sure she is. Five and a half weeks into flower, and she is showing signs now, of finishing. Most of the hairs have turned, and the trichs are already cloudy and 10% amber, all over the plant. She's gonna be done within the next week, just like her mother was. What an interesting anomaly! An Indica that finishes almost as fast as an auto! The only downside is the buds - they just don't have the size that the rest do, that they should. Still - had I taken more clones of her, it almost would have been worth it, to have a six week finishing strain.


----------



## Subtlechaos (Apr 15, 2010)

_*Damn, DE! You got alot goin' on, lady! Everything looks healthy and vibrant.(Except the seedling you MURDERED!) Haha. What'd she do to you? Killer!
Those LS clones look tasty. How far from finishing, do you think? Cut a cola bud, fly it to Illinois and get me ripped! Haha.

Glad I stopped in.*_


----------



## DoeEyed (Apr 15, 2010)

Subtlechaos said:


> _*Damn, DE! You got alot goin' on, lady! Everything looks healthy and vibrant.(Except the seedling you MURDERED!) Haha. What'd she do to you? Killer!*_
> _*Those LS clones look tasty. How far from finishing, do you think? Cut a cola bud, fly it to Illinois and get me ripped! Haha.*_
> 
> _*Glad I stopped in.*_


 lol...Yep that's me, killer of innocent baby seedlings...

Glad you stopped by! The LS clones are at 5.5 weeks flowering, so within two, two and a half weeks, they'll be done. (Except for miss oddball clone - she'll be done this weekend).


----------



## greenfirekilla420 (Apr 15, 2010)

Let her go doe, id wait till like 8 weeks atleast. But then again thats just me.......


----------



## cruzer101 (Apr 16, 2010)

Heres my favorite thirsty bitch,







Shes got some growin to do. 
Awesome looking bud Doe.​


----------



## Eviltwin (Apr 16, 2010)

wow doe they look wonderfull!! 
my power kush just came down yesterday. can't wait to taste it!! noticed you have a nice selection of dinafem. have you done any moby dick? i'm posting new pics today of mine


----------



## DoeEyed (Apr 16, 2010)

Eviltwin said:


> wow doe they look wonderfull!!
> my power kush just came down yesterday. can't wait to taste it!! noticed you have a nice selection of dinafem. have you done any moby dick? i'm posting new pics today of mine


 Thanks cruzer! They have a minute to go still, lol.

Hey thanks for stopping by. Yep, I've done a Moby Dick before, she was amazing! Nice solid buds, amazing smoke - all around great plant! Think I have an albumn of her. I would have gotten more, but the seeds are just a tad on the "too costly" side. I've got a freebie Mobie Dick #2 in there now - here's hoping she's just as tastey!


----------



## Fditty00 (Apr 16, 2010)

Cruzer picked my fave also. Lookin good doll


----------



## BigSkyBudTHC (Apr 17, 2010)

^^^^^ i thought my assitar was hot. lol

+ rep


----------



## "SICC" (Apr 17, 2010)

mmmmm porn


----------



## Fditty00 (Apr 18, 2010)

I was told to change it, due to vulgarity then the 'staff' hit me with negative reps!!


----------



## laceygirl (Apr 24, 2010)

Hey Doe, I haven't heard from you in a while, hows things going over your neck of the woods..??
Laceygirl...

I've had to start a new journal due to all the weird pics that showed up after the upgrade of this site, its listed in my signature...


----------



## Fditty00 (Apr 24, 2010)

I just had a weird Narcotic nap. I woke up and had Doe in my head?? Glad I wasnt the only. Hope she wasnt turned off by the 'new' layout. Hows the weather over there Lace???


----------



## laceygirl (Apr 25, 2010)

Hi Fditty, we're coming into winter here, so its bloody cold as... We get frosts and rain from here on in... YOU????


----------



## cruzer101 (Apr 25, 2010)

Humm, It's Sunday so we should have an update today. At least her pics are not all messed up.
I remember Doe saying she was on dial up. Maybe she is on the phone.


----------



## XxNinjaxX (Apr 25, 2010)

*DOE - *Those buds are looking wicked good. Especially the 1 Cruzer blew up. I'm leaving some Love in ur +Rep box 4 the good job done.
*Fditty00 - *I dont think any1 should be discriminated against for a good bit of Porn.. I'm partial to it myself  So I'm leaving u some Love aswell to combat the -Rep u got from the Mods, which was just down-right uncool.


----------



## BU5T4 (Apr 26, 2010)

I love the piccy cruzer bigged up but this has to be my favourite one so far. It's just so Psychedelic. I was temped to photoshop out the chains just to make it perfect 





How did you get the colours so clear DoeEyed? I can't seem to take any decent pics under HPS I always have to try and catch them before the lights come on.


----------



## Fditty00 (Apr 26, 2010)

laceygirl said:


> Hi Fditty, we're coming into winter here, so its bloody cold as... We get frosts and rain from here on in... YOU????


Just finished winter. Somehow in Michigan, it can find a way to be 98 then 2' snow the next! 


Doe!!!! Hope somthin didnt happen


----------



## laceygirl (Apr 26, 2010)

Doe, are you still here????


----------



## DoeEyed (Apr 27, 2010)

I'm sorry guys, didn't mean to make you worry. I'm here, I'm ok. Been crazy busy, and I really am disgusted with the changes here. I'm gonna go up in a bit here and take pics, just for you guys. BU5T4 - if you wanna photoshop my pic, have at it! The only way I get a pic with decent color, other than sneaking in while the lights are off, is to always use a flash. Even then, you always get more yellow in the pic than there shoudl be.


----------



## theloadeddragon (Apr 27, 2010)

Loving your journal its going to take a little while for me to finish reading. deer outside today.. Funny thing is, the leave my plants and vegetables and everything alone and just graze on grass. Its my daughter that keeps harvesting all the vegetable early!!


----------



## DoeEyed (Apr 27, 2010)

Been a little while coming guys, but the update is here. So! Lots going on, in both rooms. In the veg room:

I've got my last 9 Chronic seeds planted, I'm trying something a bit different this time. I presoaked the seeds, as usual, but this time instead of germing them, put them straight into their cribs. Just put them in last night, so I'm still waiting for the little ladies to show.


The Blue Widow group is doing alright. These guys are the smallest I've had in awhile, at two weeks. I just transplanted the lot last night, into their three gallon buckets. Not really impressed witht he root system on 'em. But it was something I did wrong - because the other three strains with them, are just as small. The only difference was that usually I tap the soil down, you guys know what I mean, I think - kind of compacting it a little. This time I didn't - thought maybe the extra air would increase roots. Don't do it guys! I believe this is the cause of the problem. the cups were half as full, as when I originally planted them! I'm hoping the new soil will do them justice. I was kind of mad too - two of three bags of soil I had, though they have sat in my house for a few weeks, were so wet it was almost unusable. Added extra perlite - and I won't need to water for awhile, hopefully it won't be a problem.
So here we are - Blue Widow, Sweet Deep Grapefruit, Moby Dick #2, and Fruit Automatic.


Next, the Chronic girls. They are four weeks old. Lovely strain! Still have not a single complaint about 'em yet! Healthy, bushy, they are already about ten inches high.


On to the flower room. First the big group. It's really hard to get all the plants in the picture, there are seven under each light. They have been in for three weeks now, and I am pleased with the bud progress.


Put the Super Lemon Haze in to flower now, along with the four clones. They have only been in for about three days, and have already grown about four inches!


Lastly - I harvested the last three Lemon Skunk clones. Here are a couple pics of that. Nice big colas on them, very dense - there are three that size. Plus a closeup of one for you.


That's everything. I gotta say - this new upgrade is making it even harder, for me to upload pics. I'll get by your journals in the next day or so. Thanks for sticking around, guys and gals!


----------



## DevilishlyKatt (Apr 27, 2010)

Looks great, I love reading your updates! Those are some pretty buds


----------



## laceygirl (Apr 27, 2010)

Good to see you back Doe, wow, you've done an excellent job in all stages... Well done.... Can't wait to harvest some of my Lemon Haze, should be nice...


----------



## DenseBuds (Apr 27, 2010)

Pictures don't appear to have worked.


----------



## cruzer101 (Apr 27, 2010)

Hey Doe,

Yea, I was a bit fustrated with this update too. 
It would have been different if they explained what was gonna happen before it did. But they didn't. 
Oh well, good to see you didn't give up. I dont think its something you did but I cant see full size pics either, just the tumbnails.


----------



## DoeEyed (Apr 27, 2010)

UGH! Frustrated isn't the word! My God it took me over an _hour_ last night, to upload those 16 pics, and now even the thumbnails are gone! WTF, RIU! I want the old forum back!

Alright now I've had my temper tantrum - gonna stomp on over to the help thread and squeek at the Mods.


----------



## laceygirl (Apr 27, 2010)

I could see them all Doe, that's weird...


----------



## DoeEyed (Apr 27, 2010)

Can you still, Laceygirl? I don't see anything now, but the text. In the help thread they're saying a bunch of pics up and disappeared....I hear the thumbnails won't open, either.


----------



## laceygirl (Apr 27, 2010)

I can definately see all your pics.... Even the blown up ones...

Apparently you can't see my pics at all... ???? 

You can go to my profile and have a look in my superlemon haze journal, you might be able to see them there... I upload my pics to the site first then use the bbcode to cut and paste the whole photo without having to upload thumbnails....


----------



## cruzer101 (Apr 27, 2010)

Hum, about your pics, There baaack... Kind of a poltergeist thing huh?


----------



## BU5T4 (Apr 27, 2010)

Hay DoeEyed nice update, glad to see your back was starting to get a little worried. 

I can see all your piccies now and they look amazing as ever. I really appreciate you taking the time to upload them as i'm sure it takes forever over dialup.

The new site design is a pain in the ass at the moment but i'm sure once we start using the blog feature to update our journals it will get better. Guess the only thing is that you wouldn't ever need to create a new thread normally but soon your going to have to as they are locking the thread for new posts. Actually this shouldn't effect you either as you will just be updating this one. hmmm


----------



## cruzer101 (Apr 28, 2010)

Hey Doe, your attachments are comming up, heres my fav<







See, I couldnt do that unless I could see them.
Hey I got an idea, maybe you need to delete your browser history, the cookies and stuff. That may do it.


----------



## DoeEyed (Apr 30, 2010)

Hey cruz, thanks. I tried deleteing my cookies, browsing history - hell I even tried opening two other browsers, and with the same result. So I don't know what the deal is. Guess as long as you guys can see the pics, I'm not gonna worry overmuch about it.


----------



## Fditty00 (Apr 30, 2010)

was told to open it, then copy and paste. But it can b a bitch...


----------



## DoeEyed (Apr 30, 2010)

Cruzer was right, admin must have fixed whatever the issue is, between the first time I cleared my cache, and now - clearing again let me see my pics, yay! lol I have a working journal again! 

On that note - all nine of my newest baby Chronic sprouted for me, whoohoo babies! lol No - I did not upload a pic of this, lol. I'll get 'em with the next update.


----------



## cruzer101 (Apr 30, 2010)

Glad to hear things are back to normal.


----------



## laceygirl (May 8, 2010)

What's happening on your side of the world Doe? Haven't heard from you in a bit... How are the plants coming..????


----------



## wonderblunder (May 9, 2010)

looking good in there. Nice to see you still around.


----------



## DoeEyed (May 10, 2010)

Hey guys, hope all the Moms had a great Mother's Day! Been a crazy busy weekend for me, lol. I moved the oldest Chronic into the flowering room tonight. Took 15 clones off of them - time to see if that cloner of mine works when it counts! Transplanted the two week old Chronic into their three gallon buckets, and planted the last nine Blue Widow seeds. Next few days are gonna be busy for me too - but I'll take some pictures for you guys this week sometime, catch up a bit.


----------



## laceygirl (May 10, 2010)

Hi Doe, I am glad you are back... I've been struggling with my aerocloner... I decided to ditch the PVC mister and all that crap and I've replaced it with a big air pump and big air stones, my mister kept blocking up for some reason... So now my aerocloner is a bubblecloner, I am hoping for more success this time... Third times a charm...  The bubbles popping give me a finer mist than any store bought mister could give me...


----------



## DoeEyed (May 10, 2010)

Hey there! I was just over in your journal, lol. Trying to figure out what I missed...That's probably it right there eh? I am soooooo tired, haven't had much sleep this weekend - so my comprehension is a bit slow right this minute. lol Hopefully it works right for you! I'm hoping mine works, too. Guess we'll see!


----------



## DoeEyed (May 11, 2010)

Alrighty then - lots of pics! Starting with a shot of the veg room - I have my last nine Blue Widow seeds chilling in those cups on the table. Funny, walking into the room I feel like I need shades, but it doesn't look that bright in the picture. Weird, huh?


Next - fifteen clones taken last night, from the oldest batch of Chronic. They're looking pretty perky, I have high hopes for them.


Then we've got the group shot of my younger Chronic, and one closeup, at two weeks old now. I just transplanted them last night. 


Lastly, the Blue Widow and friends - Sweet Deep Grapefruit, Fruit Automatic, and Moby Dick #2. These guys all seem a bit small for their age - four weeks along. I topped them a week ago.
View attachment 929699View attachment 929700


On to the flower room. Two shots from different angles, I was trying to get the whole room in there but it's hard.


The youngest in here - my 7.5 week old Chronic ladies - they went in to begin flowering, last night. They seem to like it under the HPS. I noticed I've nute burned them a bit - they're a little sensitive to the nutes, so I'm going to cut back a bit. Other than that, they're dooing well, don't even seem to be suffering from the clippings I took last night.
 

Next - the Super Lemon Haze, Cheese clones, and Power Kush clone. These ladies are 2.5 weeks into flower. All but one (the Power Kush) I had to tie down. Figured it couldn't hurt to do a little LST anyway, since there was extra space under the light.
 

Last - the big group. They are at 5.5 weeks since the switch. I had to stake quite a few of them this week, the buds are starting to fill in nicely. I have had the random deficiency, though, and I think the overall yield is going to suffer a bit, all due to the hardness of my water. Regular filters just aren't cutting it, and I'm not really wanting to haul 25-30 gallons home every week yet. I think I'm going to wind up buying an RO system in the next couple months. It's a bit frustrating really, but what can you do. Either that, or maybe look into having water delivered, like Culligans or something. Anyway! I probably went a bit overboard with the bud shots - but it's my favorite part, picture-wise at least. Enjoy!


----------



## laceygirl (May 11, 2010)

Wow spectacular as always Doe... I will stay tuned to see how your aerocloner goes....

Laceygirl...


----------



## DevilishlyKatt (May 11, 2010)

Great pics as always


----------



## DenseBuds (May 11, 2010)

Wow... all via modem? How long did that take!?


----------



## cruzer101 (May 11, 2010)

You can never go overboard with the pics Doe. You take some great shots.
Hey, I may have a solution for your water problem. I am going soil now and want to clean up my water but not too clean cause I am in soil. So, anyway I ordered one of these LINK Hydro Logics Small boy. You may want to get the Tallboy. It just removes chlorine and sediments but lets the good stuff through. Best part about it is you don't have to wait for it to clean the water. Just turn on the hose.


----------



## monkeybones (May 11, 2010)

DoeEyed said:


>


Truly beautiful.


...


----------



## laceygirl (May 11, 2010)

Wow Doe, so yummy looking...


----------



## DoeEyed (May 12, 2010)

DevilishlyKatt said:


> Great pics as always


Thanks!



DenseBuds said:


> Wow... all via modem? How long did that take!?


Yeah - it took a bit over an hour, it takes a minute, that's for sure.



cruzer101 said:


> You can never go overboard with the pics Doe. You take some great shots.
> Hey, I may have a solution for your water problem. I am going soil now and want to clean up my water but not too clean cause I am in soil. So, anyway I ordered one of these LINK Hydro Logics Small boy. You may want to get the Tallboy. It just removes chlorine and sediments but lets the good stuff through. Best part about it is you don't have to wait for it to clean the water. Just turn on the hose.


Thanks cruzer! I'm gonna check that out - though chlorine really isn't the problem, I don't think there is any even in my well. 



monkeybones said:


> Truly beautiful.
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you sir! 


laceygirl said:


> Wow Doe, so yummy looking...


Thanks Lacey, isn't it amazing what the camera catches, that you can't see with the eye?


----------



## Amphibiosaardvark (May 14, 2010)

hi doe eyed! youre trully amazing! i read every word youve writen.. i have my first cyber crush! lol! my town needs ladies like you! subcribed!!! rep x a million if i could! check out my page and critique my grow all you want!


----------



## Amphibiosaardvark (May 14, 2010)

Amphibiosaardvark said:


> hi doe eyed! youre trully amazing! i read every word youve writen.. i have my first cyber crush! lol! my town needs ladies like you! subcribed!!! rep x a million if i could! check out my page and critique my grow all you want!


no.... the whole world needs ladies like you...


----------



## cruzer101 (May 14, 2010)

Hum, A beautiful naked brunette with red heels who not only hunts but knows her way around a grow room?
Priceless.


----------



## Amphibiosaardvark (May 14, 2010)

cruzer101 said:


> Hum, A beautiful naked brunette with red heels who not only hunts but knows her way around a grow room?
> Priceless.


i agee i would walk 1000 miles on my knees to be with a woman like that!


----------



## DoeEyed (May 15, 2010)

Amphibiosaardvark said:


> i agee i would walk 1000 miles on my knees to be with a woman like that!


Actually, fellas, I'm a green-eyed redhead. Just couldn't make the avatar be that way. lol


----------



## cruzer101 (May 15, 2010)

LOL, Even better!


----------



## riddleme (May 16, 2010)

Just in case you want to represent


----------



## cruzer101 (May 16, 2010)

Thats cool riddleme, I wish I had thought of it.
OK, enough of that, we don't want to embarrass the gal.

Hey Doe, I was showing a friend of mine (who's has been a grower for several years) your journal. 
First thing he said was "Dam those are good lookin plants" Ha! so I am not alone. 
He said your girls in flower it looked like they are two weeks apart. Is that about right? Sorry I forgot.


----------



## DoeEyed (May 17, 2010)

riddleme said:


> Just in case you want to represent


lol... Thanks!


cruzer101 said:


> Thats cool riddleme, I wish I had thought of it.
> OK, enough of that, we don't want to embarrass the gal.
> 
> Hey Doe, I was showing a friend of mine (who's has been a grower for several years) your journal.
> ...


Ummm - depending on which ones. The clones with the Super Lemon Haze are three weeks behind the big group, and the Chronic are two weeks behind those. Thank you to your friend!


----------



## laceygirl (May 17, 2010)

Oh Doe, I love your new avatar, its very you, from you description...


----------



## DoeEyed (May 17, 2010)

lol - Thanks, Lacey. My hair isn't quite that flaming, but I'll take it, hehe.


----------



## Wavey Crockett (May 26, 2010)

Hey Doe, me and my buddy ended up just using a Brita water filter the whole grow 1/2 a gallon at a time, a bit impractical for a grow the size of yours but maybe a last resort solution, cheap too. I do have a couple questions though, after you transplant into your 3 gallon pots do you leave them in there for the rest of the grow or do you ever go into 5 gallon pots? Also how many plants do you have under each 600 during the flowering stage?


----------



## DoeEyed (May 26, 2010)

Hey thanks for the tip Wavey, I'll look into it! Like you said though, I don't know about the practicality of it, as I go through 25-30 gallons a week.

Yep, after transplant, they stay in the three gallons for the duration. For me though, that is more about cost. Five gallon buckets would have been better, but would also have cost a lot more to set up, with 56 girls going at once, or thereabouts. Not to mention, the increased cost of soil. One day I probably will do it, though.

I put a max of 9 plants under each light. Yep I could stuff more under there, but I like them to have a bit of space, breathing room, if you will - and never yet had any problems with mold or mildew.


----------



## Wavey Crockett (May 26, 2010)

Fantastic .


----------



## cruzer101 (May 27, 2010)

Show off.


LOL


----------



## DoeEyed (May 27, 2010)

lol...


----------



## machnak (Jun 20, 2010)

Read everything, job well done Doe.

Very very nice. =)


----------



## wonderblunder (Jun 20, 2010)

soil cost uggghh.... Pretty gal ya are Doe..... I am tuned in..... I just moved a month ago and things are starting to take off.... I will have a journal running here soon.....


----------



## horribleherk (Jun 23, 2010)

hey doeEyed stumbled across your journal while looking for mine i have a dna lemon skunk going right now along with pineapple chunk & rocklock really enjoyed your thread


----------



## DenseBuds (Jun 23, 2010)

DE hasn't been around this thread much lately. Think she abandoned us


----------



## SpaaaceCowboy (Jul 18, 2011)

doe, not sure if you are still out there or not...But I was wondering if you added any dolomite lime because of the cal/mg deficiencies in the Jacks' Classic....Awesome grows btw...+rep


----------



## SFguy (Feb 8, 2012)

+rep doeeyes the room looks great ill....


----------



## FoilageTrees (Feb 21, 2013)

dammmmmmmmm


----------

